# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Владимир Шебзухов "Басни" стихи, сатира, юмор

## zakko2009

.

*Хоть бессловесны звери все и птицы

И нам лишь человек в пример годится,

Но правды смысл и в птичьей речи ясен:

Ты истину учись черпать из басен.*

Гамзат Цадаса
_Народный поэт Дагестана_

----------


## zakko2009

*На свою голову*



_по Эзопу_

Ученье познавать не рано,
Когда бы впрок пошло оно…
Хозяин стал учить барана,
Чтоб каждый день бодал бревно.

Раз, возвращаясь вдруг с попойки,
Хозяин у сарая сник,
И прямо у бараньей стойки
Спал с головы его парик.

Не удивился, что так низко
(Барану, видно, всё равно)
Вдруг оказались близко, близко:
То ли хозяин, то ль бревно?!

Баран-боец уже собрался
И сделал всё, как тот учил.
«Учитель» же — не разобрался,
Лишь охнул и… навек почил…


Давно о том твердит народ,
Что на хозяина похожи
Его кобыла, пёс и кот,
И прочие у быдла рожи,
Но… не твердит наоборот!

----------


## zakko2009

*Завистливый жук*





_
по Эзопу_
_
Есть Цель на жизненном пути.
Не всем дано, однако, разобраться —
Иль к цели той трудней идти,
Или, её достигнув, удержаться!_


Навозный жук с восторгом наблюдал,
Как высоко, почти за облаками,
Орёл вершину гордо покидал,
Чуть было солнце не закрыв крылами.

Тоска и зависть охватили вдруг,
Так глядя на величие вершины.
Жужжа, напрягся толстобрюхий жук
И, оторвавшись, свой навоз покинул.

Летел он долго, не жалел «мотор»,
Всё чёрной завистью своей гонимый…
Неописуем был его восторг,
Едва коснулся лапками вершины!

Всё было также быстро, мне поверьте —
Вдруг, подхватив жука, его унёс,
Сорвавшийся внезапно сильный ветер.
Куда б вы думали? В родной навоз!

Не важно из какого «слеплен теста».
Так человек взлетает высоко…
Достигнуть цель, бесспорно, нелегко,
Но не своё не занимать бы место!

----------


## zakko2009

*Близкая боль*


_
по Эзопу_

В горах отвесная скала --
Приют последний для орла.
Из лука меткая стрела
Крылатого достать смогла…

Едва стрела вонзилась в грудь,
В последний раз сумев вздохнуть
И на конец стрелы взглянуть,
Сказал орёл: «Закончив Путь,

Досадно мне — Орлу-царю —
Принять от перьев смерть свою!»

Боль и отчаянье иные,
Коль предают тебя родные!.....................
читает автор
аудио

http://litsait.ru/audio-i-video-zapi...aet-avtor.html

----------


## zakko2009

*Волки*




_по Эзопу_

Старейший волк созвал родную стаю…
«Впервые для того вас собираю:
Пора бы доказать людской породе —
Не так уж злы мы по своей природе!

Ведь эта странная для нас порода
Житья нам не даёт от года к году!»

Вдруг предложил вожак всей волчьей стаи:
«Свой урожай те люди собирают…
Мы выйдем в поле, чтобы показать им,
Снопы сбирая, что мы людям — братья!

Пути исхода не подозревая,
Уж из лесу умчалась волчья стая…

Едва из леса показались волки,
Достали люди тут свои двустволки
И с криком, по команде, так пальнуло,
Что половину стаи развернуло…

И так сказал оставшимся вожак:
«С людьми не уживёмся мы никак!

Ни злом,
ни добротой —
Всё людям
мы не нравимся:

Волками
родились,
Волками
и останемся!»

За доброту не получив награды,
Иные люди злому делу рады!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Волчица и собака*



_по Эзопу_

Гналась собака за волчицей,
Хваля себя, что, мол, сильна!
Что даже тот её боится,
Кого преследует она…

«Ты прикуси язык и губы, —
Волчица вся в поту кричит, —
Мне не страшны собачьи зубы,
Хозяин твой меня страшит!»

Коли лакей — так им останься,
Чужою доблестью не чванься!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Львица и бык*


 В.Шебзухов "Бык "Борька" (латунь)
_
по Эзопу_

Случайно бык набрёл на льва,
Что крепко почивал в кустах,
Так льва поникла голова,
Едва успела крикнуть: «АХ!..»

Оплакивать пришла мать-львица.
Но гордый бык напомнил ей,
Что сытому и не приснится,
По воле льва - плач матерей!

Кто меркою своею мерит -
Такою будет и отмерен!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Лев и бык*






Раз бык со львом в престижном баре,
Спокойно пиво попивали.

Но был нарушен их покой.
Звонок и в трубке:«Милый мой!
Мне сообщил сейчас павлин,
Что завезли к ним в магазин,
Мечту для светских львиц, о, Боже,
Товар из крокодильей кожи!
Беги скорее же, мой милый,
И сделай ты меня счастливой!»

Звонок, читатель догадался,
Был льву, но бык, как ни старался,
Не смог дружка уговорить
Остаться в баре пиво пить.

Один был аргумент у льва,
В нём убедительны слова:

«Хоть силы наши и равны,
Ты ж не услышишь от жены
«Беги скорее в магазин»…
Я для жены не господин.
И для тебя, поди, не ново,
Коли жена твоя… корова…
Ну, ну, мой друг, не стоит злиться,
Поверь, корова часто снится,
Что поперёк не скажет слова.
Но у меня, как прежде, львица!»

А вывод басенки таков:
Порой и пожалеешь… львов!

----------


## zakko2009

*Гусеница и муравей*



Решила гусеница муравью
На смертном ложе песню спеть свою.

Что, мол, на свете мало пожила,
Что накопила — то и сберегла,
Что сберегла — не нужно больше ей…
Так пусть всем пользуется муравей!

И так допев последний песни такт,
Вдруг превратилась в кокон-катафалк.

…Вот после дождика запахло сеном
Всяк труженик своим занялся делом.
А муравью, кому добро досталось,
Беспечно, бабочка, летая, улыбалась.

Надежда, как и прежде
Закроет наши вежды…
Для возрожденья к Свету,
Спят в коконе надежды!

----------


## zakko2009

*Ворон и воронёнок*






Раз воронёнок у навоза,
Телегу взглядом проводив,
Спросил у ворона серьёзно,
(Доселе был он молчалив):

«Чего же не хватает людям?
С утра в трудах, всё для еды.
Навоз клевать они не будут,
А поискать, как я и ты,
Готового, чего такого,
Желания, как видно, нет.
Ведь проще жить на всём готовом.
Так и живём мы триста лет!»

Хоть глуп и мал, сыночек, ростом,
Один ответ был на вопрос --
«Жить по-людски -- всегда не просто!…
Молчи, сынок, и… клюй навоз!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Каждому своё**



Жук-короед и милая букашка…

-- Вы где так долго, сударь, пропадали?

-- Я думал: СТРАДИВАРИ!СТРАДИВАРИ!!! –
Обыкновенная там… деревяшка!



………………………..
*Suum cuique(лат.) Гай Плиний Секунд(Плиний-старший)1в.н.э.

----------


## zakko2009

*Ворона и корова*






«Зачем на дерево ты лезешь?
Никак безделье и тоска?
Своим глазам тут не поверишь!
Ты б позвала ещё быка…
Иль от трагической любови?» —

Ворона, каркая корове,
Крылом вертела у виска.

Сползая со ствола, корова,
(Нет — отдохнуть бы и присесть):
«Бывай, ворона, ты здорова!
Я яблоко желаю съесть!»

Задуматься пришлось крылатой:
«Видать, плоха совсем она!»
Прокаркала: «Ты слеповата!
Перед тобою ведь сосна!»

— «Сама ты, старая, слепая!
И ворон твой, поди, такой.
Что на сосну я лезу, знаю…
Однако — яблоко с собой!»

Мораль:
Кому порой какое дело,
Куда корова… полетела!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Два барсука*






_"Если дружба закончилась,
значит её... не было!"_
Поговорка

Увидел вдруг с горы барсук —
Из собственной его норы
С поклажей вышел близкий друг
(Считавшийся до сей поры).

И как потом, не чуя ног,
С поклажей быстро побежал.
И углядеть он так же смог,
Как горе-друг в капкан попал…

Воришка громко стал кричать.
Что ж, надо друга выручать!

Простивший друга за подвох,
Тем самым двум друзьям помог!
Коль на друзей таить обиды,
Что мы оставим для врагов?
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Кошка и лев*



Чего не встретится в судьбе…
Сама гуляла по себе,
Вдруг встретив на лесной дорожке
Котёнка-львёнка, как-то, кошка.

Ещё не научившись злиться,
Поведав, львёнок, что мать-львицу
Охотники убили в драке,
Стал, не по-детски, горько плакать.

Казалось, вот ещё немножко,
Со львёнком зарыдает кошка.
Прослушав, затаив дыханье —
Взяла дитя на воспитанье…

Стать грозным львом пора настала.
Еды такому зверю мало!
Не сыт был от того, что есть…
Решил лев мамку-кошку съесть.

Готов, уж было, и напасть.
На древо кошка забралась.
Лев, как взобраться ни старался,
А злым — под деревом остался!

«Как же такое вдруг случилось?
Меня ты многому учила.
На дерево, не показала льву —
Ему взбираться самому!»

«Ты лев — зверей всех повелитель.
Но, сильный — Ангел мой, Хранитель!
Что может «на груди змея»,
Тому учить не стала я!» 


читает автор
аудио

http://litsait.ru/audio-i-video-zapi...aet-avtor.html

----------


## zakko2009

*Змея и верблюд*



Завидует змея верблюду,
Что, мол, Корабль Пустыни, тут.
Ползучей гадиною, люди,
Её, иначе, не зовут!

Узнав о том, Корабль Пустыни,
Нагнувшись, прошептал едва:
«Завидуешь? Так знай отныне –
Трудись, чтоб было… два горба!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Мул*



Наш мул, наевшись ячменя,
Пустился вскачь средь бела дня…
Хвалясь, мол, лошадь наша мать,
Знать, мулы – скакунам под стать!

Когда же выдохся вконец,
То вспомнился... осёл-отец…

В себя, случись с тобой, поверишь,
Минуй лишь плен иллюзий сладких…
А, коль достоинства лелеешь,
Не забывай о недостатках!

----------


## zakko2009

*Лебединая песня*






«Я в прошлой жизни — птицей был!» — вдруг у обрыва ёж
Вороне гордо заявил… В ответ услышал: «Ложь!

Рождённый ползать — не взлетит! И в жизни той иной,
Полёт ежа, ежей — претит Природушке самой!»

Но гордый ёжик: «Темнота! Ре-ин-кар-на-ци-Я!
Тебе же лебедь не чета! Вот так летал и я!»

Куда б завёл ненужный спор, кто знает, но прервал
Сей «философский» разговор, кто между ними встал.

(Медведь на этот же обрыв взобрался по нужде.)
Крылатая, про спор забыв, вспорхнула, знай себе.

И бурый, вниз спихнув ежа, занялся делом вмиг.
Ему ничуть не помешал тот «лебединый» крик…

А басню тем закончу я, что из всего гласит:
Да!.. Ёжик — птица гордая: не пнёшь — не полетит!

----------


## zakko2009

*Неуютная правда*



Ходил довольным царь зверей
И всем напоминал,
На свете нет его сильней,
Чтоб помнил всяк и знал!

На древе сидя, соловей,
Сказал: «Хоть звери рады,
Однако, что царю важней,
Ведь есть иная правда?

Хвалиться этим часто стал,
Что равных нет, по силе,
А, кабы слабых защищал,
Не ты, тебя б хвалили!»

Ответ на речи соловья,
Звучал-рычал такой:
«Одну лишь правду знаю я,
Не может быть другой!

В том никаких сомнений нет,
(Чего с царей возьмёшь?!)
Коль, правда -- неуютна мне,
Знать, правда эта – ложь!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Сова, лиса и ёж*

читает Света






Лиса дала совет ежу:
"Послушай, что тебе скажу,
Колючки уж давно не в моде,
Что шуба в зной - не по погоде!
Ты б к парикмахеру сходил,
И попросил его, чтоб сбрил
Твои немодные иголки,
О коих лишь - дурные толки.
Пусть подстрижёт "под черепаху"...
Увидишь, как вокруг все ахнут!"

Из леса в город ёж помчался,
Стыдясь, что от всего отстал.
Советы слышал он не часто,
Когда ж сову вдруг повстречал,
Спросил её, права ль лиса -
Колючки, мол, его не в моде?
Ответила сова: "Ты сам,
На вид, зверёк не глупый, вроде,
На свете, чай, не мало жил.
Глядишь, и дале поживёшь…
Коль к парикмахеру идёшь,
Уж попроси, чтоб освежил,
Он, после стрижки, всё лосьоном --
Морковным, яблочным, медовым…"

-"За что же мне такая честь?"

-"Чтоб всё вкусней... лисе поесть!"

----------


## zakko2009

*Заяц и лев*



Исчезло солнышко едва,
Уж мчался по́ лесу косой
К своей зайчихе, в дом родной.
Но повстречал в капкане… льва.

— Вот так беда! Мой господин —
В лесу, в капкане и… один?!

— Лишь лапы вдруг в капкан попались,
Как крысы, все и разбежались!

— О, мой любимейший кумир!
Освободиться хватит сил?

— Увы, капкан уж больно крут!
Я не встречал подобных пут…

— Спешу домой, а сам увлёкся
Пустою болтовнёй с тобой.
Так, говоришь, капкан крутой?..
Какого ж… чёрта здесь разлёгся?

И пусть сюжет давно знаком,
Но не грозите пальцем.
У классика — хамелеон,
А басенка — про зайца!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Сова и волк*



По лесу рыскал в поисках зверей,
Хоть сытый, но ужасно злой
Волк-одиночка (свет не видел злей),
Не зная, где найдёт покой.

Едва не откусил у зайца лапку,
А белочку чуть было не загрыз…
Весь муравейник лапами в охапку
Без сожаления с обрыва, вниз.

Чего же сытому, казалось, не хватало?
На сей вопрос волк заявил сове:
«Я злость свою, коли уже достала,
Решил срывать на всём подряд зверье!»

Сова, зевая (так как днём лишь дремлет):
«Я слышу где-то справа, там, в кустах,
Наверняка, живое шевеленье.
Знать кто-то прячет от тебя свой страх!»

Как бросился в кусты — не интересно,
Но из кустов — потрёпанный сам волк…
«Кто поступил со мной так — не известно,
Но злости той как ни бывало… Толк!

В чём был секрет, коль указала, зная?» —
«На слабых зло срывать, поди, не ах!
Секрета нет, а правда лишь такая:
С тебя медведь всю злость сорвал в кустах!»

Мораль не та, где средь овец
Хвост распускает молодец…
В защиту слабых помнить нам,
Что перед кем-то слаб и сам!

(А, коль уж злость кого смогла «достать» —
На сильных, всё надёжнее, срывать!)
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Ёж и лиса*






_по Плутарху_

Поспорила лиса с ежом.
Пожалуй, спором не назвать
То хвастовство, что лишь с ужом,
Сравнить уловки, ей под стать!

И, как прилежный ученик,
Раскинув ушки, слушал ёж.
Завидуя, головкой сник…
«Эх, мне бы тоже так!» И что ж:

Хоть удалось лисе суметь
Уловкой миновать капкан,
Охотник, шедший по пятам,
Накинул на плутовку сеть.

Лишь носик углядев зверька,
Предвидя новый свой улов —
«А ну-ка — в сеть!.. А, кто таков,
Уж, разберусь наверняка!»

Свернулся в страхе ёж в клубок,
Что не подвёл «ученика»:
Охотник ухватить не смог
И… проклял кактуса-зверька…

Какой морали быть — не знаю…
Одна уловка, но — КАКА-А-Я!!!

----------


## zakko2009

*Жаба и крокодил*


*
Жил-был на свете крокодил.
Любил он пиво и свой Нил.
Ему — отец: «Пока не спился,
Сходил бы к жабе, да женился!»

Увидев, жаба, крокодила,
Высокомерно заявила
— Вы — бородавчатый урод
Зелёный! Фу, зубастый рот!

— Ну, ты-то, жаба, не хитри,
И на себя-то посмотри:
Цвет, запах лягушачьей кожи
Под стать моей зубастой роже!

— Обзывать меня не надо
Тварью этой,
Что зелёная и не душистая!
Я больная нынче жаба,
А вообще-то,
Цвет мой розовый и я — пушистая!

Ушёл от жабы крокодил
Опять нырять в свой древний Нил.
Спокойно пиво попивать
И ни о чём не горевать.

К нему вдруг, через месяц — жаба.
— Вам, милый друг, всегда я рада!
Вы свататься ко мне ходили…
Иль память ваша — «крокодилья»?*



*— Сию же память ты проверишь,
Коль вижу, что ещё болеешь!*

----------


## zakko2009

*Ласточка и ворона*




Случайно вдруг, в возникшем споре,
(Кто счастлив более из них),
Ворона ласточке, невольно,
Продекламировала стих:

«Твоя краса цветёт весною,
Лишь раз в году ты наяву,
А счастье, круглый год со мною --
Всех птиц, зверей – переживу!»

Эзоп, подслушав птичий спор,
Поведал лишь сюжет.
В нём нет морали до сих пор,
Нравоучений нет…

Но, коли нам Эзоп не врёт,
Знать, чей-то Красоты полёт,
Кому-то (и спустя века),
Никак покоя не даёт!

----------


## zakko2009

*Стратег*



Был в том уверен, что не зря,
Пришёл косой к сове.
Как уберечь ему себя —
Услышит он совет.

«Пришёл к тебе за мыслью я.
Ведь говорят в лесу:
Сова — Мыслитель Бытия!
Совета я прошу.
Мне от зверей покоя нет.
Пушистый, как назло.
За шкуркою моей весь свет
Гоняется давно.
Лишь полиняю я, как вновь
Погоня тут за мной.
Не шкурку, так мою морковь
Отнимут всё равно.

Что делать мне, скажи, сова?
Не зря ведь о тебе молва!»

Сова, спокойно, не спеша:
«Такую мысль даю:
Коль шкуру сбросишь ты свою,
То в шкурку влезь ежа!»

«А, как я сброшу? Где возьму?
Ну ты даёшь, сова!
Твои я мысли не пойму.
Бессмысленны слова!»

«Не принимай панически…
Я мыслю стратегически!»

С косым, мы фразу эту
Смешную вспомним, дружно:
«Мне не нужны советы!
Скажи, что делать нужно?»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Подстава
*


_по Эзопу_

Забивали в стену клин…
Треснула стена и вдруг
Заявила: «В том один —
Клин виновен… подлый друг!»

— «Не хочу я быть один
Со стеной в накладе!
Я всего лишь только клин,
Бьют-то меня — сзади!»

*Острог*



Там у кого-то —
«на устах печать»,
Кому-то —
шёпотом секрет науськивается…

Удобнее, конечно же, «стучать»,
НежЕли — через стенку перестукиваться!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Грустная история*






Раз на воздушном шарике жевали звери пряники,
А глупая ворона, летевшая на нём,
Вдруг стала принародно — шар протыкать гвоздём.
Стихами объясняясь, прокаркала: «Друзья!
Так мило развлекаясь — выпендриваюсь я!»…

И на воздушном шарике,
Что — взрослый зверь, что — маленький,
Вдруг принял этот знак —

ВЫПЕНДРИВАТЬСЯ ТАК!
……………………………………………………….
Уж шарик напрочь сдуло,
Звериный слышен вой…
Ворона-то вспорхнула,
Зовя всех за собой.

Но все на сдутом шарике;
И — взрослый зверь, и — маленький,
Завыли ей вослед:

«У нас же — крыльев — нет!!!»

От данного курьёза,
Ворона, каркнув прозой:

«Крыльев — нет, а — выпендриваются!!!»,

Задумчиво улетела…



*Ёж и колючка*


_
по Эзопу_

Что плыло —
сразу не поймёшь;
Плыла колючка,
сверху — ёж…

Что было —
сказка или быль?!
Под стать пловцу
корабль был!


не конкурсная работа автора "Россинант – не Буцефал" глина (Под стать пловцу корабль был)

----------


## zakko2009

*Царь-орёл*



_по Эзопу_

Держали птицы свой совет —
Кому царить намного лет:
Павлин красив, но и орёл,
Не менее красив, чем он?!

Из певчих — канарейка вдруг —
МОИ, лишь, доводы не лгут:
Орёл красив и сила в нём!
Ему над нами быть Царём!

Павлин красив, но… не поёт…
Так видно — каждому своё!



*Карьера*



_по Эзопу_

Птичка-дюйм в размере,

на спине орла,

Первая до Цели

долететь смогла!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Болтушки*


_
"Я учился плавать так:
Первым делом снял башмак,
Сел на камушек сырой,
Посидел... и снял второй."_
В.Лифшиц «Как я научился плавать»

Спросил своих учеников
Учитель на уроке
(Ученикам, вопрос таков,
Вмиг показался лёгким): --

«Раз, три лягушки, на бревне,
Болтали у пруда,
Одна сказала: «Жарко мне!
И комары жужжат!»

Решила, коль близка вода,
Так искупаться в ней.
Вопрос: а, сколько лягушат,
Осталось на бревне?»

Вдруг хором, как из пушки –
«Остались – две лягушки!»

«Остаться двум – не суждено!
Их, земноводных, трое.
Враз и решение одно,
Могли принять такое.

А действия, всё нет и нет!
Вот вам и правильный ответ:
Коль три -- болтали на бревне,
Все три – остались… в болтовне!»

Сей басне не нужна мораль.
Решать -- не действовать!.. А жаль...

----------


## zakko2009

*Поспешишь*


_
по Эзопу_

Собака и свинья решали спор
(Чего не встретится на белом свете?!).
На первый взгляд, ты скажешь — «Сущий вздор!»,
Что спор о том — ЧЬИ ЛУЧШЕ БУДУТ ДЕТИ?

«В отличии от жирных вас свиней —
Уверенно собака утверждала —
Я делала намного всё быстрей
И в результате — многих нарожала!»

Но возражала жирная свинья —
«Ты многого ещё не понимаешь!
Чем успокаивалась лично я?
Одною мыслью — НЕ СЛЕПЫХ РОЖАЕШЬ!»

Прислушайся , сынок, к совету мудреца:
Работу в краткий срок — доделай до конца!

----------


## zakko2009

*А боги, как всегда — правы*


_
по Эзопу_

На торжество своё, на пир,
Зевс пригласил животный мир…

Лишь хор во славу Зевса стих,
Сумел на стол уж заползти,
Но нЕ был зван на юбилей,
В зубах державший розу, змей…

Коль всё дозволено богам —
Зевс змея превратил в бокал!

Пусть басня — миф, но верю я,
Поймём, в чём лицемерие…
Не принимай любезностей
Неискренних и злых людей!


*
Орфей*



Играл Орфей
«собачьим душам»
А Мир —
его блаженно слушал…

Завыли вдруг
«собачьи души» —
Закрыл Орфей
руками уши!

Закрой ты уши, не закрой:
Поныне слышен этот вой!



*Афродита*



Божественно, красиво, знаменито
Предстала пред гостями Афродита!
Безукоризненны глаза и талия…
Вдруг некто осмеял её… сандалию.

Тут время и мораль читать:

Коль сценой восторгаться смог,
Кулисы незачем ругать!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Человек и статуя*



_«Человек — не миллион долларов,
чтобы всем нравиться!»_
(Американская поговорка)


_Кабы нравиться всем — сказке быть наяву!..
Разве что — Большинство улыбнётся ему.
Остальных не ищите — сами объявятся,
Если «кто-то» стал нравиться вдруг … Большинству!_

— Богиня!.. Из рассказов многих —
Глаза слепит краса твоя!..
Преодолев пути-дороги —
Не ослеплён красою я!

— Веками нравиться желая–
Мне, оказалось, по плечу,
Теперь сама я выбираю —
Кому понравиться хочу!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Белая ворона*



_Ворона,ты - белая,белая,белая!
Для чёрной вороны - значок "ЗА ОТЛИЧНОСТЬ!"
Быть может, сья мысль не ко времени спелая:
Из белой вороны рождается — ЛИЧНОСТЬ!_

Своими баснями богат Крылатый мир…
Ворона белая в общаг сдавала сыр.
Папаша-ворон ( имени под стать),
Ей на помойку предложил слетать…
Иначе, говорил, что ей – своей – не стать!

Быть на посылках птица не хотела,
Недолго думая, из стаи улетела…

Друг, полно грустить, что: свои – своего не признали,
К тебе, короли и шуты, отнеслись не любя…
Не стоит стремиться к тому, чтоб тебя уважали,
Так хватит того, что ты сам уважаешь себя!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Про зайца*



Повадился вдруг заяц возле норки,
Которой был хозяин больно робкий
И за себя боялся постоять —
По малой горочке фекалий оставлять…

Тем забавляла его норка та:
Как ни придёшь, а там — вновь чистота.

Так и ходил бы к этой норке гадить,
Пока хозяин не решил его отвадить…

Вот заяц вновь своим занялся делом —
В него ведро помоев полетело.

Испуг поганца — лишь добавил «плюс»:
Хозяин вспомнил вдруг, что заяц — трус!
И боле осмелев от мысли той,
Стал гнать его поганою метлой…

Покуда окружают; хам,
«Слизняк», невежды тут и там
И коль тебя не уважают —
Наверно, виноват… ты сам!

----------


## zakko2009

*Корова и лось*



_По фольклору_

К родному крову, в день получки,
(Так угораздить довелось!) —
Сквозь дебри, заросли, колючки,
«Под мухой» пробирался лось…

И вот, когда лужайка, свет —
Пред взором лося вдруг предстали,
Увидел лось, что больше нет
Его родимых гениталий.

Так не успел сообразить,
Как далее он будет жить
(Ведь состояние-то ново) —
На ту беду идёт корова…

— … Корова я — Большое Вымя!
Теперь скажите Ваше имя!

Представиться лосю пришлось:

— Я — Лось (?)… простите… Просто Лось!..

Давай запомним, милый друг,
Что вспомнил здесь, сохатый вдруг —
Что скромность — украшает!..
( А нам — не помешает!)

----------


## zakko2009

*С больной головы на здоровую*



_По Эзопу_

Жил-был бездарный живописец.
Что бы продав иметь вдвойне,
Едва картину он напишет,
Переписать давал жене…

Раз, посетив вдруг мастерскую,
Где кистью трудится жена,
Увидев живопись плохую,
Сказал, что ленится она…

«…Тебе за всё я благодарна
И потому сказать боюсь…
Нет, далеко я не ленюсь,
Но живопись твоя бездарна!»

Бранятся те, кто видно впрямь,
Заслуживают сами брань!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Храбрый охотник*

Москва Тропарёво
День города 2016 год
Выступает Владимир Шебзухов






Жил храбрый охотник — храбрей его нет!
Задумал охотник искать львиный след.
И лишь осветило лучами росу,
Уж ищет охотник след львиный в лесу.

А где-то под вечер, устало присев,
Увидел, как просекой шёл дровосек.
Окликнул: «Не видел ли ты львиный след?
На поиск его вышел в лес я чуть свет».

В ответ донеслось: «След не нужен, поверь.
Тебе я готов указать, где сам зверь!»
Но храбрый охотник, поправив пращу,
Промолвил: «Не льва, а лишь след я ищу!»

Жил храбрый охотник — храбрей его нет!
Решил тот охотник найти львиный след…

Вот так и болтун (коль язык без костей),
Лишь прав на словах — вовсе он не хвастун!
А дела коснись, удивить им людей,
Причину найдёт. Ведь на то и… болтун!
*
Трусливый охотник*

Москва Новый Арбат библиотека им. Н. А. Добролюбова
День защиты детей 1 июня 2017г






Трусливый охотник набрёл на берлогу.
В глазах (непредвиденно), мигом испуг.
Сидел медвежонок один у порога,
Разглядывал всё с интересом вокруг.

Охотник, со страхом, к нему обратился:
«А, дома ли, мама?».Вдруг, робкое – «Нет!».
Приятно, трусливый, опять удивился,
Услышав про папу, такой же ответ.

«Ну, что же, зверюга, не жди уж пощады!
Давно на медведя я выйти мечтал!
Любой пожелает такого расклада,
Когда сам медведь пред тобою предстал!»

Заплакал малыш, слов он многих не понял,
Но, запах опасности – наверняка!
Раздался и крик, по привычке, невольно…
Весь лес задрожал от него – «Бабушка-а-а-а!!!»

Не всяк героем сможет стать,
Способный, слабых обижать! Трусливый охотник

----------


## zakko2009

*Верблюд и черепаха*



_Несчастный скажет—»Не могу
Без допинга уж боле, я!»
И полетит вся жизнь — в трубу!
(Не дай Бог — крематория!)_

В пустыне, медленно ползя,
(Так с теми и сравнить нельзя,
Которые идут на плаху),
Косяк* свой «травкой» забивает
(Чего на свете не бывает?!),
Обкуренная черепаха…

Навстречу ей, в почёте тут —
Корабль Пустыни, шёл верблюд.
Он головою — отдыхал,
Как вдруг — такое услыхал:

— Слышь, козочка! Спустись на землю!..
Ответь скорей… прерви полёт!..
Уж вся — устам твоим я внемлю —
У вас, никак здесь… гололёд?

— «Никак» –забила вновь косяк, старуха Красные Глаза!
Над головою неспроста витает с крыльями коза!
Живёшь на свете много лет…
Какой в пустыне — ГОЛОЛЕД???

— «Коза» ли… «кэмл» — одна тоска!..

ОТКУДА Ж МНОГО ТАК ПЕСКА???

… Пусть смех и грех нас интригует,
Мораль у басни всё же будет —

Спешишь познать Полёт иллюзий–
Готовься и ползти на пузе!


…………………………………………..
*«Косяк» (жарг.) — самодельно скрученная
папироса с наркотическим курительным веществом,
напр. марихуаной, именуемой «травкой» (прим. автора)

----------


## zakko2009

*Мудрость и Зависть*




_«…И не оспоривай глупца»_
А.С.Пушкин, «Памятник»

Сиять в лучах Одной Звезды —
Лишь Первому дорога!
Порой не грех и быть вторым,
Когда тех «первых» много!

Раз у реки, завидев Мудрость,
Решила Зависть (мрачно хмурясь
От встречи сей) поспорить с ней:
Кто для людей из них нужней?
Но Мудрость предложила вскоре:
«Коль у реки столкнулись в споре,
Кто первой сможет переплыть,
Той Первой нужною и быть!»

И Мудрость (спорщик поневоле)
Плывёт… За надобной ли долей?
Ведь Человеку выбирать,
Кому нужнее Первой стать!

И к цели уж близка была,
Как вдруг… обратно поплыла!
Завистнице плыть легче стало.
И с тем от Мудрости отстала.

Стать Первой (в басенке видать)
Тут Зависти уж не отстать!
Наташа Водянова с предпоследним изданием
 Басни В.Шебзухов Москва 2010г

----------


## zakko2009

*Ворон и его начальник*






Наш ворон, старый друг, нашёл опять кусочек
Такой вот вкусноты, что — от души клевать!
На ель не стал взлетать (чтоб на судьбу не жать),
Вспорхнул и плавно сел на молодой дубочек…

Недолго ждать пришлось плутовки рыжеватой…
Язык Эзопа враз Крыловым подогрев
И старую, как мир, всё ту же песню спев,
Поймала на себе взгляд сверху хитроватый…

А взгляд ей дал понять:
Мол, песню ту — слыхали…
И басенку опять
Мы всю перечитали!

«Но коли так, дружок, тогда послушай новость:
Жена твоя вчера с начальником твоим
В объятиях Любви чуть не сорвалась в пропасть!..
Ей крылья подарил тогда Амур свои!..»

Вот тут наш ворон: «КАР-Р-Р!»
И… хоть кричи «ПОЖАР!» —
Вся вкуснота отправилась
Лисице хитрой в дар!

Мораль (не столь печальную)
Не написать не мог:

Не каркай на начальника,
Пока во рту — кусок!

----------


## zakko2009

*Два волка*




Не раз завидовал волк рядовой,
Как волк-вожак вёл стаю за собой.
Узнав о том, вожак ему сказал:
— Так замени меня, я ведь устал

Выслеживать оленя, затаясь,
Бросаться первым в драку, не боясь,
Деля добычу, всех не обижать,
Кроить часок-другой, чтобы поспать…

Завистник наш за ухом почесал,
На предложение в ответ сказал:
— Стать вожаком, знать, не про нашу честь,
Пожалуй, я останусь тем, кто есть!

Коли желаешь службе высший чин,
Знай, что сему предшествует почин!
В Желании есть тысяча возможностей,
А в Нежеланье — тысяча причин!

----------


## zakko2009

*Две курицы*






«Подруга-квочка, устыдись!
Подобросовестней несись!
На рынок яйца понесут…
За мелочь — мелочью дадут!» —

«Где разница копеек в пять,
Не стоит зад свой напрягать!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Две макаки*







_
Едва познав блаженства миг,
Не торопись учить других,
Спеша советы раздавать,
Узнай, нуждаются ли в них?_


Стара как мир мораль, однако.
Напомнит нам о ней рассказ
О том, как первый раз макака
Вкусила спелый ананас…

Восторга не было предела!
Казалось, сбылись все мечты!
Тем удивить решила деда:
«Попробуй, дедушка, и ты!»

Но дед, спросонья, рассердился:
«Кто будит старых поутру?!
Я ж с ананасами родился!..
Я ж с ананасами умру!..

Вот если сладостную юность
Ты сможешь деду принести —
И не сочту я то за глупость,
И ты — буди меня… Буди!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Долг*



_Несправедливость торжествует —
Душа невинная горюет…
Тем успокоится отважусь,
Что ждёт не эту душу тяжесть!_


Полёвка-мышь за долгом приползла к кроту…
«Так долго долга ждать уже невмоготу!
Через неделю обещал вернуть,
А я, поди, три месяца как жду!»

Её с трудом признал по нюху старый крот.
«Поверь, коли совру — пусть лопнет мой живот!
Меня постигли язва и невроз…
Букет болезней сих короновал склероз!

Не помню я, кому и что вернуть…
И ты, соседушка, про долг тот позабудь!»

Не худа без добра, мой брат:
Так тот, кто должен, и склерозу рад!
Ты ж в том, что позабыл о том,
Что не вернули в дом — не виноват!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Золотая клетка*



_Да будет всё распознано тобою;
Что есть правдивое, что — ложное!
И безобразное — простое
И прекрасное — сложное…_


На приготовленном холсте,
Изобразив златую клетку,
Художник убедил гостей —
Ему нет равных… в быстроте.
Никак того не ожидая,
Средь пожеланий «на заметку»,
Вдруг услыхал: «Но, как по ней
Узнать, она ли золотая?»
Недолго голову ломая,
Что клетка всё же таковая,
Нарисовал на прутьях пломбы
Со штампом «Злато высшей пробы».
Все гости, видя сей кураж,
Сказали так на этот раз,
Как классик в басне*: «Ералаш!»

Задумав клетку на холсте
И дабы золотом блистала,
Начни творенье… в темноте,
Чтоб от него светлее стало!
Закончишь непростое дело,
Тут мудрецы совет дают:
Дождись, чтоб птичка залетела.
И, если в клетке вдруг запела,
То смело подпись ставь свою!

*басня С.Михалкова «Слон-живописец»...........................
Басня напечатана в поэт-сборнике от МГО СПР "Золотая строка московии" Москва 2009,
где в состав редколлегии ещё входил Сергей Михалков стр. автора 117

----------


## zakko2009

*Кролик и орёл*








Вниманье кролика привлёк орла удел,
Что, ничего не делая, сидел…
Сидел на дереве — так высоко,
Что докричаться было нелегко!..

«Скажи, орёл, мне, правды не тая:
Ту благодать заслуживаю ль я:
Под деревом перед собой глядеть
И, ничего не делая, сидеть?»

Орёл ответил: «Да господь с тобой!
Сиди и ничего не делай день-деньской!»
Довольный кролик так и сделал сам…
Но тут к нему подкралася лиса.

«Меня ты ждёшь под деревом, видать!..»
Что было дальше — стоит ли гадать?!

Бедняга оказался далеко
От мысли, что должна была созреть:
«Ведь ничего не делая, сидеть —
Так нужно очень, очень высоко!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Волк и лиса*

Останкин Женя 5 лет басня Владимира Шебзухова «Волк и лиса»
Детсад №10 г. Тобольск 2015






Украла рыжая плутовка
У мужика корзину ловко,
Что рыбкою была полна.
Уж собралась всё съесть одна,
Аж слюнкой истеклась она,
Как вдруг предстал пред нею волк,
(Кой знал не малый в рыбке толк).

На предложенье «поделиться»,
Всю хитрость собрала лисица –
«Я поделюсь с тобой, но кстати,
Знай — каждому на зуб не хватит!
Оставим эту ерунду --
и налови в пруду!»

«А, как и чем ты наловила?»
«Лишь хвост свой в прорубь опустила,
Уж полная была корзина!»

«Вот это да! — подумал волк,
Едва совет лисы умолк –
Ей — своего хвоста не жалко!!!»

Так правды, серый, не узнав,
Хвост у плутовки оторвав,
К пруду помчался… на рыбалку…

Кабы плутовка поделилась,
Глядишь, хвоста бы не лишилась!

----------


## zakko2009

*Лев и шакалы*


_
Тот, кто с нами борется, укрепляет наши нервы,
оттачивает наши навыки и способности.
Наш враг — наш союзник._
Эдмунд Бёрк

_
Пройдя свой путь до половины,
Забудь, что было позади…
А, коль плюют, порою, в спину,
Знать, ты шагаешь… впереди!_

У логова больного льва
Шакалов собралась братва.
Увидев это, царь зверей,
Прислуге объявил своей:

«Пора напомнить бы ему
Тем, кто забыл, вдруг осмелев,
Что перед ними наяву
Не падаль, а могучий лев!»

Не стоит презирать врагов,
Ведь Судный день для всех настанет!
Пусть для морали нет стихов,
Но вот под взглядами врагов
Спина и впрямь прямее станет!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Лев и шакал*



Шакалу быть шакалом — мало!
Ему б, шакалу, быть скромней.
Ан, нет! Хотел, чтобы ходила слава
О нём в пустыне средь зверей.

Решил он льву, ради тщеславья,
(Любому зверю — не приснись),
Сказать, чтоб обратил вниманье:
«А ну, со мной ты подерись!»

Лев посмотрел лениво, сонно.
Никак не мог того понять,
Что беспокоят — в его лоно!
Закрыв глаза, собрался спать.

Язык же у шакала длинный.
Вновь льва нарушен был покой:
«Всем зверям расскажу в пустыне,
Что струсил драться лев со мной!»

«Мне спать мешают речи эти!
Несёт пусть по пустыне ветер,
Как лев вдруг трусом оказался,
Чем, царь зверей — с шакалом дрался!»




Мораль:

Глядишь, подумают о «личном»,
Те, кто становится… «публичным»!

.

----------


## zakko2009

*Публичный человек* 



_Хоть Имя и гремело 
В «кругу» из шептунов, 
Но Славу всё ж имел он, 
Гуляя... без штанов!_ 


Публично, человек, 

старался напиваться… 

Публично, человек, 

скандалил потому, 

Чтобы -- едва забыт — 

публично извиняться!.. 
.................................................. ...............

И видно посему -- Публичным быть ему!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Лисица и лев*



Лиса попалась в когти льва.
Плутовка вмиг нашла слова
Высокомерно заявить,
Что ей в лесу — в почёте быть,
Зверей, мол, в страхе всех держать…
И, как вдруг льву, о том не знать?!
Ведь, кто задумает обидеть,
Возмездия не избежать!

Аж волосы на гриве встали:
«Таких болтушек мы видали.
У врушек — плюнь в глаза — роса!
Хитришь всё, старая лиса!»

«А, коль не веришь, убедись.
Ты по́ лесу со мной пройдись.
Не нужен даже грозный рык,
Все звери разбегутся вмиг!»

И вот по лесу лев с лисицей
(Такое даже не приснится),
Идут, как близкие друзья.
От страха звери разбегались,
А птицам, в стаи что сбивались,
Лететь уж впору за моря!

Лев призадумался, однако:
«Не врёт лиса. И как тут быть,
Ведь разбежались все — от страха!
Пожалуй, мне с лисой дружить!»

Но правда в сказке такова —
Боялись не лису, а льва!


Уснув под шёпот сказки этой,
От дружбы польза снится детям.
Мораль полезна взрослым тем,
Дабы не путать: с шефом… тень!

----------


## zakko2009

*Сова и власть*








Взвыл от отчаянья лесной народ —
Матёрый волк житья им не даёт!
Нет больше мочи беспредел терпеть.
Не защитит ли бедолаг медведь?! 

Но у берлоги дали всем понять —
Они (медведи) в срок ложатся спать!
Лишь после зимней спячки, по весне,
Решат вопрос, какой совет им дать. 

Вновь от отчаянья звериный вой…
Услышан был он старенькой совой.
Совет несчастным от совы был дан,
Как заманить матёрого в капкан. 

Когда ж затея эта удалась,
Сова в награду получила власть,
Но, проглотив лишь парочку мышей,
От власти сей публично отреклась. 

Недаром по миру несутся слухи.
Так к нам пришла пословица одна:
«Быть лучше крохотною головою мухи,
Чем крупным задним местом у слона!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Обезьяны и бананы*



То был не сказочный обман —
К банану прилипал банан.
Такой обильный урожай
Привлёк ватагу обезьян… 

Приматов «остудил» жираф
(Всех поучать его был нрав).
И, монотонно речь смакуя,
Прочёл им лекцию такую: 

«Сулит болезни обезьяне —
Яд, что находится в банане.
Но знать должна то обезьяна,
Что польза — в шкурке от банана! 

Я есть бананы буду сам,
А шкурки предоставлю вам!» 

Лишь посмеялись обезьяны
И… «навалились» на бананы. 

Давно понятно всем и ясно,
Что каша с маслицем прекрасна.
А что собаки любят кости —
Придумал тот, кто любит мясо!

----------


## zakko2009

*Чистота и грязь*



Была в гостях у Власти Власть:
Лев у медведя бурого… 

«В твоём лесу — сплошная грязь!
Зачем приехал сдуру я?!
Ответь, Михалыч, не таясь,
Как с этим ты живёшь, смирясь?» 

«У нас, — ответ был, — отродясь
Так чистотою грязь звалась!» 

Так Власть не покидает страсть
Рассчитывать всё планомерно —
Ту грязь, что на пол пролилась,
Чтоб чистотою назвалась,
Размазывает рав-но-мер-но!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Любопытная черепашка*



_Что жизнь сулит нам неизвестно,
Не знаешь где, и ждать чего.
Своё нашедши в жизни место,
Не покидай и… знай его!_

Из любопытства и букашка
В домашний падает бидон.
Так глупенькая черепашка
Решила свой покинуть дом.

Кругом цветы и запах луга,
Есть, что от жизни этой взять,
Коль горку, борозду от плуга
Легко теперь переползать.

Нет места и тревожным думам…
И вдруг с голубизны небес,
Крылатый хищник с острым клювом
Летит уж ей наперерез.

Успев понять, что могут съесть так,
Обратно в панцирь забралась…

Вот благодать, когда есть место,
Где всё твоё — и страх, и власть!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Дикий*




_по Эзопу_

_«Не делай добра… не получишь зла!»_ 
Поговорка 

Дикий — он на то и дикий…
Пусть и ликом невеликий,
Ликость дикого одна —
В непокорности она! 

Волчонок, потеряв семью,
Попал в обитель не свою.
И там же, где он воду пил,
Упал с моста и заскулил… 

Прохожий, сжалившись, нырнул,
Волчонку руки протянул.
Щенок, завыв, что было сил,
Бедняге палец откусил… 

Порой так помощь отвергают прочь,
Желающих в беде помочь!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Мочаливый сокол*


_
по Эзопу_ 

_"Хотел пукнуть и... укакался!"_ 
Поговорка


Читателю, быть может, ново:
Когда-то сокол был горласт,
Но пересказанное снова
Урок кому-то преподаст… 

Услышал сокол как-то ржанье…
Тому задумал подражать.
Не принял должного вниманья:
Крылатым ржанье — не под стать… 

Не поддержали птицу боги.
Сорвал бедняга голос свой.
И получилось так в итоге:
Был — голосистый, стал — немой! 

Чем наделён на этом свете —
Не лучше ль оставаться с этим?
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Телок и олень*



Оленя пристыдил телок:
«Собак ты больше вдвое,
Да и довериться бы смог
Своим рогам тем боле!» 

На что олень ответил так:
«Хоть сам об этом знаю,
Но вспомнить, слыша лай собак,
Никак не успеваю!» 

Не стоило оленя хаять…
Оленю проще убежать.
Олени не умеют лаять —
На лай собачий отвечать!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Две женщины*




_По Эзопу_

Он был — красавец, но полуседой…
Жил со старухою и — с молодой.
И обе (дабы избежать молвы),
Выдёргивали из его главы,
То чёрный волос, то седой,
Уравнивая муженька с собой… 

Так вскоре перед зеркалом присел —
Узрел красавец, что он… облысел… 

И нам его, конечно, жаль… 

Нужна ли басенке мораль?!
Как знать!.. Дадим же волю мыслям: 

«КУДРЯВЫМ КРАШЕ БЫТЬ, ЧЕМ ЛЫСЫМ!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Единожды солгав*



_
По Эзопу_

Пастух не раз кричал,
Шутя: «Мне помогите!
На стадо волк напал,
Его вы прогоните!» 

Сельчанам надоел
Призыв пастуший ложный,
Что отрывал от дел
И жатвы неотложной. 

Вот тут матёрый волк
Набросился на стадо…
И затрубил вдруг рог
(Когда тому и надо). 

Сельчане важных дел
Не бросили сердито.
А волк, овцу лишь съел,
Уж в лес умчался сытый… 

Так лгун на помощь звал,
Мол, вор стучится в двери…
Кто раз уже солгал,
Тому не станут верить!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Заносчивый фитиль*



Фитиль в светильнике, упившись маслом,
Своим сиянием вдруг начал хвастать.
Но лёгкий ветерок, подув на фитилёк,
Заставил быстренько его погаснуть!

Коварный ветер там нежданно веет,
Где радоваться скромно не умеют!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Козёл*



_По Эзопу_

Волк долго гнался за козлом,
Пока загнал его с трудом
На край обрыва у реки —
Но… ждать внизу пришлось потом…

Прошло три дня, и волк завыл:
«Пора бы мне набраться сил!
Там, за рекой, поесть смогу
И вновь к обрыву прибегу…»

Вот и козёл, уж налегке,
Спустился быстренько к реке.
И только воду пить он стал —
В воде свой облик увидал.

Воскликнул громко он: «Ага!!!
Что за прекрасные рога!
Какие ноги, борода!..
Не врёт мне зеркало-вода!
Так сам за волком погонюсь
И tet a tet я с ним боднусь!»

Тут хитрый волк из-за кустов:
«Встречал немало я козлов,
Но чтобы вслух так рассуждать,
Пожалуй, Льву-царю под стать!..»

Взмолился пойманный врасплох:
« О, пощади меня, мой бог!
Ведь таковы уж мы, козлы,
Когда напьёмся — болтуны!»

Но волк козла не пожалел
И сделал то, чего хотел…

Мораль бы к басне написал,
Но всё о ней… козёл сказал!
читает автор 
аудио

http://www.beesona.ru/id4203/literature/13526/

----------


## zakko2009

*Делёж*



_По Эзопу_


Лишь первый крик совы стал слышен,
Уставши от охоты по лесам,
Делить уж собрались добычу
Осёл со львом и хитрая лиса…

Заняться этим лев ослу велел.
Осёл всё разделил на равные три доли.
Беднягу лев не пожалел и съел
За тот делёж, чтоб не делил так боле!

Делёжкой занялась лиса.
Все доли собрала в одну лишь кучу…
Воскликнул лев: «Вот чудеса!
Кто так делить тебя разумно учит?»

Промолвила лиса: «На ВСЁ –
Мне подсказал наш друг осёл!»

Пусть басня грустною была –
Продлила жизнь лисе она!

----------


## zakko2009

*Погонщик и осёл*



Погонщик получил заказ:
Груз — изваянье бога —
Доставить, выполнив наказ,
Срок соблюдая строго!

И на осла уж водрузив
Заветный груз тяжёлый,
Себе свободный путь пробив,
Через базар пошёл он…

Вокруг, завидев божество,
Вставали на колени.
Осёл подумал, что его
Народ так чтит и ценит!

И только, глупый, вдруг при всех
Встал в горделивой позе,
Как тут, напомнив о себе,
Над ним запели розги!


Не ставь в пример того осла,
Кто сам свой сделал выбор —
За труд любого ремесла
Своё дано «спасибо»!

----------


## zakko2009

*От тюрьмы и от сумы*



Такое может статься с нами
(Иль наподобье что-то):
Осёл, навьюченный дровами,
Упал с моста в болото…

И громко, громко стал кричать,
Собрав вокруг лягушек,
Что не замедлили сказать,
То, что не грех послушать:

«Годами долгими сидим
Всем скопом на болоте,
Мечтаем мы, но не кричим:
«Где ж ты, наш пруд далёкий?».

Советы слушать, милый друг,
Одним не стоит ухом:
Когда упал ты в яму вдруг,
Не падай только духом!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Осёл*



Осёл — на то он и осёл, чтоб сдуру
Пугать зверей во всём лесу, —
Вдруг облачился в волчью шкуру
И первой повстречал лису…

Лиса — на то она лиса — не дура:
Не испугавшись шкуры той,
Сказала: — Вижу волчью шкуру,
Не слышен лишь мне волчий вой!

Осёл сконфуженно присел,
Хотел завыть и… заревел…

Так по одёжке потому
С тех пор, наверное, встречают…
(Не редко всё же провожают
И по ослиному уму!)

----------


## zakko2009

*Краб и его мать*



Мать крабчонка поучала:
— «Не ходи бочком, сынок!» 

На себя взгляни сначала,
Прежде чем давать урок!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Политика*



«Никто не может сомневаться —
Должны во всём мы быть равны!» —
Вели такие речи зайцы.
А меж собой шутили львы:

«Коли «ребром» решат поставить:
«Равны и зайцы, и быки!»,
Придётся к этому добавить
Все наши когти и клыки!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Лев и вепрь*



Два крупных зверя — вепрь и лев,
Столкнулись, у воды присев.
И спор затеяли друзья —
Кто первым выпьет из ручья!

Так разорвали б на куски
Друг друга когти и клыки,
Но лев сказал: «Взглянув наверх,
Увидишь воронов вертеп!

Кружа, те птицы с жаждой ждут,
Когда им падаль подадут…
И должно так нам поступить —
Друг другу в споре уступить!»

Так чья-то ссора может дать
Кому-то повод ликовать!

----------


## zakko2009

*
Лев и лягушка*



Лев, возлежавший на подушке,
Услышав кваканье лягушки,
Подумал: «Видно, страшный зверь
Решил будить меня теперь!
Пойду к пруду, в нём окунусь,
Его — найду… И с ним — сражусь!»

Но у пруда, завидев «зверя»,
Лев обомлел, глазам не веря!

«На старость лет мне не понять:

Как можно громким криком
Себя могущим представлять?!» —

Сказав так, лев улёгся спать…

----------


## zakko2009

*Количество и качество*



Звериный суд для басни не новинка…
Судья — очкарик старый крот,
Секретарём — морская свинка,
Своя «Фемида» на картинке,
Зеваками — лесной народ…

Лисица упрекала львицу
Количеством детёнышей за год,
Что, мол, она, лиса, как и волчица,
Не меньше семерых несёт.

Недолго было ожиданье
«Ленивой» львицы оправданья:
«Лисица, может, и права —
Раз в год рожаю я — но льва»!


читает автор
аудио

https://www.beesona.ru/id4203/literature/13521/

----------


## zakko2009

*Зевс и черепаха*


_
по Эзопу_

На свадьбу Зевса не пришла
ЧуднАя черепаха
И в наказанье приняла
(Чтоб не идти на плаху) 

Свой дом весь век носить с собой,
Смирясь с тяжёлою судьбой. 

Так и живёт в своих костях…
Но дома лучше, чем в гостях!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Басня-притча*



_«Не всегда тот враг, кто обложит тебя грязью
и не всегда тот друг, кто поможет тебе оттуда выбраться!»_ 
(Пословица)

В денёк морозный из гнезда
Слетел шалун-птенец.
Но тут ждала его беда —
Приблизился конец.

От холода окоченев,
Собрался помирать…
И надо же — покинув хлев,
Корове рядом стать!

Лепёшкой тёплой наградив
(Как квочка, что снесла),
И, к жизни кроху возродив,
В свой хлев опять ушла…

Согретый в радости запел
(Точнее — зачирикал).
Тут кот соседский подоспел
И сцапал кроху лихо!

Всё лучше, если ты молчишь:
В грязи ль, в толпе безликой,
Коли попал туда, малыш,
Сиди и… не чирикай!

----------


## zakko2009

*Учёная лягушка*



_«Кто умеет — тот делает,
кто не умеет — тот учит,
кто не умеет учить —
тот учит, как надо учить»_
(Древнегреческая мудрость)

Сказала животным лягушка: «Ква-ква!
Учить, как лечиться, я буду сама!
Нет толка от наших зверей-лекарей!..
От их же леченья помрём мы скорей!»

«Но как ты тому собралась нас учить?
Сначала ведь надо диплом получить!
А знаешь ли ты, что для этого нужно?» —
Спросили лягушку животные дружно.

«Не знаю! Ква-ква! Да и знать не хочу!
Сама не умею — других научу!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Волк и мул*


_
по Эзопу_

Не волк, а — жалкие лишь «мощи»…
Ещё б чуть-чуть и — ветер сдул…
Увидел вдруг, как возле рощи
Пасётся на лужайке мул… 

«…К какой относишься породе?
Ты — не корова и — не вол!
Пасёшься, как кобыла вроде,
Но вместе с тем –- ты, как осёл! 

Ответил мул, вдохнув ноздрями:
«Я сиротина с малых лет…
Кто я по имени — не знаю,
Но имя вовсе не секрет… 

Взгляни на задние копыта,
(Тебе, мы с ними, не соврём):
На них, (уже в реке помытых),
Прочтёшь и имя ты моё!» 

Так обойдя левее мула,
Голодный волк пошёл читать…(?)
Тут «мощи» — и без ветра «сдуло»…
На километров, эдак, пять… 

«Толи — дурак?! Толь — утомлённый?!
Глупец — и только! Чудеса!!!» —
Воскликнула вдруг удивлённо,
Всё наблюдавшая, лиса… 

Дано плутовке было знать,
Что этот волк… НЕ МОГ ЧИТАТЬ!

----------


## zakko2009

*Хвастливый журавль*


_
по Эзопу_


«В семье — не без урода!» — люди скажут… 

В зверином Царстве, скажем, тоже есть, поверь,
Тот, кто над всеми непомерно важен,
Как в этой басенке — хвастливый журавель. 

Позвали журавля жуки на помощь…
— «Хвалёный клюв твой — нас собрал здесь вдруг.
Сдаётся нам, что он — один лишь может
Залезть в кувшин, куда попал наш друг!»… 

Но знаменитый клюв и так, и эдак,
Засовывал, бахвал, в кувшин — зазря…
Не удалось венчать себя победой —
Прослабило беднягу-журавля! 

Чтоб навсегда укрыться от позора,
Пришёл журавль к старосте-Слону,
Просить его, чтоб отпустил без спора,
В чужую улететь ему страну… 

Но мудрый слон уж знал про этот случай,
(Ему на ухо нашептала вошь).
— «На просьбу — ты согласие получишь,
А зад свой — здесь оставишь иль возьмёшь? 

Коли возьмёшь, то поздно или рано —
С тобой случится тоже, что и здесь!
А, коли так — зачем талмуд барану?
Свою бы, лучше, поубавил спесь!» 

Так басни мудрого раба Эзопа
Полны звериных всяческих затей…
Тому пример хвастливой птицы попа…
Но их дела — касаются людей!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Ленивый удав*



Купались в солнце мандарины
Предлинный спал удав под ними…
Пора удаву есть начать.
«Лишь — дотянись!» — ему кричат. 

Была ж у змея цель одна —
Кроить минуточки для сна.
Лениво проглотил он тлю —
«Пожалуй, я ещё посплю!..» 

Так родилась о лени шутка,
(Не связана ль она с тобой?) —
Всегда находится минутка,
Чтобы убить часок, другой!

----------


## zakko2009

*Крыс и летучая мышь*



Надел вдруг митру на себя блудливый кот…
Блаженный приняв вид, раззявил рот;
Созвал мышей и крыс, и тех мышат,
Что от безделья так вниз головой висят… 

— «Я — ваш епископ! Вы мне повинуйтесь!
Служить мне верой-правдой обязуйтесь!
Благословение дам каждому из вас.
Да будет и благословенен этот час!» 

«Да здравствует епископ нашКис-Кис»!!! —
Возликовал народ, лишь старый крыс
Пробормотал «под нос»: «Скорей умру,
Чем от тебя крещение приму!» 

То — услыхал мышонок, что летал.
«Но — почему?» — спросил и крыс сказал:
«Говаривали деды в старину
Из уст в уста — пословицу одну — 

«Те руки, что так долго ты держал,
Чтоб сладко жить —
Однажды вдруг
теплом уж не поманят, 

А руки, из которых позволял
себя кормить —
Тебя, мой друг,
надолго не оставят!..» 

Попасть под власть чужую, в общем-то, легко…
Не улетишь потом, мышонок, далеко!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Крепкое вино*



_«Соловья баснями не кормят!»_
Пословица

Однажды у лозы седой джигит
(Хоть и седой, но крепенький на вид)
Скучающей девице от безделья
Стал раскрывать секреты виноделия…
И долго объяснял, как важно тут —
Чем больше лет, тем крепче и продукт!

Девица раз-другой зевнула,
Так у лозы той… и уснула.

Пойми, друг мой, когда сравнишь и ты
Себя с напитком крепким в чаше,
Хоть старый конь не портит борозды,
Однако глубоко не пашет!

----------


## zakko2009

*Памятник цивилизации*



Когда задача нелегка —
Ждёт премия наверняка,
Того, кто сделал холодильник
Из спичечного коробка… 

За то, что преподал урок —
В СВОЁМ ТАЛАНТЕ — ВИДЕТЬ ПРОК!..

— «Поздравь меня скорей, друг мой!
Мы год не виделись с тобой…
Я взял, спеша к тебе домой,
Электро-ножницы с собой
Их изобрёл (вот чудеса),
Я, на основе — колеса!» 

— «…Что ж… поздравляю, коль есть спрос!
Но… почему ты так оброс?» 

— «Я год не ел, не спал, не пил,
Однако — ЧУДО сотворил!» 

За тысячи лет достижений не мало:
Ненужных и нужных, что блага несут…
Но памятник ставьте, коль время настало —
Простой парикмахерской и… колесу!


...............
По басне «Памятник цивилизации» автор сделал работу (коллажи)
На международной выставке Современного искусства
Russian Art Week №6 (Москва Московский дом Художника Осень-октябрь 2009г)
Международное жюри присудило работе 1е место(см.инет.)
Очень хотелось бы, чтобы читатель понял правильно... здесь тема -- Искусство -- всё взаимосвязано(Содержание и Форма)автор

----------


## zakko2009

*Маэстро*



_«От добра — добра не ищут»_ 
Гай Плиний Секунд (Плиний-старший)

Отрыться, фирме парфюмерной,
Никак не удавалось в срок…
Ей, трудолюбием безмерным,
Оценщик-нюхальщик помог… 

Три дня труда… и с небоскрёба,
Не торопясь, спустившись вниз,
Восторги и хвалений много
Стал принимать специалист. 

— Ах!.. Вы—букет из ароматов,
Что расцветает по весне!..
— Эх, жаль, что мы—не те ребята,
Чьё обоняние в цене!..
— Да что тут «ахать-охать-ухать» —
К услугам Вашим всё уже!.. 

— Не будет ли… чего*… понюхать?(?)…
Так неуютно… н-на душе!.. 

Морали — нет и быть не может!
Мы вечно ищем и спешим…
Ценить не можем и грешим…
А, коль тоска-злодейка гложет —
От блага своего бежим!


..................
*читатель... ты -- мыслишь правильно!(прим. автора)

----------


## zakko2009

*Панкин*



Уж самолёт вот-вот… взлетит… 
Международный сей полёт, 
Своей задержкой тормозит, 
Какой-то «знатный» пассажир 
(Таким он всем представлен был)… 
И вот уже объявлен взлёт... 

Пред всеми вдруг – широкоплечий, 
Что – Аполлон – под стать богам. 
А, "знатность", (по его же речи), 
Что чемпион он по… плевкам! 

До своего дойти, чтоб, места, 
На всех плевал издалека… 
«Я – Джонсон!Будет всем известно, 
Что чемпион я – по плевкам!» 

А рядышком, с последним местом, 
Куда рюкзак свой положил 
(Герой, что ныне -- всем известный), 
Сидел невзрачный пассажир. 

Его, за подбородок, резко, 
Поднять – не дрогнула рука -- 
«Я – Джонсон!Будет всем известно, 
Что чемпион я – по плевкам!» 

Вдруг... мокрый вмиг герой и... жалкий. 
Сквозь зубы… тоненькой струёй… 
«Простите… я – любитель… Панкин! 
И Вам -- приветствие моё!» 

Когда уж капает из чаши, 
Пускай всяк Джонсон -- ЗНАЕТ НАШИХ!!!

----------


## zakko2009

*Суета сует*



_Он так завидовать вдруг стал,
Что весь его потенциал
(Кой с юности лениво спал),
На склоне лет «затанцевал»…_


Машины — не было и нет!
О ней мечтал он много лет…
Машины — не было и нет.
Тут, как назло — купил сосед…

С тех пор мечтатель сам не свой,
Как в песне — «…потерял покой…»

Завидуя чужим успехам — вдвое
Лишаешь сам себя покоя…
Так глупая жена следит за мужем,
Но умная же — за собою!

.

----------


## zakko2009

*Критик*



_«… Избави, Бог, и нас от этаких судей.»_ 
И.Крылов «Осел и Соловей» 

И компетентность — не обуза…
И критик — снова стал у дел — 

«Слыхал я вашего Карузо…*
Мне Вася «с бодуна», напел! 
…
*Энрико Карузо(1873-1921г.г.)
итальянский певец ( тенор ), крупнейший мастер бельканто.

----------


## zakko2009

*Работодатель*



Едва художник
колледж свой окончил,
Как стал
работодателей искать…
Тут и кончается вся басня строчкой — 

Пока искал, забыл, как рисовать! 

В ожиданье наград за ТВОРЕНИЯ,
Проморгал новых вёсен мгновения.
Так помолимся Работодателю,
Кому имя одно — ВДОХНОВЕНИЕ!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Телеграмма*







— Я сына своего люблю,
Но денег, сыну, не пошлю!
Не станет он родимой маме,
Писать ТАКОЕ в телеграмме!..
Черкнул бы просто, без затеек — 

«Пришли скорее, батя, денег!», 

А то ведь, с гонором, бездельник — 

«Приш-ЛИ… ско-РЕЕ… Б-БАтя… ДЕ-нег!!!» 

«Кровь с молоком» — не молоко, что с кровью…
«Души горенье» — не душа в огне!..
Свой ясный взор не прячь за хмурой бровью,
Чтоб суть вещей не видеть в кривизне!

_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Звездочёт*




_по Эзопу_

Решили басню вот с чего начать:
Всех звёзд на небе не пересчитать…
Так наш герой, считая в небе звёзды,
В колодец провалился невзначай… 

Суждения о том паденье — строги:
Не видя на земле своей дороги
И поднимая голову высОко,
Достигнуть в жизни можно лишь немного! 

Услышь тот голос, что звучит в веках,
Когда летаешь где-то… в облаках!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Графоман*


По рассказу Андрея Макаревича (музыканта), 
вернувшегося из очередной гастрольной поездки по нашей необъятной Родине.


«Наша Родина Прекрасна
И цветёт, как маков цвет!
Окромя явлений счастья,
Никаких явлений нет!»
***
«…Я, как гордый буревестник, поднимался выше-выше,
Но жаждой любви не наслаждался!» 
(Из статьи о графоманах) 

Лишь Время, властвуя над всеми, знает,
(Чего не ведает прозаик и пиит),
Кто след в литературе свой оставит
И кто, как говорится, наследит!.. 

«Не гляди на меня БОНАПАРТОМ,
Я плохие стихи не пишу!
И не думай, что с ярым азартом,
Я твою фотографью ношу! 

Эх, побольше б России — размаху,
Чтоб с народом поэт был един!
Чтоб не шла добровольно на плаху
Наша интелентгенция… блин!..» 

Наверное, пиит о том не знает,
Коль мнит себя обиженным судьбой —
Работа над стихами — уступает
Работе, вечно сложной, над собой!

----------


## zakko2009

*Не рассчитал*



Женился, молодой и небогатый,
На старой состоятельной вдове… 

Лишь — помер, вот и прибрала тогда-то,
Его именье*, вдовушка, себе!
…………………………….
* имущество, нажитое «добро»(устар.)

----------


## zakko2009

*Казанова*



Себя отдавши без остатка,
Оставил лишь в башке бедлам: 

Менял ли женщин, как перчатки,
Иль, по рукам — ходил он сам?!

_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Чисточердечное признание*


_
«При многословии не миновать греха, а
сдерживающий уста свои — разумен.»_ 
Библия, Ветхий Завет, «Книга Притчей Соломоновых» 

«… Всю жизнь тебе я изменял!..
Любовниц — кучу поменял!..
Прожил на этом свете,
Тебя, я, не любя!..
И знай, что наши дети —
Отнюдь, не от тебя!»(?) 

Отнюдь — и правды в басне нет!..
Но, коль кипят такие страсти,
Прочти, мой друг, мораль для басни,
Быть может, в ней и весь секрет: 

Всё лучше — недоговорить,
Чем, сдуру — переговорить!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Под куполом цирка*






Чуть было клоун не сорвался вниз…
Зато — какая рожица!!! 

Чем меньше — профессионализм,
Тем больше — выпендрёжества!

_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Чёрная вдова*



Внушала девИцам
упрямым,
Что помнить о том
им не вредно: 

Мужчина
не может быть старым —
Мужчина
бывает… лишь… бедным!

_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*В театре*



— «За Вашей шляпкою, мадам,
Я слышу только — пенье!
Но целый доллар был отдАн
И для услады — зренья!!!» 

Мадам вуаль приподняла:
«За шляпку, в самом деле,
В сто раз я больше отдала,
Чтоб… на неё глядели!»

_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*
На ярмарке* 


_
"В любви, на войне и в частном предпринимательстве-- 
все средства хороши!"_ 
(поговорка) 

Эй, рот не разевай! Товар наш покупай! 

Сегодня взятки гладки, 

коли грошИ с собой… 

Две продаём перчатки, 

аж по цене – одной!

----------


## zakko2009

*Реклама*



«КОЛГОТКИ И ЧУЛКИ«LEVANTE» —
ПУСТЬ РАЗБИВАЮТСЯ СЕРДЦА!!!» … 

Невольный повод сомневаться:
Бельё ли?!. Или Дар Творца?!.
Не разбивались от чулок-
Колготок, испокон веков —
Влюблённых пылкие сердца!..
А, коль быть честным до конца —
Куда понятнее новинка: 

«КОЛГОТКИ И ЧУЛКИ «LEVANTE» —
ПУСТЬ ЛОПНЕТ У ТРУСОВ РЕЗИНКА!» 

(И с лёгкой пишущей руки) — 

ПУСТЬ РАЗОБЬЮТСЯ КОШЕЛЬКИ!

_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Эх, мужики!*



На ипподром вдвоём пришли,
Подруги детства, в первый раз…
Вокруг лошадки — просто класс!
Чем — ни забаву обрели?.. 

Но вот досада такова —
Как ставить им на лошадей?!
Тут, в первый раз, как у людей,
Нашлись и первые слова : 

— Какой размер груди твоей?
— Пока я с «двоечкой» хожу,
А «тройка» — у тебя, гляжу…
И что ж с того для лошадей? 

— Давай-ка сложим три и два,
Чтоб не болела голова…
Пусть номер будет с цифрой «пять»…
Чего с домохозяек взять? 

Вот в первый раз — так в первый раз!!!
Читатель, мне поверь сейчас:
Наградой бескорыстных дам —
Им крупный выигрыш был дан! 

Прийдя счастливыми домой,
О математике такой,
Рассказ пришёлся по душАм,
Хоть и не верилось ушам… 

Всё в головах мужей — вверх дном…
Чуть ли ни вскачь — на ипподром,
Чтобы потом вернуться в дом —
Не на щите, а со щитом! 

А по дороге — пара фраз:
— Ты сколько ночью можешь раз,
Чтоб успокоилась жена?
Я — пять! Глядишь, и спит она! 

— Ну я, пожалуй, зА ночь — семь…
И тут моя — уж спит совсем!
—Число — двенадцать — решено!
Удачу принесёт оно! 

И здесь, читатель, не совру:
Не в ту сыграли, знать, игру,
(Быть может строг к азарту я),
Не бескорыстные мужья! 

…У «финиша», едва жива,
Аж опустилась голова,
Стояла квёлая лошадка,
Под номером коротким — «два» 

Какую тут мораль писать?!
Ведь я, как и они, мужик…
И к нашим играм я привык,
Однако здесь — есть, что сказать…
И басня писана не зря — 

Может, не надо нам… ля-ля!

----------


## zakko2009

*Закон и Порядок*




Три гангстера в суде ООН:
Японец, немец и француз…
К ним беспощаден был Закон —
Из приговора — «Вышки» груз!.. 

Международная гуманность
Не исключает эту странность:
Пред тем, «что» будет свершено,
Дано — желание одно!.. 

…В последний раз, взглянув на солнце,
Расширились глаза японца.
Тянуть резину он не стал
И речь короткую сказал: 

«Мая желания таке:
Налейте мне стакан саке!» 

Так обманув влиянье страха,
(Во избежанье лишних мук),
Кладёт он голову на плаху,
Закрыл глаза, вздохнул… и вдруг: 

Пройдя свой путь до половины,
Завис топор у гильотины!
ЗАКОН — на все века — Закон!*
« Спасибо Всем! Прощай — ООН!»
…………………………………………………………..
*Со времён королей: тех, кто срывался с виселицы — миловали. (прим. Автора)

… Кто б сомневался, что француз,
Не закрутил бы длинный
И не собрал остаток сил,(?)
На ложе даму попросил?! 

Под впечатлением экстаза —
Что — плаха, что — чумы зараза…
Так пребывая в сладком сне —
«О, мой топор — лети ко мне!» 

Рычаг сработан, но топор
Летит на четверть и… затор!
ЗАКОН — на все века — Закон!
«Спасибо Всем! Прощай — ООН!» 

… Предчувствуя свой смертный час,
Стоит уныло мрачный Ганс…
Печальна речь была его:
«Моё желанье таково: 

(Призвать к Порядку — важен стимул)
Чтоб п-починили… гильотину!» 

Чей здравый ум (порой и совесть),
Упорно прячет ТВЕРДОЛОБОСТЬ —
Таких чиновников — не раз,
Напомнит всем нам гангстер Ганс!

----------


## zakko2009

*Железная логика*



_В дела впрягался под своим лишь стягом,
(Такому позавидуешь уму…)
Усилий много прилагал, «трудяга»,
Чтоб ничего не делать… самому!_


— Что помогло твоей карьере? 

— Одно из важных убеждений! 

— В основе — какова идея? 

— Важна работа, а не деньги! 

— Сомненью место может быть…
Богат ты этим убежденьем? 

— О, нет! Ещё одно: уменье —
В том подчинённых убедить!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Голубая кровь*



«…Уж с давних пор
«дворяний» быт мне мил…
Чтоб как-то скрасить
холостяцкий кров,
Я в «АНТИКВАРЭ»
канапе купил,
В его клопах —
«дворяньской» знати кровь!» 

Тот, кто — из грязи — в князи — не поймёт никак;
Напоминает то, что был иным,
Что в радости —
лопочет о покойниках,
А в горестях —
вновь тянется к живым!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Гид Вася*



_«Души скорее свою «Дасдемону» —
мне сцену мыть надо!»_ 
(Случай в провинциальном театре) 

— … Беда, Василий… просыпайся,
Да в зоопарк наш собирайся!!!
Экскурсовод от нас уходит,
А интуристы — на подходе…
Ты ж в зоопарке — тридцать лет!
Тебе, как гиду — равных нет!..
Ты хоть вникаешь, дворник старый?..
Я, от тебя ведь, не отстану! 

— Что ты трещишь, как попугай?
Петрович — понял!.. Наливай!..
……………………………….
…Вот крокодил по кличке «Петя»,
Он любит всех детей на свете!(?)
Его длина от головы,
Чуть больше метра — до хвоста…
А от хвоста, (чтоб не соврать),
До головы — так… метров… пять! 

— «Кого» ты лепишь? Что за блажь?!
Ты что там мелешь про метраж?
Коль переспросят иностранцы —
Как оправдаться?! Есть ли шансы? 

— От воскресенья — до субботы,
Пять дней хожу я на работу,
Суббота ж с разницею дня —
Уж воскресенье для меня!
Ты уж, Петрович, не мешай!..
Ты лучше… это… наливай!.. 

…Вот слон… чудной… индийский…
Живёт — наоборот!..
Нельзя не удивиться —
Где расположен рот…
Хвостом сгребает кучу,
В диковину для всех…
Пока не стало глючить—
Айда в другой отсек!.. 

… Вот ястреб «Гриша» — хищник и стервятник!
Его добыча — стервы(?)… и курятник…
Подальше стань, сестрица — заклюёт!..
Что на уме у птицы — чёрт поймёт! 

А в этой клетке — «Педро»,
Бразильский какаду!
Знать будет Вам не вредно —
«Стреляет» — на лету!
Иль станет против ветра…
Такой поднимет визг…
И… как — на восемь метров!..
(Уж не считая брызг…)
Почистишь эту клетку —
За пОлночь, всякий знай!..
Возьмите ж на заметку… 

Петрович — налива-а-а-й!!!


читает автор 
аудио

https://www.chitalnya.ru/work/239500/

----------


## zakko2009

*Не дурак*


_
«Есть люди, в которых живёт Бог;
есть люди, в которых живёт дьявол;
а есть люди, в которых живут только глисты»_ 
Фаина Раневская 

Не успокоится никак
Тот, кто по сути — не дурак…
И эту суть, он (так сказать),
Старается — всем показать…
……………………………
Так басни суть: ни то, ни сё — 

*ОН — НЕ ДУРАК!..*

...Пожалуй... всё!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*«Бас»*


_
«Кровь с молоком — не молоко, что с кровью…»_ 
Басня «Телеграмма» 

Звонок… и в трубке — то-о-онкий голосок: 

— «С трудом, в театр Ваш, я дозвониться смог!»
— «На то — театр наш, с названием — «Большой!»
— «Нужны ль басы театру, коль — ТАКОЙ?»
— «А кто Вы? Вас — никак я не пойму!»
— «Я — ба-а-с! (Нет… догадаться самому!)» 

— «Не слышал голоса, я, Вашего нежней!
Поговорите-ка со мною — погрубей!» 

(Быть может, «БАС» — был голосом простужен?!) — 

«ЯДРЁНА ВОШЬ!!! Вам бас в театр нужен???» 

Мораль:
Чтоб не услышать — «погрубей»,
Старайтесь изъяснятся — «поточнЭй»!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Акселерация*



— Малышка, сколько тебе лет?
— Четырнадцать, ещё вчера!
— Так дай нам, девочка, ответ —
В поход — пойдёшь ли до утра? 

— Здесь девочки в помине нет:
В походе — дважды я была!.. 

Акселерация шагает…
Века за ней не поспевают…
И пожурить нельзя никак —

СПОСОБНУЮ… НЕСТИ РЮКЗАК!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Не всё то золото…*


_
От мрака во тьме не рождается блик…
В путане — в тумане естественный лик…
Где шёпотом разум, там чувства лишь крик…
Воздушные Замки и Вечный в них… Миг!_ 


…И скряга —
пристыжен не будет:
Платить за любовь —
ни себе ль во вред? 

Ты вспомни —
КАК Женщина Любит!!!
А, коль заплатили — 

РА-БО-ТА-ЕТ!

----------


## zakko2009

*Невежда* 



_Памяти Дж.Бруно_ 

Невежда — не злодей, 
он просветиться может!.. 
Коль Знание людей 
богатство не умножит, 
Свой жизненный уклад, 
менять казалось трудно… 
Так кто же виноват, 
в том, что сжигали Бруно*?! 

Спор, с «пеной на устах», с невеждой, 
Рождает истины порой… 
А стиль полемики, как прежде — 
Важней полемики самой!

_________________………………………………….
*Джордано Бруно (1548 – 1600 г.г.)Религиозный философ, мыслитель.
Жертва инквизиции (сожжён на костре)

----------


## zakko2009

*Нравственность*



_«Соизмеримы все миры
И изыследованны сферы,
Но Нравственность не сходит с веры
И Красота всегда без меры
Среди размеренной муры!»_ 
Стихи талантливого московского поэта 

_Мне суть понравилась,
Едва узнал суть дела:
Тем выше Нравственность,
Когда… дряхлеет тело!_ 


«Чтоб не один
пил водочку в кровати!» —
Совет не греет
от тоски и грусти
Того, кто верит,
что детей в капусте —
Верней найти, 

чем… в утрешнем салате!

*Нравы-1*



«…В помаде воротник… местами…
Чужими пахнет он духами…
Сам весь — помятый… И — небрит…
О чём, всё это, говорит?(?) 

Глаз не сомкнула, между прочим…
Ответь — где был ты, этой ночью?» 

И после долгой тишины,
С глазами, полными вины,
(Вослед проглоченной слюны) —
Ответил робко: — «У — жены!»

*Нравы-2*



Я, как достойной дамы кавалер,
Что не лишён изысканных манер,
Которых ни прибавить, ни отнять,
Со всей серьёзностью хочу сказать: 

Высоких отношений — час настал!
Не стоит этим нам пренебрегать,
Пора, без предварительных похвал,
Мне пред семьёю Вашею предстать! 

Не первый год, коль с Вами мы близки,
Простятся в этом шаге и грехи!.. 

…Девичьей робостью полна,
Стоит пред ним бледна-красна…
То — в жар, то — в стужу…(волновалась очень). 

— Я говорила мужу… Он — не хочет!

----------


## zakko2009

*Мужчина* 



Мужчина всё искал в себе 
Достоинства по той причине, 
Чтобы за свой «мужицкий век», 
Он — НАСТОЯЩИМ слыл мужчиной… 

И увеличивал «размер», 
И бицепсы качались тупо… 
Но НАСТОЯЩИМ — стал пример, 
В котором был… МУЖСКОЙ ПОСТУПОК!

----------


## zakko2009

*Не стреляйте в музыкантов*



Из цикла _"Москва 90-тые"_

Хоть в потолок — у богачей —
Стрелять, казалось, мания… 

Но, благо… не у скрипачей
Проблема воспитания!

.

----------


## zakko2009

*Кто о чём*


_
«… Ты скажи мне, скажи — чё те надо,
Может дам я тебе — чё ты хошь!»_ 
(Из песни) 

С Великих гор, старейший аксакал,
(Видать пришла пора спуститься
За много-много лет), в Столицу,
Не менее Великую, попал… 

Хоть аксакал, но как младенец здесь.
Всех приключений — и ни перечесть…
С испугу вот — на светофор залез,
Чуть было, не попав под «Мерседес»! 

Из «Мерседеса» молодая гёрл
Заговорила на французский мнёр:
«Мари — лён дрэ, Иван — тэля пассэ!*
А Вы, мой друг, парле ли а франсе?» 

— «О, мой Аллах! Чего же я молчу?!» 

Х-Хачу, мой друг! КАНЭШНА же — ХАЧУ!» 

Поймём мы басню, ни поймём,
Коль думаем всё… о своём?!
………………………………………………………………
*Мария— лён дерёт, Иван — телят пасёт (подр. франц.)

----------


## zakko2009

*Удивительное рядом*



_«Лицом к лицу_
_ Лица не увидать._
_ Большое видится на расстояньи.»_ 
 С. А. Есенин, «Письмо к женщине» 

 «… Когда б сейчас, с кило-на пять,
 Мне посчастливилось поймать,
 Вот я тогда бы забалдел!..
 И Счастью — наступил предел!..» 

 Так думал старый рыбачок,
 С надеждой, плюнув на крючок,
 Закинув на брегах Невы,
 То, что закидывали вы… 

 Но суть — в вопросе… «Рыбачок!
 Там что попалось на крючок?» —
 Спросил, бежавший мимо, заяц.
 К губам приставив мокрый палец — 

 «Тсс!.. Не мешай!» — 

 Прошамкал старец… 

 С другого берега реки,
 Где тоже были рыбаки
 Раскатом грома в тишине —
 Раздался голос, как во сне…
 Кричала лошадь: 

 «Рыбачо-ок!
 Там что попалось на крючок?» 

 Вот тут… старик и обалдел! 

 — Так, где же Счастию предел?
 На склоне лет — мне услыхать,
 ЧТО — может лошадь прокричать!.. 

 Я помню; птичка говорила,
 Мартышка в колокол звонила…
 Под дудочку — змеиный танец,
 Но, чтобы — лошадю-ю-ю…?! 

 «И я — балдю!!!» — 

 Воскликнул заяц! 

 Мораль поможет мне сказать,
 Писавший много ранеее: 

 «Лицом к лицу
 Лица не увидать.
 Большое видится…»…Ну и так далее…


 
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Холоп*



_Не важно из какого «слеплен теста»._
_ Так человек взлетает высоко…_
_ Достигнуть цель, бесспорно, нелегко,_
_ Но не своё не занимать бы место!_ 
 Басня «Завистливый жук» 

 — Аллё-о! Не в прачечную ли я попала? 

 — АЛО! В херачечной ты нас застала! 

 — «Нас»?! Что я слышу! Боже мой!
 Никак, Вы — Николай второй? 

 — Положь скорее трубку, дура!
 На проводе — министр Культуры! 

 Умолкла скромная фигура,
 Чтоб снова не попасть впросак…
 Куда ей до творца Культуры?
 А, коль министр, знать — не дурак!

----------


## zakko2009

*Личность*



— Я — Личность!Чрез меня ваятель,
 Вложил в скульптуру адский труд!..

 — Теперь дождись того, приятель,
 Когда тебя так назовут! 
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Назло соседу*







_Имеет место — редко быть,_
_ Соседей, кто начнёт хвалить…_
_ Уж, коли хвалят — ясно миру,_
_ Что продают… свою квартиру!_
 «Ангелы-соседи»

Указ Нептуна так гласил:
 Чего бы, кто бы ни просил —
 Принять условие такое:
 Быть у соседа — боле вдвое!..
 И строго-настрого для рыбки,
 (Уж, коль Владыкой решено) —
 Чтоб исполняла, без ошибки,
 Желание — всего одно!.. 

 Бедняк закинул невод в море…
 (А дале повесть — сказ уж был),
 Себе, на радость ли, на горе,
 Соседа вспомнив, попросил: 

 «Кабы условие менялось,
 Здоровье бы себе вернул.
 Одно желанье ведь осталось…
 Но… для соседа — чересчур!
 Чего желать, пожалуй, знаю.
 (Коль в радость — знай себе пляши).
 Давай-ка, рыбка золотая,
 Меня лишь ока ты лиши!» 

 Нет — от желанья отказаться
 И рыбку в море отпустить:
 Сосед бы зрячим мог остаться,
 Да самому кривым не слыть… 

 Поди-пойми, с чего б, кто знает,
 Себя кусает скорпион?!.
 Но в сказке правду выбирают… 

 Что зло глаза слепит — не сон!

----------


## zakko2009

*Говорящая лошадь*




В свой кабинет зашёл с утра
 Директор цирка, на минутку.
 Уставший от гастролей жутко,
 Нормального лишённый сна,
 Услышал голос чей-то в трубке:
 «Вам лошадь говорящая нужна?»

 И даже отвечать не стал он.
 Не перестало вновь звонить.
 «Нужна ли лошадь, не простая,
 А та, что может говорить?»

 Едва лишь трубку он положит,
 Звонок и голос тот звучит:
 «Нужна ли лошадь вам, о, боже,
 Что говорит, а не молчит?»

 Директор аж валился с ног.
 Тут прозвучал ещё звонок:

 «Вы только трубку не бросайте!
 Меня, на прочность — проверяйте!
 Не подвергайте ж этим пыткам.
 (Вдруг голос стал предельно острым)
 Кабы вы знали, как непросто,
 Ваш номер набирать… копытом!»

 Так не подумав, верить ли,
 Спросил: «Что вы умеете?»

 «В отличие от вас, мой друг,
 С ответом — не лавирую.
 Как, вы спросили — что могу?
 Уж точно не жонглирую!»

 Желаю вам не повстречать,
 Чей взгляд не дальше носа —
 Спешат, порою, отвечать,
 Не вникнув в суть вопроса!


 
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Червяк*



_по Эзопу_


Червяк, завидуя змее
 (Ведь сам он ростом мал),
 Вдруг распластавшись по земле,
 Вытягиваться стал… 

 Как только роста он достиг,
 Так облегчённо охнул 

 И… от натуги лопнул… 

 Коли завидуешь — пойми,
 Что зависть душу сушит.
 Ведь сколько «жабу ни корми»,
 А всё равно… задушит!

----------


## zakko2009

*Ящерица*



В погоне за хвостом красивым
 Хватали ящерицу силой…
 А та, хоть и убавив рост,
 Откинула красивый хвост! 

 Коли дороже ценишь жизнь,
 То за богатство не держись!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Береги честь смолоду*



_по Эзопу_

Единственный любимый сын
 (Девятилетний карапуз),
 В недоумение родным
 Принёс в дом краденый арбуз…

 Не стала любящая мать
 Сынка родимого ругать.
 Мол, мал ещё, лишь подрастёт —
 Со временем всё сам поймёт!

 Когда ж вели его на казнь,
 Спустя ещё десяток лет,
 Рыдала мать: «Кто даст ответ,
 Зачем на свет я родилась?»

 Коль не пресечь порок вначале,
 Не избежать потом печали!
 
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Всем не угодишь*



«Ты… изменился, (уж… прости)!»… 

 Не торопись спадать с лица…
 Наверно, стал себя вести,
 Как им, другим — не хочется 
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Несбыточная мечта или Замкнутый круг*



_«…— Хочу забыть, что мне совестно, — признался пьяница и повесил голову._
_ — Отчего же тебе совестно? — спросил Маленький принц…_
_ — Совестно пить!…»_
 Антуан Экзюпери»Маленький Принц»

— Есть у тебя мечта, мой друг?

— Мечта — что брошу пить я вдруг!

— В твоих руках, чтоб — всё сбылось.
 Возьми однажды, да и… брось!

— О, друг мой! Ну и скажешь ты!
 А, как потом — жить без мечты?

Мораль, что рифма «друг» и «вдруг» —
 Извечный замкнутый в ней круг!

В том круге замкнутом беда!
 И выдаст парадокс ответ:

«Ты водки хочешь?» —
 Скажет — «Нет!»
 «А будешь?» —
 Непременно — «Да!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Тормоз*




Звонок… и в трубке:
 — Ммэ… ммэ… ммэм…
 — «Милиция»!Вы — угадали!
 — Лло… лло…
 — Понятно: «Лошадь» — не сказали!
 — Лл..
 — «Лежит на тротуаре!»
 — Гг… гэ…
 — На «Герцена»?
 — Ннет-нет…
 — Точнее — адреса ответ! 

 Звонок… и в трубке:
 — Ммэ… ммэ…
 — Да — звоните Вы опять сюда,
 Нам сообщить: на тротуаре
 Лежит, мол, лошадь!.. На бульваре?
 — Гэ… гэ…
 — На «Герцена»?
 — Гг-гэ-э-й…
 — Нам нужен адрес «поточнэ-э-й»! 

 Звонок… и в трубке:
 — Мм…
 — Да!Да! Попали Вы опять сюда,
 Сказать, что лошадь, мол, лежит!
 Там, где салон «Мужской пошив»?
 — Гэ-гэ…
 — На «Герцена»???
 — Ддда-да! Я п-перенес её т-туда! 

 История знакома эта
 И басню многие поймут —
 Пока «дойдёт» до абонента,
 Уж лучше сделать — с-самому!

----------


## zakko2009

*Добрая*



_«… Не лучше ль на себя, кума, оборотиться?»_ 
 И. А. Крылов, «Зеркало и Обезьяна» 

Я — добрая, добрая, добрая!!!
 Уж тысячу раз говорила!
 Кричала, ругалась и била…
 Не раз угрожала дебилам — 

Пора наконец всем им знать
 И… доброй меня называть! 

Но всё бесполезно, однако,
 По-прежнему в спину — «Собака!»
 Осталось — главою о двери…
 И всё ж, почему, почему, почему, 

НУ ПОЧЕМУ МНЕ НЕ ВЕРЯТ???

----------


## zakko2009

*Сантехник*



— Сантехника Вы вызывали?
 — Да нет!Мы только-только встали!
 — Вы — Ивановы здесь?
 — Их нет, уж год, как есть!
 — От люди!Бог судья!
 Таких страдальцев, как и я,
 По всей Руси, поди, не счесть! 

 ВЫ — ВЫЗЫВАЛИ, ГДЕ Ж ВЫ Е-Е-ЕСТЬ???

----------


## zakko2009

*На птичьем рынке*



_«…Едва откроем рот-
 как все — от счастья плачут!..»_ 
 (Из песни) 

«КУПИТЕ ПТИЦУ! ПТИЦА — ШИК!
 ПОДВЛАСТЕН ЕЙ — ЛЮБОЙ ЯЗЫК!» 

 На надпись яркую взирая,
 Над головою попугая,
 Разговорилась тут девИца: 

 «Поговори со мною, птица!» 

 Но услыхав в ответ: «Пошла ты…»,
 Добавила, чуть виновато — 

 «Я ж думала: то — Птица-шик,
 А оказалось, что — мужик!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Болтун поневоле*



_«Кровь с молоком — не молоко, что с кровью…
 Души горенье — не душа в огне!»_ 
 В.Шебзухов 

Учил он долго попугая,
 Чего произносить нельзя.
 Так попугай, слова уж зная,
 Всё высказал его друзьям. 

 Слова… слова! Жаль путаем мы их
 С «перестановкой мест слагаемых»!(?) 

.

----------


## zakko2009

*Печник-трудяга*



«КАК ТУТ И БЫЛ!» — 

 Так говорил
 Кирпичикам печник устало…
 А поутру, лишь солнце встало
 Из растворившейся ночи,
 У развалившейся печи
 Сказал печник — 

 «КАК НЕ БЫВАЛО!»

.

----------


## zakko2009

*И в горе, и в радости*



_«Когда ты поднимаешься, друзья узнают, кто ты. 
 Когда ты падаешь, ты узнаёшь, кто друзья»_ 
 Майкл Тайсон 


 В несчастии друга познал. 

 Его, друга, близким назвал. 

 Познал "друга близкого" в радости, 

 Услышав, (от зависти) -- гадости! 
 ...................................................................... 
 Друзья не раз познАются в беде… 
 Не нужно рая рыбке, что в воде. 
 Уж взгляд иной у рыбки той, 
 Лишь окажись она… в сковороде! 
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Дорогой учитель* 



_"Сделаем умные выводы 
 из глупых историй!"_ 
 Поговорка 

Учителя надёжней нет! 
 На все вопросы даст ответ. 
 Запомнишь всё, как «Отче наш»! 
 Хоть стоит дорого совет, 
 Но объяснит – доходчиво! 

 Коль спросишь – где его найти? 
 Готов учителю платить!.. 
 Услышь на ушко шёпот: 
 Твоей он жизни – опыт! 
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Предвкушение*



 Есть предвкушения минуты,
 (И у тебя и у меня)
 Ждёшь, что вот-вот всё будет круто,
 А получается фигня!

 Но место  есть и  для такого,
 (Пусть не желал и не хотел)
 Что быть -- фигне, не ждать другого!
 И вдруг… как в воду ты глядел! 
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*По списку*



 Созвал, как-то, лев всех зверей на собранье.
 Открыл длинный список, что в лапах держал.
 Зачем, для чего вдруг собрал утром ранним,
 Никто не догадывался и не знал.

 Зачитывать начал свой список «Так, значит,
 Волк, завтра на завтрак ко мне ты придёшь!
 Вопросы?» Звучало в ответ, чуть не плача --
 «Нет! Коль от судьбы всё равно не уйдёшь!»

 Читать  продолжая, взглянул на лисицу –
 «В обед…» -- так не смог до конца дочитать.
 От взгляда того  --  в страшном сне не приснится --
 Сумела лисица  упасть и… не встать.

 «Так, дальше по списку, не стану томить я.
 На ужин, слышь, заяц, тебя буду ждать!
 Вопросы?» -- как прежде спросил повелитель.
 И губы у зайца вдруг стали дрожать.

 «А-а-а, можно мне завтра к тебе не явиться?»
 Застыл в ожиданье, в молчанье народ.
 Что не перестанет, кто знал, список длиться.
 «Так... зайца вычёркиваем... где енот?»


 Морали для басни быть с лёгкой руки:
 У страха, как прежде, глаза велики! 
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Семейный колорит*



 Сыночек и папа гуляли по парку.
 Не мог обойти, папа, с пивом ларёк.
 Сыночек, однако, просить стал у папы,
 Чтоб на карусель выдать денег он смог.

 Взамен на услугу дал папе согласье,
 Что маме не скажет про пиво в ларьке.
 И каждый доволен был маленьким счастьем,
 И вторил их счастию в парке оркестр!

 Остались безмерно гулянию рады,
 Что, правда, то, правда, сыночек с отцом…
 Зелёного сына и… синего папу,
 Забрала под вечер, мать… с красным лицом.
 
от автора
случайно нашёл в инете аудио-запись басни

http://yadi.sk/d/s6yLzg343Hhpnf

----------


## zakko2009

*Глупец*



 Вопросами ты надоел!
 Знать, малообразован.
 Я в этой жизни преуспел, 
 Всё для меня не ново.

 Задашь очередной вопрос,
 Уж так и быть, отвечу.
 Ну задавай, не вешай нос...
 Поди, еще не вечер...


 Задав вопрос, на пять минут был взят
 Незнаньем в плен глупец (на первый взгляд)
 А не задашь вопроса -- быть всю жизнь глупцом!..

 О том гласит восточный рубайят.

----------


## zakko2009

*Совесть*



 -- Остались мы с тобой одни.
 Нет никого средь нас, двоих.
 Тебе вопросы задавать, 
 Поверь, не буду боле.
 Ну, ты даёшь, ни дать, ни взять!
 Сумей лишь честно мне сказать:
 А совесть в курсе дел твоих?

 -- А, как же… Совесть – в доле!
 
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Муравей-долгожитель*



 Отбился от своих собратьев
 В пути-дороге, муравей.
 Ему, себе Свободу взять бы,
 Да, кабы ведал он о ней.

 Вся жизнь наполнена трудами,
 Но выбор, ведь, всегда за нами.
 Хоть случай предоставил Рок,
 Догнать собратьев враз он смог,
 Коль стало вновь не до познаний,
 Едва предстал пред ним… сапог.

 Делами и заботами загружен,
 Был с Несвободою он долго дружен…
 Так продлевает Несвобода жизнь тому,
Кто понял вдруг, что он кому-то нужен! 
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Слуга вещей*



 Купил хозяин в новый домик,
 Красивый деревянный столик.
 Ему, хозяину, не лень
 Сдувать пылинки каждый день.
 Кота пушистого прогнал
 (На столик часто прыгать стал)
 Придётся и тому поверить:
 Домашний пёсик -- спит за дверью

 Приказ таков решил отдать --
 Детей за столик не сажать!

 Сие сказание не ново...
 Приобретаем вещи снова.
 Порой, забыв сообразить,
 Что и кому должно служить.

----------


## zakko2009

*Дай в долг*



 Какую сумму одолжить?!
 Ведь, коли просят… как тут быть?


  Так смело одолжи ту сумму,
 Которую... готов простить! 
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Лягушка и аист*



_ по С.Михалкову_


 Толь любопытство, толи зависть. 
  «Кто красивей из нас, ответь?» -- 
  Услышал от лягушки аист. 
  -- «Конечно я, здесь спора нет!» 

  Но вопрошалка не уймётся. 
  «А, что ж красивого в тебе?» 
  Не думал аист, что придётся 
  Таков ответ держать в судьбе. 

  «Мне говорят – красивы ноги!» 
  Лягушка -- «Их всего лишь две! 
  Быстрей скачу я по дороге. 
  Знать, красивее я, поверь!» 

  «Летаю в облаках красиво!» 
  «А я ныряю в водоём!» 
  «Все хвалят клюв неповторимый!» 
  «Пусть хвалят, но, что толку в нём?» 

  «А вот что…» -- аист рассердился. 
  Болтушку клюнув, проглотил. 

  Знать, аист с клювом уродился – 
  На болтовню, чтоб пригодился, 
  Не тратить времени и сил!

----------


## zakko2009

*Банальность*



_ по Михалкову_


 Козлёнок предложил щенку: –
 «Давай с тобой бодаться!»
 На удивление ему,
 Согласный, стал кусаться!

 Хоть был глупыш тому не рад.
 Но понял с той поры –
 Не каждый примет твой формат
 И правило игры!

 Банальна ли мораль для нас?
 О, да! Правдивы книжки… 
 Пусть прозвучит она в свой час,
 Не набивать, чтоб… шишки.

_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Синица и соловей*



_По Евгению Санину_ (монах Варнава)

_"В спорах рождается истина"_ 
                                    Латинская пословица


 С деревьев наблюдали птицы
 За спором долгим, как синица
 Доказывала соловью –
 «Красивее тебя пою!
 Спроси любого, голос мой,
 В лесу прекрасен и зимой!»

 И, чтобы враз закончить спор,
 Вступили птицы в разговор.
 «Синица, что это с тобой?
 Пусть соловей поёт весной,
 Но голос чист и  музыкален.
 Как ты поёшь, мы все слыхали.   
 Не обижай любимца леса,
 Чей голос лучше всех, известно!»

 Синица не огорчена.
 Подумаешь, прервали спор.
 Решенье птиц – не приговор.
 С жирафом спорит уж она.

 А в споре с новою "мишенью" --
 Что  у неё  длиннее…  шея!

 Порой, "как сел ты, так и слез",
 Коль в споре важен, лишь... процесс!

_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Упрямый и терпеливый*



_по Леонардо_

Пришёл осёл к пруду, чтобы напиться.
Раскрякались  вдруг утки на пруду.
Осёл подумал: «Лучше отойду,
Да подожду,  дам уткам веселиться!»

Едва угомонились кряки-утки,
Осёл готов  был жажду утолить.
Мутна вода в пруду… и как тут быть?
Добавить к ожиданию минутки…

Вновь  отошёл с понурой головой.
Решил дождаться чистого пруда.
Прозрачной станет для питья вода.
Лишь  так, напившись, обретёт покой.

Лягушке-мамке заявил сынок:
«Упрямый – вправду говорят -- осёл!»
«Не тот упрямству ты пример привёл –
В ответ услышал он, едва умолк –

Упрямый не заслужит уваженья,
Как тот, кто дружит, видя цель, с терпеньем!» 
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Картина и Скульптура*



«Ты отдаёшь наполовину
Леса, и горы, и моря…» --
Скульптура молвила Картине,
Из глины гладя свой наряд.

В ответ -- «Из глины, что из теста,
Немудрены "Воздушны замки"!
Своё, однако, знаю место!
И, как ни странно -- свои рамки!»                                               

_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Все на выборы!*



«Вороне где-то бог послал кусочек сыру…»
Эзоп и Лафонтен давно известны миру.
И дедушка Крылов смог преподать своё…
Спустя столетья, вновь, всё тоже мы поём.

Уж к ворону спешит, дань отдавая предкам,
Плутовка, коль пленит, сыр на еловой ветке…

«Хотел бы ты, чтоб выборы
Мы провели в лесу?»
«Нет, пробежать ей мимо бы! —
Подумал про лису —

Должна уж понимать она,
Коль встречи стали редки!»
Как у лисы, у ворона,
Свои имелись предки.

«У нас же демократия! –
Опять лиса глаголет —
Она лесному братию
Всё высказать позволит!»

Никак не избежать судьбы.
Не умолкает глас –
«Чтоб выборы, хотелось бы,
Прошли в лесу у нас?»

Подумал ворон «Басня – миф!
Коль здесь я промолчу,
То не простит мне коллектив!»
Прокаркал – «Да, хочу!»

Лишь, пожалев о сыре, чуть,
Стал ворон рассуждать:
«Кабы прокаркал «Не хочу!»,
Всё сыра не видать!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Старая, старая сказка*



Ворона набожной была,
Посты со строгостью блюла.

В час разговения, нашла
Вновь сыр, и волю дав крылам
Вспорхнула, дабы вкусно съесть.

Едва на ель сумев присесть,
Как вдруг… (Читатель догадался) 
Под елью глас лисы раздался:

«Ты думаешь, наверняка;
Я буду у тебя просить,
Дабы смогла ты клюв раскрыть…
Что не удастся мне никак --
Ни так, ни сяк уговорить!
Отнюдь…
Я к вере, наконец, пришла!
Прозреть -- не дале, как вчера,
Со мной такое приключилось…
Покаяться пришла пора!»

Глаза вороны заискрились…
Прокаркала – «Аминь, сестра!»(?)

Сюжет, с вороною и сыром,
Останется неповторимым.
Но хочется нам в басне сей,
Поверить в искренность... друзей!

----------


## zakko2009

*Коты и собаки*



Вдруг про себя собака молвит:
«Всё ясно! Кто б подумать мог?!
Меня хозяин поит, кормит…
Пожалуй, мой хозяин – Бог!» 

Домашний кот подумал тоже --
«Не устаёт кормить меня
Хозяин мой, что гладить может,
Заботится день ото дня! 

Всё ясно! Кто б подумать мог?!
А я ведь, не иначе – Бог!» 

Не раз случится повстречать –
Кто любит брать, кто… отдавать!

----------


## zakko2009

*Чаевые*



Таксист везёт миллионера.
Уж чует запах чаевых.
(Мы сами, в той, иной ли мере,
Подчас, в желаниях земных)

По счётчику лишь расплатившись,
Миллионер услышать смог --
«Мне дал вчера сто евро лишних,
Никто иной, как ваш сынок!»

Но оказался ложным запах,
Не столь нова, коль, новость та.
«Так, у него богатый папа…
Я же, по жизни, сирота!»


Богатой (в добрый час) семейке,
Не нужен вовсе шум и гам.
Кто сам работал за копейку,
Тот знает цену всем деньгам!

----------


## zakko2009

*Что посеешь...*



Мамаша с ребёнком в автобусе тесном.
Но, благо, сидели, малыш у окна.
Совком тарабанил с большим интересом,
Как будто испытывал прочность стекла.

Напротив ребёнка старушка сидела.
Он  ножками пачкал старушки пальто.
Стара пассажирка терпела, терпела
И маме ребёнка сказала о том.

«Я всё своему малышу разрешаю!» --
Был громкий от мамы старушке ответ.
Процесс воспитания не осуждаем.
У каждой мамаши, поди, свой секрет…

Стоял паренёк и за всем наблюдал он.
Был модно подстрижен и жвачку жевал.
Лишь, вытащил вдруг, говорить что мешало,
Уверено, гордо мамаше сказал –

«Меня точно так же «лепила» мамаша!
Просил я об этом её, ни просил…
Приехал… пока… остановочка наша…»
И жвачку мамаше на лоб прилепил!

Сатира ли, юмор… кто знает, кто знает…
С тобою, читатель, и я улыбнусь…
Но вот почему-то, порой наступает,
Так после улыбки, нежданная грусть…

----------


## zakko2009

*Высокомерный вельможа*



Глумился над блаженным, как-то,
Вельможа голубых кровей.
Привык юродивый, однако,
К высокомерию людей.

Хоть обращался крайне грубо
Вельможа с ним, смеясь в глаза,
Он подарил вельможе рубль,
А на прощание сказал,

Изобразив такую сцену –
«Меня тогда лишь позови,
Когда себе узнаешь цену…
Но только сдачу -- мне… верни!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Кризис*



Бежала по лесу мартышка.
«Собратья рОдные, нам – крышка!
Вот-вот настанет кризис, кризис!
О, как я кризис ненавижу!»

Лиса услышав – «Что мне крисиз?
Я в бурой шубке, видишь?» -- «Вижу!»
«Как в ней была так в ней останусь!
Такой и рыжему достанусь.

А, рыжий лис не станет сам,
Бродить без шкуры по лесам!»
И волк, услышав глас мартышки --
«Проблему раздуваешь слишком!

Оглохнешь от тебя совсем!
Как ел я мясо, так и ем!
Чего от кризиса мне ждать?!
И завтра мясо буду жрать!»

«И впрямь – задумался глашатай –
Останется лиса мохнатой,
И сытым волк день ото дня….
А что же «кризис» для меня?

Не страшен кризис тот и мне.
Устроит он меня вполне!
Как с голой задницей была,
Так с ней останусь!.. Все дела!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Басня ли...*



В купе, вдвоём:сидит мужчина
И рядом с ним млада-краса,
(Сравнит пиит -- "пером не описать ")
Путь долгий ожидал их длинный.

Не обратил внимания ни разу,
Газету свежую читавший, мэн,
На девицу с печальным томным взглядом…
Уж вечер близился, сменяя  день…

Она нарушила молчанье томно --
«Аж целый час от Вас вниманья – ноль!
В купе нет никого… вдвоём мы…
Глядишь, натрёте на глазах… мозоль!»

И он, в сторонку отложивши чтиво,
Ни возражать, ни спорить с ней  не стал.
Взгляд на себе почувствовав игривый,
Спокойно и уверено сказал:

«Сумел я краем глаза углядеть,
Что предо мной сидит млада-краса…
Так лучше час от силы потерпеть,
Чем уговаривать, порой, аж три часа!»

Со мною согласись, дружок –
Здесь не нужна мораль!
А то, что написал стишок,
Мне времени не жаль…

----------


## zakko2009

*По Гаршину*



_Басня_


Жила-была лягушечка-квакушечка в болоте.
Спала и вкусно кушала, всё ей хватало, вроде,
Но каждый год за утками с волненьем наблюдала,
Ведь за границу, шутка ли, вся стая улетала…

Завистница? Скорее, нет! Но скука задолбала… 
Да и попробовать взлететь  квакушечка мечтала.
Родной  покинуть отчий дом лишь на сезон решила.
За прутик уцепившись ртом, двух уток упросила,

Едва подхватят за концы, взлететь им в небеса…
Творят уж утки-молодцы в полёте чудеса.
Одна устанет, тут как тут,  другая подменяет.
Внизу вдруг показался пруд, над ним летела стая.

Стояла на ноге одной, на берегу пруда,
В восторге цапля, крикнув – «Ой, не знала никогда,
Что эти в небе летуны, летящие к покою,
Настолько могут быть умны, придумав вдруг такое!»

Квакушка, услыхав едва сию несправедливость,
Ответила – «Ты не права! Такое им не снилось!
Я, умной оказалась, я! Мне помогло желанье,
А в чём фантазия моя, секрет одна лишь знаю!»

«Коль не похвалит кто меня, себя я похвалю!» --
Так думала лягушка зря, внизу ждал  цапли клюв.
Забыла функцию для рта, зачем был нужен рот…
Вот и летела с ней мечта в которой был… полёт.

Мечту, коль нам  дано иметь, мы выбираем сами.
Держать бы, лишь случись взлететь, язык свой за зубами!

----------


## zakko2009

*Инициатива*



На дачу прикатил Барбос.
Ура! Пора настала!
Что в городе, не дует в нос.
Хлопот здесь так же мало.

В траве под солнышком лежит...
Знакомый запах, вроде.
Увидел Жучку, что кряхтит,
В соседском огороде.

Спросил её через забор.
«Подружка, как понять?
Это,  с каких, ответь мне, пор,
Не любишь отдыхать?

Лопата вовсе не идёт
Столь миленькой мордашке.
Поверь, твой старый друг не врёт.
Да и копать, чай, тяжко!»

Ответ пришлось недолго ждать.
«С судьбой своей смирилась
Всё началось, могу сказать,
С того, что тапки подавать
Я сдуру научилась!» 
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Лягушка и Ленивец*



Лягушка по утрам купалась в водах Нила.
Со своего трамплина ныряла, ох, красиво!
Не просто наблюдал с ветвей за ней Ленивец,
Завидовал прыжкам, мечтал… и даже снилось…
Решил её прогнать с насиженного места.
Хоть не умел нырять, но зависть — всем известна.
На берегу с утра предстал пред земноводной.

— Пришла моя пора, разгуливать свободно.
А ты мешаешь мне. Иди-ка вон отсюда!

— Гуляй! — в ответ ему, — мешать тебе не буду!
— Никак, не поняла! Ты по утрам и днём
Не омрачать должна гуляние моё!

Пока соображала, из Нила — крокодил!
Ленивца тут не стало, его он проглотил.

Благодарить спешила, уж, коли повезло:
— О, повелитель Нила! Спасибо за добро…
Но, не договорила (не ведома ей страсть)
И так же угодила, как и Ленивец, в пасть.

Мораль на все века:
Съел вашего врага
Зубастый крокодил.
Стал крокодил вам мил.
Нежданная услуга…

Возьмите всё же в толк:
Хоть вам и повезло,
Отнюдь, не значит то,
Что стал он вашим другом.

Источник: https://pritchi.ru/id_10275

----------


## zakko2009

*В добрый час*




Пришёл, как-то раз, со своею проблемой,
К чиновнику в мэрию, с грустью, мужик.
Глаза две таблички узрели мгновенно.
И надписи были прочитаны вмиг.

Гласили таблички своё «Здесь не курят!»,
 «Я взяток с народа никак не беру!»
Надеялся, польза какая-то будет!
Об этом чиновнике люди не врут.

«Хочу получить, на что прав не имею,
Но собственностью, чтоб квартира была…»
И вот для беседы за столик присели.
Чиновник табличку убрал со стола.

Не трудно и нам догадаться… какую.
Уж что предложил – однозначно поймут --
«Давайте-ка мы для начала закурим...»
Ну, так пожелаем успехов ему!

----------


## zakko2009

*Цель Жизни*



Раз, в лесу собрались звери, птицы.
Обвинять стали разом синицу.
Заревел первым бурый медведь –
«На тебя неприятно смотреть;

Нарушаешь лесные законы!»
«Кар!Кар!Кар!» – поддержала ворона.

Подхватил обвинение заяц –
«Неприятно и мне, я признаюсь.
Ведь два раза одежду меняю...
Круглый год -- в ярких перьях, все знают!

Нарушаешь лесные законы!»
«Кар!Кар!Кар!» – поддержала ворона.

«Нужно на зиму делать запасы --
Белка речь преподала свою --
Ну, уж, коль, не лесная, не наша,
Так лети… со "своими" на юг!

Нарушаешь лесные законы!»
«Кар!Кар!Кар!» – поддержала ворона.

В стороне не остаться и дятлу --
«Соловей будит пеньем весной!
Что поёшь ты зимой, не понятно.
Звери все недовольны тобой!

Нарушаешь лесные законы!»
«Кар!Кар!Кар!» – поддержала ворона.

«Цели жизни, знать, нет у несчастной! –
Мудрость выдал свою муравей –
Жизнь без цели, как прежде, напрасна.
Нормой быть, разве что у людей!»

И синица с улыбкой сказала –
«Цели в жизни, согласна я, нет!»
«Вот-вот-вот! – всё зверьё поддержало –
Почему, отчего? Дай ответ!»

«Цель свою уж давно я достигла! 
(Средь зверей суета, замешательство)
Мне признать её вовсе не стыдно --
Быть счастливой в любых обстоятельствах!»

Бурый царь чуть не выпал из трона.
Промолчала, однако... ворона.

----------


## zakko2009

*Чёрная зависть*



Сон не предвидя сладким,
Жена ложится спать.
«По уровню достатка
Соседей не догнать! —

Примером мужу ставит —
Ох, боже, боже мой!
Их третий раз уж грабят,
Ни разу — нас с тобой!»                                                
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Лошадь и осёл*




_                   "А пуд как был, он так и есть —_
_                   шестнадцать килограмм!_"
                   из песни


Хвалилась лошадь пред ослом:
«Мы людям облегчаем труд.
И не случайно нас потом,
Их членами семьи зовут.

Незаменимые в бою,
В нас -- близкого находят друга.
О вороных и песнь поют,
Порой желанны в час досуга»

"Осёл, уставясь в землю лбом",
(Традиции не изменив)
И, назывался хоть ослом,
Был в речи сей, правдив --

«К вам пропадает интерес,
Машины вытесняют.
Нет худа без добра -- прогресс,
Вам участь облегчает.

Давай-ка, спору-не бог весть,
С тобою улыбнёмся.
Но мы, как были, так и есть,
Ослами остаёмся!»

Традиции не изменив,
Мораль звучит, как водится:

Пусть свой в прогрессе позитив,
Ослы не переводятся!

----------


## zakko2009

*Фермер и агент*



Застраховал амбар свой, фермер.
В страховке, было, сомневался,
Подумав о своём, поверил.
Под договором расписался.

Довольно потирал он руки,
Затем затылок почесал.
(С дотошным не умрёшь со скуки)
О чём спросить агента, знал.

«Ответь, как другу, не врагу.
Я понимаю, что устал --
Коль в эту ночь сгорит амбар,
То, сколько получить смогу?»

Сумел агент всё мигом взвесить --
«Я думаю, мой друг, лет десять!»

На сделку каждую свой взгляд…
Но, откровенно говоря,
Изобретаются не зря
Свои... "противоядия"!

----------


## zakko2009

*Мудрая свинья*



Спросили мудрую свинью
(Случалось и такое) --
«Почто, порой, еду свою
Ты трогаешь ногою?»

«Вкушая, ощущать еду
Люблю и ртом, и телом.
Плевать на то, что не поймут.
Кому какое дело.

Ведь, удовольствия сего,
Себя я не лишу!
А тайну пользы от него,
В себе одной ношу!»

Но любопытство брало верх.
«А как быть с воспитаньем?
Блистать манерами не грех,
Признайся ж, между нами»

Права по-своему свинья --
«Но пользу от манер,
Не получаю вовсе я.
Тут хочешь, верь не верь!»

Не стоит, думаю, друзья,
Задумываться нам.
Сказав, ушла от всех свинья,
Лишь по своим делам.

----------


## zakko2009

*Творческая встреча «Новый год с писателями»* 
Москва библиотека им.Данте Алигьери 17-12-16г
Выступает Владимир Шебзухов



.

----------


## zakko2009

*Хитрость и гордыня*



Как-то раз в грязи увяз
У села автомобиль.
Знал – своих не хватит сил.
Оттого-то  и не медлил,
Помощь оказать просил.

В доброту людскую верил.
Доброта была и в нём.
Бедолаге местный фермер
Дал добро помочь конём.

Привязав коня к машине,
«Боб, тяни!» -- он закричал.
Конь копыт своих не сдвинул.
«Ну, тяни же, Буцефал!»  --

Вновь своё кричит помощник. 
Конь, как  вкопанный стоит.
Фермер, ближе, осторожно,
Подошёл и говорит:

«Сивка, ну тяни скорее!»
Поднатужился боец.
Через несколько мгновений –
Нет проблемы, наконец!

Наблюдал с недоуменьем
За хозяином коня.
Всё же лопнуло терпенье.
«Просвети-ка ты меня!

Боб и Буцефал, и Сивка – 
Как изволишь понимать?»
Не уставший, больно шибко,
Был готов ответ держать.

«Знал слепой мой Сивка, кабы –
Одному ему тянуть,
(Столь не важен груз) тогда бы
Он не стал бы спину гнуть!»

Видно, как-то присмирять
Можно, хитростью гордыню…
Станет ли обман невинным,
Богу одному лишь знать!                                                
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Чайник и авторучка*



_по Феликсу Кривину_

Под прилавком возмущалась
Авторучка: «Не бог весть,
Сколько мне лежать осталось.
Безобразий всех не счесть!

За досадою досада!
Все привыкшие, гляжу.
Дайте волю, только правду,
Обо всём я напишу!»

Рядом чайник.Куплен-продан
В магазине был не раз.
С браком возвращали снова.
Свой был возмущенью сказ.

«Стоит правду, в самом деле,
Поскорее написать.
Торопись, коль не успели;
Не купить и не продать!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Испорченный Кран*



_по Феликсу Кривину_


Испорченный Кран – первоклассный оратор!
Хвалился, что всех он наполнит вполне.
И искренне мог помогать непредвзято,
В ком вдруг пустота оказалась на дне…

Не так уж и часто бывает привольно.
Кастрюли и вёдра, и даже бидон,
Едва успевали кричать «С нас довольно!»
А кран был готов затопить полигон.

Подруга по жизни одна восхищалась.
Без крана и раковина не нужна.
Досада лишь в том, что пустой оставалась.
Никак не могла удержать всё она.

Хвастливые речи оратора-крана,
Как сказано выше, сберечь не могла,
Однако, пустой оставаться не странно.
А всё потому, что исправна была.

----------


## zakko2009

*Первая и Единственная*



Хоть первой стала, кто сказала это --

"Мне совершенно нечего надеть!",

Но правду чистую на этом свете,

Лишь в речи Евы можно углядеть!                [CENTER]
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Лиса и обезьяна*



_по Лессингу_

Лисе хвалилась обезьяна:
«Попробуй умника назвать,
Которому, в том нет обмана,
Я не смогла бы подражать!»

Так возразила ей лисица,
Хоть обе хитры по судьбе:
«Зверям достойным не приснится,
Что станут подражать… тебе!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Оратор и историк*



_по Лессингу_


Заслушались, как-то, лисята волчонка.
Хвалился волчонок им волком-отцом.
Глядел сверху вниз, лишь, взобрался на горку.
Не выглядеть дабы таким же мальцом.

«Отец слыл в лесу настоящим героем!
Отправил немало врагов на тот свет!
Хвалу воспевают и в честь его воют.
Поныне герою-отцу равных нет!»

Сказала лиса, что в сторонке стояла —
«Пусть речи вдогонку звучит «Ох!» и «Ах!»
Роптать на покойников, коль не пристало,
Сей речи, знать, место… на похоронах!

Отец бы вполне мог тобою гордиться.
Оратор, глядишь, из тебя – хоть куда!
Однако, читать вот, ты не научился.
Но для малыша не большая беда!

Своя у вороны-историка проза –-
«Пусть встреча с врагами была нелегка,
У волка враги были овцы и козы,
А, пал, как герой, повстречав вдруг… быка!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Вежливость города берёт*








Стучались в дверь к слону. «Кто там?» Но тишина в ответ.
Со стуком новым передал вновь, кто-то, свой привет.

Нагнувшись, посмотрел в глазок. За дверью – никого!
Кто вдруг слона тревожить смог? Боялись все его!

Раздумья третий стук прервал. Открыл хозяин дверь.
Во фраке муравей стоял -- тут хочешь верь не верь --

Держал букет красивых роз. «Твоя слониха дома?»
«Нет!» - вмиг ответил на вопрос слон с изумлённым взором.

Но, гладя усики свои, слона вновь удивил --
«Скажи ей, коль не затруднит -- Альберто приходил!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Трёхглавое чудовище*







Кричал дракону рыцарь-воин –
«Меня ты слышишь, знаю я!
Так выходи на бой со мною,
Чудовище трёхглавое!»

Лениво вышел из пещеры,
Зевая молвил –«Я сдаюсь!»
Ушам своим тут  не поверил,
Однако, крикнул – «Брось! Не трусь!»

«Сказал – «Сдаюсь!», иди отсюда!»
«А… как же бой?» -- «Окончен бой!»
«С тобой, дракон, шутить не буду,
Иль драться струсил ты со мной?»

«Конечно, струсил, убирайся!
Я спать хочу, мне не мешай!»
«Никак, без гордости остался!
Давай сразимся же, давай!»

Разлёгся перед ним трёхглавый.
Лежачих,  правило – не бьют!
«Я не могу уйти без славы!
Меня… коллеги  не поймут! –

На месте рыцарь потоптался  –
Но… может… всё-таки…?» -- «Не-а! 
А то возьму и в плен я сдамся.
А пленным, корм – наверняка!

Пока я не проголодался,
Ступай!» -- сказал пещерный житель.
Задумчиво с горы спускался
Понурый рыцарь… победитель.

Мораль:

За славою, мой друг, не ходят,
Она сама тебя находит!

----------


## zakko2009

*Мнение профи*



_по Чанг Инг Ю_


Что загнанная лошадь.
До финиша дошла…
Своя по жизни ноша;
Активен, как пчела,
Уставший, как собака,
Едва придёт домой…
Силён, как бык, однако,
Сквозь зубы «Ох!» и «Ой!»

Ветеринар хоть мрачен,
Но высказаться счёл --
«Пред  нами, не иначе.
Представлен был… осёл!»

Морали вы не ждите.
В сказанье ей не быть.
Философ и мыслитель
Не прочь и пошутить!

----------


## zakko2009

*Пятница-развратница*




Боялось новых приключений
Общеизвестное всем место.
Не прятала от всех и Печень,
Предвидя этот день, протеста!

Готов был к пятнице Желудок.
Не забывает Нос чесаться.
Уж знал о том, что вместе будет
Язык с Ногами заплетаться.

Лишь Мозг от радости вздохнул --
«Ну, наконец-то, отдохну!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Журналист и генерал*



Гроза над журналистом нависает,
Хоть было им написано немало,
Проруха на старуху всё ж бывает,
Назвал в статье свиньёю генерала!

Истец доволен, что вину признали,
Уж позабыл про свой хмельной поступок!
Себя назвать виновным было б глупо.
Глядишь, его тогда б оштрафовали!

С последним словом выступил ответчик:
«Останется статья всему виною!
Но генерала, не в статье, а в речи,
Никак нельзя мне называть свиньёю?»

«Нельзя никак! – ему в ответ звучало --
Иначе подсудимых ждёт скамья!»
«Коли свинью назвать мне генералом,
Так подсудимым снова стану я?»

«Не станете, сие неоспоримо!» --
С улыбкою судья ему сказал.
К истцу вдруг обратился подсудимый:
«С победой поздравляю, генерал!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Слон и муравьи*



_по Степанову Ю.Г._


Работал слон, таская брёвна.
Дышалось, как обычно, ровно.
Для нужд трудился каждый день
И городов, и деревень…

Его спросили муравьи:
«На кой ты брёвна всё таскаешь?
Ни дня без них не отдыхаешь!»
«Так кормят, ведь, меня они! –

Ответил слон – за труд мой платят!
Мне каждый день еду дают.
Знать, ценят, уважают труд!»
«Надолго сил твоих не хватит.

Коль собирать иголки сможешь
В лесу сосновом ты для нас,
Кормить тебя мы будем тоже.
Прими решение сейчас!»

«Согласен!» -- им едва ответил,
Трудяга слон уж был в пути.
В лесу сосновом иглы эти
С трудом, но всё же смог найти.

Их собирая, задыхался.
Не удавалось ухватить.
Слон, как ни бился, ни старался,
Не смог «кормильцам» угодить!

«Уважьте, о, лесные братья!
С трудом иголки отыскать.
И ухватить не мог никак я.
Знать, брёвна по судьбе таскать!»

«Что ж – по судьбе, так по судьбе!
Досадно, что упал ты духом!
Уж приготовили тебе
Мы целую в награду муху!»

Мораль:
Накличешь на себя беду,
Ту, где не платят по труду,
Глядишь, пословица отыщет,
Что – "От добра добра не ищут!"

----------


## zakko2009

*Восток – дело тонкое*



_Из казахского фольклора_

_"Восток -- дело тонкое!"_
из к-фильма


-- Так, сколько, о, любовь моя,
Овец у твоего отца?
Про лошадей табун уж знаю я,
Однако, выслушаю до конца!

В преддверьи единения сердец,
У девы собрались в комочек мысли.
-- Здесь всем моим сказаниям конец  --
Овец у моего отца аж триста!

-- Правдива о твоём отце  молва,
Порою, сложно в слухах разобраться,
Но, коль, от дочери его слышны слова,
В моей любви не можешь сомневаться! 
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Счетовод-статистик*



В этой басенке с тобою
Улыбаться будем.
Ведь не скроешь, что порою
Дармовщинку любим!

Мал, но всё же пешехода,
Он догнать успел.
-- Вы пол доллара сегодня
Не теряли, сэр?

-- Кажется, моя  монетка,
Да, я потерял.
Ты её вернёшь мне, детка,
Коль меня догнал?

-- У меня монеты нету,
Но хочу я знать,
Сколько в день таких монеток
Могут потерять.

Посчитав, сумею старшим
Рассказать ребятам, я.
А пока, монета ваша,
Будет тридцать пятая!

----------


## zakko2009

*Лиса и Горностай*



_по Леонардо_

Лиса обедала в лесу.
Сей аппетит мы знаем.
Никто ей не мешает тут.
Увидев горностая,
Блеснула щедростью своей,
(С трудом, поверим всё же ей) --
«Отведай, угощаю!»

«Спасибо!Пообедал я!»
«Ха-ха! Какая скромность!
Известна тайна всем твоя,
И для меня не новость.

Предпочитаешь голодать,
Питаешься лишь раз,
Свою, чтоб шубку не марать!
Чистюля ты!.. Весь сказ!»

Вновь не подвёл плутовку нюх.
Охотников узрев,
Уж мчалась в нору во весь дух,
Обед свой не доев…

И горностай был у норы
Спасительной своей.
В лесу охотники добры –
То сказка для зверей.

Немалый приложили труд,
Догнали горностая.
Бедняге в норку бы нырнуть,
Но снег слегка подтаял.

И вызвала у норки грязь
К холёной шубке жалость.
Решил влезать не торопясь,
Охотникам на радость…

Как хочешь басню понимай.
В одном не сомневаться --
Погиб, но гордо, горностай!
Чтоб… чистым оставаться.

----------


## zakko2009

*Пятка и Носок*



_  по П.Бормору_

Носок вдруг обратился к пятке:
«Ответь мне, пятка, что не так?
Носки меняешь, как перчатки –
Молчу, поскольку, друг, не враг!

Тебя от грязи защищаю,
Коль знаю -- в том моя судьба.
Тому никак не возмущаюсь,
Что часто ты со мной груба.

Едва расстанемся с тобою,
В томленье жду свиданья дня...
Ответь и сжалься надо мною --
За что же топчешь ты меня?»

Презрительно сказала пятка --
«Один ответ: за то, что -– тряпка!»


.

----------


## zakko2009

*Лиса и Дрозд*




_ по П.Бормору_


«Ну, Дро-о-озд! С тобою не умрёшь со скуки!
До слёз меня развеселил!  --
Лиса, поглаживая брюхо,
Хвалила от души Дрозда –
Помимо, что вкусна еда,
И зельем вкусным напоил.
Довольна всем, ни дать, ни взять!
Теперь, попробуй напугать!»

Недолго ждать пришлось хитрюге.
Едва прикрыла сытый рот,
Лисице, за свои услуги,
Дрозд, молча, предоставил... счёт!

----------


## zakko2009

*Два слона*



На мостике, нет, нет, не узком --
Достаточная ширина –-
Однако, кто кого пропустит,
Ведь повстречались два слона?

Один вдруг протрубил «Болванам --
Не уступаю никогда!»
«Здесь, спорить – был ответ – не стану,
Коль уступаю им -- всегда!»

Мораль-пословица не врёт,
Что умный в гору не пойдёт!

----------


## zakko2009

*Демократия*



_                        "Демократия – это способ с помощью которого_
_                         хорошо организованное меньшинство_
_                         управляет неорганизованным большинством"_
                         Василий Розанов (философ)


Отбросить мысли о плохом
И выбрать волка пастухом!

Единогласно! Спора нет!
Чего, казалось, надо!
Смог этим убедить медведь,
С трудом, баранье стадо.

С тех пор лесная братия
Воспела Демократию!

----------


## zakko2009

*Новая метла или закон что дышло*



_
                                     "Новая метла по-новому метёт"_
                                      Пословица

Осла решили наказать.
Его упрямство знали.
Того упрямства не сломать.
Вот выговор и дали.

Жирафу в том не повезло –
Высовывался часто.
Пришлось принять ему с ослом,
Свою напасть от власти.

В лесу настал переворот.
Правительство сменилось.
И в ожиданье, что их ждёт,
Зверьё вдруг затаилось…

Жираф нежданно получил
Медаль за дальновидность.
Сам президент ему вручил.
Такое и не снилось.

Ещё одна медаль ждала
Осла, ему на радость.
За то, что у него  была
Своя принципиальность!

----------


## zakko2009

*Волшебные звуки*






_по французскому фольклору_

— Я к вам по объявлению, мадам.
Служить у вас служанкою готова.
Хозяев понимаю с полуслова.
В том убедитесь по моим делам.

Однако, двух вещей от вас не скрою.
И думаю, что -- не бог весть -- беда;
Еду я не готовлю никогда
И в доме никогда полов не мою!

-- А вы умеете играть на арфе? --
Нежданный задан от мадам вопрос.
В ответ пришлось от удивленья ахнуть.
-- Кабы умела я играть, и что ж?(?)

-- Ищу служанку, чтоб играть умела.
Ведь струны арфы нежности полны.
Под их звучанье очень бы хотела
Еду готовить я и мыть полы!

----------


## zakko2009

*А пуд как был...*



 «Кукушка мне наколдовала,
Что после третьей рюмки, я,
Мгновенно человеком стану!» --
В лесу захрюкала свинья.

Всех любопытство разбирало –
Сама бы им хотела стать?
«Стать человеком не мешало б!»
Лишь успевали наливать.

Довольная сей дармовщинкой,
Ушла свинья в свой хлев родной.
Кукушку не ругали шибко,
Осталась, коль, свинья свиньёй.

Ведь не войдёшь два раза в реку.
Как хочешь басню понимай…
Свинья не станет человеком,
Хоть, сколько ей не наливай!

----------


## zakko2009

*Свободу попугаям!*



Жил-был на свете попугай.
Он в клетке был сидящий.
Когда хозяин покупал,
Сказали – «Говорящий!»

Но год за годом всё молчал.
Не мог он говорить.
Решил хозяин сгоряча,
На волю отпустить.

Открылась дверца для него.
Забился в уголочек.
«Хорошего тебе всего!
Лети, куда ты хочешь!»

И вдруг.… не верилось ушам,
Звучало чётко, ясно --
«Жизнь в клетке больно хороша!
Мне здесь и так прекрасно!»

Всё неминуемому быть.
Не обмануть Природу…
Чтобы умели говорить,
Должны давать свободу!

----------


## zakko2009

*Феномен*



_Не каждому дано сие понять:_

_Советы многие не стал я принимать!_

_Жизнь — вышибает из меня всю дурь!.._

_Но я-то знаю, где её достать!_

----------


## zakko2009

*Не там ищешь*



Себе, в столь тёплый вечер,
В гуляньи отказал,
Ведь, что-то, человечек,
Под фонарём искал.

Не обойти прохожим.
«Что ищешь? Не молчи!
Глядишь, тебе поможем!»
«Я потерял ключи!»

«Терять при ярком свете,
Хватило, ведь, ума!»
«Я потерял не здесь их,
А там, где грязь и тьма!»

«Ты специально ищешь
Не там – себе назло?»
От чудака вдруг слышат —
«Здесь чисто и светло!»

Сие имеет место
И автор не соврал.
Закончим повесть эту...
Ищи, где потерял!

----------


## zakko2009

*Пикантности  контраст* 







Творил  писатель не ленивый
Пикантный образный рассказ.
И доливал не раз чернила,
Коль ждал пера его свой час…

Куда пикантнее  начало –
«Вам кофе чашечку подать?»
В тон атмосферы той звучало –
«Отнюдь…» Чего, казалось, ждать?

Дабы пикантность понимали,
Рассказ контрастом продолжал –
«Железо за стеной ковали…» --
Сие писать не уставал.

И пусть – ковали! Что же дале?(?)
Вновь чистый лист, ни дать, ни взять…
И снова, что уже слыхали –
«Вам кофе чашечку подать?»

«Отнюдь…» -- и далее известно,
Уже знакомое и нам.
Как вдруг (не верилось ушам)
Ковали за стеной железо.

И голос громкий раздавался –
(Знать, с Музой были не вдвоём) –
«Заканчивай работу, Вася!
Железо – завтра докуём!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Млада-Краса*




Впервые отпуск за границей
Млада-краса проводит свой.
Такое ей уже не снится.
Чужое небо день-деньской!

Но, всё чужое, интересно;
Манеры, быт, еда, питьё…
И не во сне, уже известно,
А, видеть-познавать -- живьём!

Игрушки в магазине детском.
«В бассейне Барби» и цена --
Пятнадцать долларов, пять центов.
Но больно хороша она.

Вот «Барби в колледже», не хуже.
У куклы, хоть, цена скромна,
Всего пять долларов, но дюже
Мордашка у неё мила!

Глаза от кукол разбегались…
Глядела на неё одна.
«В разводе Барби» -- называлась.
С ума чуть не свела цена.

Пять тысяч ровно, без… копеек,
(На родине сказали б так)
Но, можно ли глазам ей верить?
Для продавца ответ – пустяк.

В комплект тот входит; домик Джона --
Уж точно продавец не врёт --
Наряды куклы два вагона,
Машина, катер, вертолёт…

Подумала, главой кивая,
Дослушав  о комплекте сказ --
«Хоть и страна для нас чужая,
Но много общего у нас!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Благородный кот*(нажимать на иллюстрации)



Поймал однажды благородный кот,
Кого? Не трудно догадаться --
Конечно, мышку. Съесть бы, только вот,
Решил и здесь собою любоваться!

«Жить хочешь?» Мышь не верила ушам.
Дрожащая от страха телом всем,
Собравшись с духом, волю дав устам,
Закрыв глаза, промолвила вдруг: «С кем?»

«Какая пошлость! Я не ожидал!»
У благородного аж аппетит пропал.

Собой, однако, любовался слишком.
Лишь хвостиком вильнув, умчалась мышка!

----------


## zakko2009

*Не глупый мышонок*



_по Ю.Степанову_

_                              "… потому говорю им притчами,_
_                                что они видя не видят,_ 
_                               и слыша не слышат…"_
                               Евангелие от Матфея


Сова на свете знала всё.
Ничем не удивить.
Услышит новость ли ещё,
Ответит: «Скучно жить!

Об этом знала много лет.
Мне б новое узнать.
А новых новостей всё нет.
От скуки – только спать!»

Вдруг, с новостью, ей повезло –
Такой мышонок есть --
На свете вовсе ничего
Не знает! Спит и ест!

Как можно знаменитым стать
И ничего не знать?!
Дабы мышонка отыскать,
Сове не лень летать.

Хоть опыт был ловить мышей,
Но здесь не до игры.
Пришлось уставшей встретить ей
Мышонка у норы.

Едва узрев глаза совы,
Уж в норку юркнуть смог.
Запахло ложью от молвы,
Коль страх ему помог.

«Что мы едим мышей, ты знал?»
«Не знал! В том не винят!» 
«Зачем же в норку убежал?»
«Не съела, чтоб меня!»

«А знаешь ты, хоть, что-нибудь?»
«Не знаю – ничего!»
Себя готова ущипнуть,
Поди пойми его!

«Ведь ты от страха убежал,
Боясь, что съем тебя!»
«Во-во! Об этом, хоть, не знал,
Но понимал, ведь, я!»

«Когда поймаю --  объяснишь!»
Так не смогла поймать.
Поймала б, разницу, глядишь,
Познала -- «Знать -- Понять»

С тех пор поймает, спросит мышь. 
Ан, всё не то ждёт слух.
И до сих пор нарушит тишь,
Совиное "У-у-ух!"

----------


## zakko2009

*Чарующая богиня*



_Габровские уловки_


При виде статуи индийской,
Застыл и рот свой приоткрыл…
Стоял чудак пред  ней, то близко,
То от неё вдруг отходил.

Чарует «Лунное Светило»
Божественный от Чандры* свет.
Благодарят, что вдохновила --
Художник, скульптор и поэт!

Изрек, всё так же застывая:
«О, как божественна она!
Такая, боле никакая,
Служанка в доме мне нужна!»

То ль скряга, то ли эконом, кто знает,
Не поспеши судить, мой друг.
В головушке всего хватает…
Ведь  у богини той… шесть рук.


*Чандра — в индийской мифологии богиня Луны

----------


## zakko2009

*Мазила*



Пришёл нанаец к эскимосу,
Что по соседству рядом жил.
Глядь – шкура перед самым носом
Медведя белого лежит.

С разинутою грозной пастью.
Прошёл по гостю холодок.
Отвисла челюсть у нанайца.
Но совладать с собою смог.

Задал вопрос, всё здраво взвесив:
«Ты сколько раз в него стрелял?»
«Я помню выстрелы, их – десять!»
«Признайся – сколько раз попал?»

«Ни одного!» -- в ответ угрюмо --
Покоя не даёт прореха!»
«Но от чего-то, ведь, он умер…»
Вздохнул и выдохнул – «От смеха!»

Не обойтись тут без морали:
От смеха мрут, порой, чтоб знали!

----------


## zakko2009

*Мыльный пузырь*




 _По Ю.Степанову_
_
_ _                  "А был такой надменный,_ _                  Заносчивый такой!_ _                  Хвалился, что из пены_ _                  Родился он морской."_ С.Маршак
_
_
_
_ *Пузырь раздулся мыльный.
И вдвое больше стал.
Несёт свой герб фамильный
На новый пьедестал.

Пусть мыльница – для предков.
Лучистому, ему,
Своё оставить деткам.
(Родители поймут)

Цветами всеми радуги
На солнышке блестел.
С необычайной радостью
Летел, летел, летел,

Стыдясь, что был носителем
Родных корней своих.
Хоть мыльные родители,
Но не похож на них!

  Свой срок для жизни маленькой.
Свой рок у пузырей!
Лишь лопнул, стал он капелькой
На крыше у людей.

Понятно и ребёнку,
Здесь не нужны слова,
Что солнце осушило
И превратило в плёнку
Хозяйственного мыла, 

Заметную едва...*

----------


## zakko2009

*Ай да, бабуля*
 

 *В трамвае, парень молодой,
Старушку, что стояла,
Вздыхая над его главой,
Спросил: «Я, до вокзала,
Доеду или сел зазря
На сей случайный транспорт?
Простите за вопрос меня.
Я тороплюсь ужасно!»

«Конечно, нет! – звучал ответ --
Что не доедешь – точно!»
Простыл уж бедолаги след,
Покинул транспорт срочно.

Едва на его место сев,
Закончила беседу --
Промолвила под нос себе:
«А я, сынок, доеду!»

Со мною согласитесь вы,
Что помогает многим  --
Коль не дойдёт до головы,
Попробуй через ноги!*
*
*

приняли на Притчи Ру
https://pritchi.ru/id_10625

----------


## zakko2009

*Чьи проблемы* _
_ __  Стал, как-то, муж подозревать
Проблему у жены.
Слова, что мог порой сказать,
Ей были не слышны.

Всегда о ней заботлив был.
Помочь, дождался дня.
И шёпотом её спросил:
«Ты слышишь ли меня?»

Последовала тишина.
Поближе подошёл.
Глядишь, услышит так она.
Подал вновь голосок.

На заданный вопрос его,
Всё тот же результат.
Не смог придумать ничего,
Как крикнуть громко так:

«О, Боже! Сколько же мне ждать?
Стараюсь, видно, зря.
Когда ответ свой сможешь дать --
Ты слышишь ли меня?»

«С тобой какая-то беда –
Звучал жены ответ --
Уж третий раз твержу я «Да!»
Не знаю, слышишь, нет?!»

Когда хотим мы у других
Их недостатки знать,
Видать, проблема в нас самих…
Лишь, вовремя б понять.

----------


## zakko2009

*Житейская мудрость*



*Златую рыбку дед поймал.
«Что хочешь, старче, пожелай!»
Мозги свои в кулак собрал.
Земной наклёвывался рай.

Слыл мудрым дедом средь людей,
За словом и в карман не лез.
«Хочу, чтоб с пенсии своей
Купил я сразу… «Мерседес»!»

Той рыбки уж простыл и след.
Здесь не солгу, поверьте мне,
Так подарить смог хитрый дед
Себе своё бессмертие!*

----------


## zakko2009

*Басенка*




Вишнёвой косточкой вдруг заяц подавился.
Глядишь, и помер бы он в этой жизни рано.
В мученьях тяжких Господу б молился,
Когда б не басенка о нём, а мелодрама.

А басенка поведает своё --
Так заяц просто выплюнул её.

Мораль сей басенки услышать вправе.
И ловко преподаст себя чертовка --
Ты руководствуйся, дружок мой, смыслом здравым,
Лишь подмигнёт едва эмоция-плутовка!

----------


## zakko2009

*Три козла*




_по Ю.Степанову_


*Тонули в речке два козла,
Хороший и Плохой.
Плохой о помощи взывал --
«Спасите! Оё-ёй!»

Хороший, рядом с ним, молчал,
Барахтаясь в воде.
Собрат на берегу кричал –
«Хороший ты везде!

А, коли ты козёл такой,
Так помоги скорей
Плохому, рядышком с тобой…
Ведь тонет, пожалей!»

Хороший, хоть и сам тонул,
К Плохому поднырнул,
Копыта в помощь протянул…
Вдвоём пошли ко дну…

Козёл, чему-то всё же рад.
«Теперь-то ясно мне,
Что был Хороший наш собрат...
Жаль, что уже на дне!»*

----------


## zakko2009

*По труду*

яяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяя-ВЕРХ-ПОЖАР.jpg

*Спросил приятеля при встрече:
«Почто вдруг хмурое лицо?
Уж, коли похвалиться нечем,
Так поделись, в конце концов!»

«Я, наконец, нашёл работу!
Устраивает всё вполне.
На сутки – график беззаботный.
Зарплата – зависть съест кого-то –
Не снилась даже мне во сне!»

Досаду всё приятель ищет.
«Для сей работы грусти нет!
А кем работаешь, дружище?»
«Пожарник я!  – ему в ответ --

Моей тоске не удивляйся.
Не знаю даже, как сказать…
Когда пожар -- хоть увольняйся!»

И, как тут друга не понять!*

яяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяя-ПОЖАРНИК.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Своя дурь*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ=САПОГ ЭТОТ.jpg
*
На голове сапог висел.
Шёл молча джентльмен.
И полицейский, засвистев,
Остановить сумел.

«Простите, сэр! На голове
Почто у вас сапог?
Негоже подавать пример,
Сие, кто видеть смог!»

«Не преступал никак закон.
Ответ готовый дам --
На голове я с сапогом,
Гуляю по средам!»

Но представитель власти всё ж
В уныние поверг --
«Услышьте правду, а не ложь –
Сегодня, сэр, четверг!»

«И надо ж так… попасть впросак,
Не разобравшись утром!
Ведь, выгляжу я, как дурак,
Коль дни вдруг перепутал!»
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-САПОГ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Каков вопрос…*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-СУДЬЯ.jpg

*«Я не был пьян, я только выпил!»

Судья в ответ: «То – аргумент!
Коль приговора документ
Законспектирован был лихо,
Его меняю я скорей.
Своё есть оправданье хмелю.

И вместо долгих семи дней,
Лишу свободы… на неделю!»*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-СУДЬЯ=НИЗ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Любви все возрасты покорны*

12200147.jpg

*«Любви все возрасты покорны…» -- не секрет.
Нам пел о девственных сердцах поэт.
Выходят замуж за артистов, бизнесменов,
Которым (да простят) не мало лет!

За композиторов и старых режиссёров…
Всё – по любви! Не вправе осуждать.
Любовь приходит к пожилым, бесспорно.
Лишь старый слесарь продолжает... ждать!*

----------


## zakko2009

.





> *Золотая клетка*
> 
> 
> 
> _Да будет всё распознано тобою;
> Что есть правдивое, что — ложное!
> И безобразное — простое
> И прекрасное — сложное…_
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Избранный*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ИЗБРАННЫЙ ВЕРХ.jpg

*-- Растолкуй мне это чудо!
Ты с сединами мудрец.
Избранным средь смертных буду
Я считать себя вконец!
Коль спасением довольны,
Мы о чуде говорим.
Раз упал я с колокольни
И остался невредим.

-- Слово «Чудо» это крайность!
То была, никак, случайность!

-- Что, услышу -- догадался.
С колокольни второй раз,
Я упал и жив остался!
Что ответишь мне сейчас?

Мудреца ответ бесстрастен:
Назовём мы это – счастьем!

В мыслях ручки потирая,
Но не спрячешь блеска глаз.
 -- Что ответишь, уж не знаю,
Но упал и в третий раз!
Выскажи о чуде мненье.
Дабы избранным мне стать!

-- Не иначе, совпаденье,
Мне… привычкою назвать!
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ИЗБРАННЫЙ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*ОТРЕДАКТИРОВАНО ДЛЯ ПЕЧАТИ*
Автор



> *Избранный*
> 
> *-- Растолкуй мне это чудо!
> Ты с сединами мудрец.
> Избранным я зваться буду,
> Успокоившись вконец!
> Коль спасением довольны,
> Мы о чуде говорим.
> Раз упал я с колокольни
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Житие мое*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ЭТО.jpg

*Закончили к вечеру порно-актёры,
И он, и она, ох, нелёгкий свой труд.
Все те, кто хоть раз, был на кастинге оном,
Усталость сию однозначно поймут.

Решил в раздевалке обмолвился словом.
«Быть может, поужинать сходим вдвоём?
Недавно сидел в ресторанчике новом,
Там вкусно готовят, певица поёт…»

Нежданно глаза у неё загорелись.
Но носик повесила здравая мысль.
Едва лишь в родное своё приоделись,
Со вздохом промолвила кратко: «А смысл?»
*
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Скатерть-самобранка*





СКАТЕРТЬ-САМОБРАНКА-ВЕРХ-.JPG

_по фольклору_


*Глазам своим не верил Горыныч спозаранку.
Лишь вышел из пещеры, глядь – скатерть-самобранка.

Уж потирает лапы. К обжорству был горазд.
Вмиг заказал трёхглавый обилье разных яств.

Едва накроет скатерть, как в ней три головы!
И что же в результате с обилием жратвы?

Взяла своё усталость и впал в глубокий сон…
А брюхо раздувалось. Ба-бах! И... лопнул он.

Сия судьба обжоры
Была предрешена. 
Не ешь, дружок, в три горла, 
Ведь, попа-то, одна!*

СКАТЕРТЬ-САМОБРАНКА-400x389.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Длинные уши*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ_ЗАЯЦ-400x352.jpg

*Увидел заяц сочную морковь,
Лежащую у одного куста.
Хоть соблазнительна картина та,
Поднявши уши, приподнял и бровь.

«Наверно, не случайно тут лежит!»
Едва подумал, заяц  услыхал,
Как чей-то голос тихо говорит:
«Скорее б заяц в наш капкан попал!»

И точно!У кустов была засада.
Довольный дальновидностью своей.
Умчался прочь, тем удивив людей,
Не ожидавших данного расклада.

Про дальновидность басенку прочёл,
Не поленись, морали глас послушать:
Уж, коли у тебя большие уши,
Ты, не иначе, заяц, не осёл!
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ЭТА=.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Делиться надо*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ОЗЕРО.jpg
*
Рыбачил, как-то, мужичок,
На озере в лесу.
Принёс с собою рыбачок,
И сыр, и колбасу.
Бутылочку из дома взял
(Кто ж не возьмёт с собой)
Как только он обедать стал,
Услышал за спиной --

«Мужик! Ты будешь кушать мёд?»
Привстал, чтоб поглядеть.
Не верил, что переживёт –
Пред ним стоял медведь.

Подумал: «Ох, перекрещусь!
Ведь чудо -- не бог весть!
Обидится, коль откажусь,
Готов уж будет съесть!

О, Господи! Что за беда!»
Пришлось опять присесть.
Дрожащим голосом -- «Да, да!
Я буду его есть!»

Медведь собрался уходить.
Ответ, знать, вдохновил.
Но голос вновь смог удивить --
«Как будешь – позови!»

Морали сказ не для глухих:
Наперекор судьбе --
Почаще думай о других,
Не только о себе!
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ОЗЕРО.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Заячьи обиды*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВЕРХ-1-400x393.jpg
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ЕЩЁОДИН.jpg

*Обидами душа забита.
Обиды зайца — на лису.
И каждая им не забыта
Досаду, боль они несут.
Немало их у зайца было.
Поди, у всех обиды есть.
Косого время наступило.
Решил поймать лису и… съесть.

На поиск час потратил целый.
Хоть час и напряжённым был
И помогал добиться цели,
Он всё же зайца остудил.

Из муравейника лишь вылез
И отряхнув себя, косой,
(Видать обиды все забылись)
Отправился к себе домой.

Пример преподан был отличный.
И как тут зайца не понять.
На голову, уж коль приспичит,
Нам неприятности искать,
Свой поиск нужно начинать,
Во избежанье новых бед,
Там, где заведомо их нет!
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ТОЛЬКО-ЭТОТ-400x528.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Ворона альпинистка*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ=ВОРОНА.jpeg

Ворона альпинистка на дереве сидела.
Во клюве сыр держала и съесть уже хотела,
Как вдруг, нет, не лиса, пожаловал к ней заяц.
Ему, как и лисе в рот не положишь палец.

Своя хитринка в нём.
О ней мы пропоём.
Но в басне, как ни жаль,
Отсутствует мораль.

«Твой модненький рюкзак,
Ох, вызывает зависть!
Но не пойму никак, 
То ль правда, то ль зазналась?!

Ведь,  слышишь каждый раз
Один и тот же глас.
На все лесные рты
Платочки не набросишь --
Не альпинистка ты!
Рюкзак для понта носишь!
Ждать больше не могу.
К понтам и впрямь ты склонна?»

«Да гонят все пургу!» --
Прокаркала ворона.

Сыр падающий вниз,
Не сменит вкус  морковки.
Увидев, заяц скис.
Завис сыр… на страховке.

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ=ЭТОТ ТОЖЕ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Подруги*

original.jpeg
от автора
А говорят ещё, что нет женской дружбы!


Чтобы выглядеть на пляже
Летом очень хорошо,
Для прозорливой Наташи
Был зимой вопрос решён.

Наперёд глядит без грусти,
Дальновидящая, вдаль.
И свою подружку Люсю
Ей откармливать не жаль!

tetki_1.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Воробей и попугай*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-СРЕДНЯЯ-400x438.jpeg

*О попугае, как-то,
Подумал воробей:
«Красив он, хоть убей,
Не то, что я! Однако,
Своим невзрачным перьям,
Где краски мне достать,
Я знаю, в том уверен,
Дабы красивым стать!»

Едва проплакал дождик,
Он радуги дождался,
И в том  не сомневался --
Она ему поможет!

К той полетел с надеждой,
Кто красками полна.
В мечтах, не станет прежним,
А в красках, как она.

Но радуга спешила,
Всё вдаль куда-то, вдаль...
Хоть не жалел он крылья,
Исчезла, как не жаль.

И бедолагу ветер,
Заставил вниз лететь.
Спустившись, не заметил,
Как залетел вдруг в сеть.

Досадну его долю,
Делил с ним птицелов.
Вмиг отпустил на волю.
Крылатый был таков!

Донёс вдогонку ветер –
«Всего лишь воробей!
Мой попугайчик, где ты?
Лети ко мне скорей!»

Был, кабы, попугаем,
Забыл бы о свободе!

Завистникам в народе,
Мораль напоминаем!*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ=НИЗ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВЕРХ.jpeg

*«Каждый перед совестью, знать, из вас, не чист! --
Обратился к пастве вдруг так евангелист --
Если в храм спешите, значит в том нужда!
Видимо, грешите в чём-то вы всегда!

Плох и безобразен грех, так же, как другой.
Брат Уильям, прав ли я? Согласись со мной --
Все -- в одном повинны -- врать, что воровать!»
Стал моленник Уильям головой кивать.

«Прелюбодеяние, что убийство – грех!
Правда ль, сестра Джулия? Подтверди… для всех!»
От, сестра попала! (Грешница, видать).
«Я не убивала,  так почём мне знать!»
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ПОСЛЕДНЯЯ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Головоломка*

ГОЛОВОЛОМКА-самая-400x653.jpeg

*Кого послал, порой, переживаешь…

Не важно даже, чем был вызван шок!

Придёшь в себя и… голову ломаешь --

Дошёл, куда послал, иль не дошёл?*

huge_0_737.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Бессмертный памятник*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВЕРХ.jpeg

*Творил гений-скульптор ваяний немало.
Но был безызвестным средь знатных творцов.
Скульптуры его разрушали вандалы.
Ох, кабы поймал, растерзать был готов.

Но гений, однако, на то он и гений.
Ушёл весь в себя, стал ночами не спать.
Так плод гениальный не вызвал сомнений,
Коль неповторимое смог он создать! 

Творцов на открытие было немало.
Народ любопытный тянулся ещё.
Восторженно ахнули, тряпка лишь спала.
Вандалам сей памятник был посвящён!*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ=НИЗ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

АФИША МАЛЕНЬКАЯ.jpg
Творческая встреча с московским поэтом-баснописцем членом СП России Владимиром Шебзуховым
Москва Б.Никитская 14/2  28 октября 2018г
КЛУБ ТВОРЧЕСКИХ ЛЮДЕЙ  

С НАДПИСЬЮ.jpeg

Москва Б.Никитская 14/2 Творческая встреча Выступает Владимир Шебзухов 




ПОДПИСАНА.jpeg

----------


## zakko2009

*Лектор*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВЕРХ.jpeg
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯСЕРЕДИНА-263x300.jpg

Болтун на свете проживал,
Забалтывал чертовски.
Не раз в свой адрес он слыхал --
«Короче, Склифосовский!»

Пред всеми выступать привык,
Как знаменитый лектор.
Казалось, был его язык
Длиною в километр…

Чтоб обрезание творить,
Сие дано не многим.
На склоне лет решил служить,
Болтливый, в синагоге.

Своё деяние всегда
Творил по-философски.
Тут не услышишь никогда
«Короче,(?) Склифосовский!»

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-НИЗ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

от автора
случайно нашёл в инете аудио-запись басни

https://yadi.sk/d/YALOaFWm3T5bfX

читает Водяной

Низкий поклон исполнителю от автора
[QUOTE=zakko2009;5429497]*Семейный колорит*



 Сыночек и папа гуляли по парку.
 Не мог обойти, папа, с пивом ларёк.
 Сыночек, однако, просить стал у папы,
 Чтоб на карусель выдать денег он смог.

 Взамен на услугу дал папе согласье,
 Что маме не скажет про пиво в ларьке.
 И каждый доволен был маленьким счастьем,
 И вторил их счастию в парке оркестр!

 Остались безмерно гулянию рады,
 Что, правда, то, правда, сыночек с отцом…
 Зелёного сына и… синего папу,
 Забрала под вечер, мать… с красным лицом.

----------


## zakko2009

*Своя Правда*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ=ВЕРХ.jpeg
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯНИЗ-297x300.jpg

*Чего взять с журналиста?
Вопрос был задан быстро.
И как тут не понять,
Коль сам вопрос уместен:
«Ты сколь имеешь шерсти
С одной овцы, дай знать?»

«А, с чёрной или с белой?» --
Не лез пастух в карман
За словом, молвил смело,
На то он и чабан!

«Ну, с чёрной, предположим!»
«Два килограмма, знай!»
«А с белой?» -- «С белой, тоже!»
(Как хочешь, понимай)

«А, сколько комбикорма
Сжуёт овца одна?»
«Лишь килограмм дашь чёрной,
Довольная она!»

«А, что, проблемы с белой?»
Да нет! Ест килограмм!
Чтоб сытой стать хотела –
Последнее отдам!»

«Ответ был одинаков!
Зачем ты их делил?»
«А, потому, однако,
Что чёрные – мои!»

«Вконец я разобрался!
Чьи, белые, тогда?»
«Мои! Кто б сомневался?»
«Ох! -- вздох – Вот это да-а-а!»

Урок дан журналисту.
Что Правда есть -- своя,
Нельзя не согласиться!
На том закончу я.* 


ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ---291x300.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*За стойкой бара*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ БАР.jpeg

_                                      Месть подаётся в хладном виде
                                      На блюде огненных страстей.
                                      Кому неймётся, да увидит,
                                      Как погорел на том злодей!_
                                      Басня "Месть"

*Мужик бармена попросил:
«Дай пива мне скорей!»
Заказ мгновенно получил.
«С Вас, двадцать семь рублей!»

Рублями бросил, двадцать семь,
Мужик за стойку бара.
Бармен растерян был совсем.
За что такая кара?!

Ан, мелочь с пола всё ж собрал.
Запомнился мужик.
Ко многим выпадам привык,
Но зло запоминал.

И вот знакомый прохиндей
В бар через день явился.
Купюрой в пятьдесят рублей
За пиво расплатился.

Уж сдачей -- двадцать три, летят
Рублями, от бармена.
С надеждой -- поспешит собрать
Сью мелочь непременно!

Надеялся, однако, зря.
Стал жест неповторимым --
Четыре выложил рубля
Ещё, за одно пиво!

Не помешало б помнить нам --
«Мне отмщение, и аз воздам!»*
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯя=НИЗ.jpg*
 Ветхий Завет (Пятая книга Моисеева)

----------


## zakko2009

*Бурёнка*

БУРЁНКА.jpeg

*«Я в живописи разбираюсь!
Не нужен мне экскурсовод!» --
Всегда хвалился не стесняясь,
Знаток на выставках. И вот,
Стоит знаток в недоуменье
Перед картиной на стене.
Что не приснится и во сне,
И впрямь ему на удивленье.

В картине этой, хвост коровы
Держал мужик, весьма худой.
А за рога, на вид здоровый,
Тянул к себе мужик другой.

Ни эти двое удивили
Того, кто рот свой приоткрыл,
А третий, что посередине
Бурёнку жирную доил.

Пришлось спросить экскурсовода --
В чём заключается сюжет,
Название… и чья работа?
Каков ваяния секрет?

Герой-знаток застыл на месте,
Был на картину новый взгляд,
Услышав –  автор неизвестен,
Название же «Адвокат»

Хоть свежим знаниям и рад был,
Подумал и глаза отвёл --
И впрямь  сюжет глаголил Правду!
Сам Пикассо бы не допёр!
*
image (1).jpg
ИЗ ИЗБЫ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Книга Владимир Шебзухов «Басни»
вышла в продажу*
Издательство Sanktum (Германия)

https://www.morebooks.shop/bookprice...u&currency=EUR

БАСНИ-ОРИГИНАЛ.jpg

Книги печатаются в Германии, США, России и распространяются через книжные ассоциации по всему миру.

----------


## zakko2009

*
ССЫЛКА ЭТА*

https://www.morebooks.de/store/gb/bo...-3-659-99921-5



> *Книга Владимир Шебзухов «Басни»
> вышла в продажу*
> Издательство Sanktum (Германия)
> 
> БАСНИ-ОРИГИНАЛ.jpg
> 
> Книги печатаются в Германии, США, России и распространяются через книжные ассоциации по всему миру.

----------


## zakko2009

*Серия выходит под грифом «Бюро пропаганды современных писателей»*
Вышла в печать

https://knigi-market.ru/shebzukhov-v...zniki-kniga-6/

ОБРЕЗ.jpg

 (Анонс книги)

Дети и Взрослые, Добро и Зло, Любовь и Безумие, Правда и Кривда, Жизнь и Смерть... В самобытных стихах Владимира Шебзухова, изобилующих крутыми и неожиданными поворотами, раскрываются обычные ситуации под новым углом зрения. Каждое произведение напоминает басню, в финале которой чётко выводится главная мысль. Книга полна жизненной философии, подталкивает к размышлениям и местами вызывает грусть, но не лишена толики иронии, которая заставит улыбнуться. Что делать, если у Вас конфликт с полицейским? Как узнать, в чём секрет соседского счастья? Есть ли способ достичь гармонии в отношениях между родителями и детьми? Что такое истинная Любовь, и как её отличить от Безумия? Хотите найти ответы? Читайте, и обязательно найдёте!

----------


## zakko2009

*Своё дело*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВЕРХ.jpg
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВНИЗ.jpg

*Млада краса с фигурой статной,
На лавочку сумев присесть,
Эклер, уже по счёту пятый,
Вот-вот была готова съесть.

Вдруг со скамейки, что напротив,
Ей в назиданье речь слышна,
Фигуру, мол, свою испортит,
Коль, столь эклеров ест она.

Глас удивил таким ответом:
«Был у меня любимый дед.
Он дожил на планете этой
До ста пяти преклонных лет!»

«Вот это да! Уже ль возможно? --
В сомнении был голос смел --
Он тоже в день  по пять пирожных,
Как вы, «на сей планете» ел?

Сарказм в вопросе уловила.
«Нет, нет! – девицы был ответ,
Которым снова удивила --
Не лез не в своё дело дед!»

Морали этой басни-притчи,
Быть может, таковой и нет,
Ещё один, не будет лишним,
Знать долголетия секрет!
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ЭТТА.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Свадебный подарок*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-СВАДЕБНЫЙ ПОДАРОК-.jpeg

*За молодых, дед старый очень,
На свадьбе свой бокал поднял.
Глас новоиспечённой тёщи
На ушко дочери вещал:

«Ох, как же он сейчас затянет!
Сидел бы старый и молчал!
Перебивать никто не станет.
До свадьбы дожил всё ж, кто б знал!»

Держась за стул, дед приподнялся.
Откашлявшись, промолвил он,
Хоть голос тихим оставался:
«Младым дарю я – миллион!»

На голове  поднялся волос
У тёщи, кто бы ожидал.
Стал втрое громче её голос:
«Ох, как сказал!!! Ох, как сказал!!!»

Меняется в житейском мире,
От обстоятельств новых, глас.
Но в вышесказанной сатире,
Никак -- нет нового для нас!
*

----------


## zakko2009

> *Лев и шакалы*



*ОТРЕДАКТИРОВАНО ДЛЯ ПЕЧАТИ* (автор)

----------


## zakko2009

*
Лев и шакалы*
_Владимир Шебзухов_

ЛЕВ И ШАКАЛЫ.jpeg

_"Тот, кто с нами борется, укрепляет наши нервы, 
оттачивает наши навыки и способности. 
Наш враг — наш союзник."_
Эдмунд Бёрк



_Пройдя свой путь до половины,
Забудь, что было позади…
А коль плюют, порою, в спину,
Знать: ты шагаешь… впереди!_


 У логова больного льва
 Шакалов собралась братва.
 Едва увидев, царь зверей,
 Забыв недуг, предстал пред ней.

 Пора напомнить бы ему
 Тем, кто забыл, вдруг осмелев,
 Что перед ними наяву
 Не падаль, а могучий лев!..


 Не стоит презирать врагов,
 Ведь Судный день для всех настанет!
 Пусть для морали нет стихов,
 Но вот под взглядами врагов
 Спина и впрямь прямее станет!

----------


## zakko2009

*Театральный тост*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВВЕРХ.jpeg
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ПРОБУЙ-450x600.jpg

Раз, как-то, камердинер
Предстал перед царицей.
Приказ который принял,
В кошмарном сне не снится.

Чтоб был на её ложе
Сегодня (Боже мой!
Представить невозможно)
Сам Генрих, что – второй!

В головушке, знать, ветер.
Иначе, как понять?!
Уж не одно столетье
В гробу ему лежать.

В свободе мысль о блуде.
(Цариц поймёте вы)
«Коль Генриха не будет,
Лишишься головы!»

Играл в театре трагик,
По имени Альфред.
Помог он бедолаге
(Уж, коль спасенья нет)

За небольшую сумму
Стал Генрихом вторым.
Как? Уточнять не будем!
Известно лишь одним.

Довольная царица
Приказы отдаёт.
На ложе – с Чёрным Принцем!
А дале – Дон Кихот!

Готов уж разориться.
Лишь обошла б беда.
Вдруг молвила царица:
«Альфреда мне сюда!

В театре, я слыхала,
Есть молодой артист.
Таких артистов мало,
Играет, кто на «Бис»!

С досадою надулся,
Отдав последний цент.
Но трагик улыбнулся.
«Я с детства -- импотент!»

Без всякого смущения,
Альфред сумел сказать...

За перевоплощение,
Как тост тут не поднять!

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-МАЛАЯ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

СВОЯ ДУРЬ.jpg
СВОЯ ДУРЬ=НИЗ-2.jpg



> *Своя дурь*
> *
> На голове сапог висел.
> Шёл молча джентльмен.
> И полицейский, засвистев,
> Остановить сумел.
> 
> «Простите, сэр! На голове
> Почто у вас сапог?
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

ИЗ ИЗБЫ.png
НАЗЛО-НИЗ-МАЛ.jpg

с концерта







> *Назло соседу*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Имеет место — редко быть,_
> _ Соседей, кто начнёт хвалить…_
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

аудио запись
нашёл в интернете
спасибо исполнителю
от автора

https://yadi.sk/d/YALOaFWm3T5bfX





> *Семейный колорит*
> 
> 
> 
>  Сыночек и папа гуляли по парку.
>  Не мог обойти, папа, с пивом ларёк.
>  Сыночек, однако, просить стал у папы,
>  Чтоб на карусель выдать денег он смог.
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Червяк и Воробей*



*На древо лишь едва взобрался,
Упав с него, пришлось признать:
«Рождённый ползать -- им остался!
Дано не нам, червям, летать!»

Воробушек с ним рядом прыгал.
Проросших зёрен добывал.
«А я забыл -– ответил мигом --
Когда последний раз летал»

Как говорят, Господь лишь знает,
Кому на свете тяжелей...

Рождённому летать, бывает,
Дано лишь ползать по земле!
*

----------


## zakko2009

> *Своё дело*
> 
> Вложение 92951
> Вложение 92952
> 
> *Млада краса с фигурой статной,
> На лавочку сумев присесть,
> Эклер, уже по счёту пятый,
> Вот-вот была готова съесть.
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Совет психолога*



*
Психолога частного вызвал клиент.
Знать, были проблемы, коль нужен "рецепт".
Проблема одна – острых нет ощущений!
Готов всё отдать ради новых мгновений!
Нырял с аквалангом, летал с парашютом,
Пожалуй, готов даже в космос слетать.
Платить – не вопрос, за блаженны минуты.
Какой же совет сможет гость ему дать?

Мгновенно психолог смог мысль донести.
-- Любовницу надо бы Вам завести!
-- О, Боже! Куда их девать? Их, аж пять!
-- Решитесь об этом… жене рассказать!
*

----------


## zakko2009

> *Несбыточная мечта или Замкнутый круг*
> 
> 
> 
> _«…— Хочу забыть, что мне совестно, — признался пьяница и повесил голову._
> _ — Отчего же тебе совестно? — спросил Маленький принц…_
> _ — Совестно пить!…»_
>  Антуан Экзюпери»Маленький Принц»
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

> *Печник-трудяга*
> 
> 
> 
> «КАК ТУТ И БЫЛ!» — 
> 
>  Так говорил
>  Кирпичикам печник устало…
>  А поутру, лишь солнце встало
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Частный предприниматель*



*
-- Всё, всё скорее позабудьте,
Чему учили в институте!
-- Я в институте не учился.
Своим умом всего добился.

Тогда принять не можем мы.
Другого на приём подыщем.
Работники нам – только с высшим
Образованием нужны!
*

----------


## zakko2009

Читает автор







> *
> Лев и шакалы*
> _Владимир Шебзухов_
> 
> _"Тот, кто с нами борется, укрепляет наши нервы, 
> оттачивает наши навыки и способности. 
> Наш враг — наш союзник."_
> Эдмунд Бёрк
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

> *Обезьяны и бананы*
> 
> 
> 
> То был не сказочный обман —
> К банану прилипал банан.
> Такой обильный урожай
> Привлёк ватагу обезьян… 
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

> *Зевс и черепаха*
> 
> 
> _
> по Эзопу_
> 
> На свадьбу Зевса не пришла
> ЧуднАя черепаха
> И в наказанье приняла
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Недогадливый*



*
Ты почему не купил мне сегодня;
Сцинковой ящерицы длинный хвост
И вентилятора лопасть пригодную,
Так же черешню? Ответь на вопрос!

Тут и замешкался, робость с ответом,
А в голове вдруг нежданный бедлам.
- Милая, ты не просила об этом!
- Мог бы, как муж, догадаться и сам!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Отражение Жадности*



_по Эзопу_


_Шла собака через речку
Осторожно по дощечке.
Удовольствие в том было
И беспечность в том видна,
Мясо где-то раздобыла, 
Что в зубах несла она.

Не признала  отраженья,
Вырвалось из пасти «Гав!»,
Бросилась без сожаленья,
К мясу сжатому в зубах.

Шла она одна, казалось,
Рядышком с ней Жадность шла.
Почему ни с чем осталась,
Так она не поняла!_

----------


## zakko2009

*Паразиты*



_-- Как врач врачу, мне не соврёшь,
Секреты тайн раскрыты, 
В каких же органах найдёшь
Всех больше паразитов?

-- Коллега, друг мой дорогой,
Учились не напрасно мы
И в практике не виден сбой,
Конечно… в государственных!
_

----------

Elena_privat (05.08.2019)

----------


## zakko2009

> [CENTER]*Голубая кровь*


*ОТРЕДАКТИРОВАНО ДЛЯ ПЕЧАТИ*

*Голубая кровь*



_ «Быт, с давних пор,
Князей, дворян, мне мил!
Чтоб как-то скрасить
холостяцкий кров,
Престарое я канапе купил,
В его клопах –
дворянской знати кровь!»

Тот, кто «из грязи в князи»,
не поймёт никак;
Напоминает то, что был иным,
Что в радости –
лопочет о покойниках,
А в горестях –
вновь тянется к живым!

_

.

----------


## zakko2009

*Ревнивец*




_Пожалуй, удивляться тут не будут,
По жизни, с мужем делит, кто постель –

К компьютеру ревнует он супругу,
Зато ни разу к электроплите!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Памятник при жизни*



_Что вытворяет критика,
При жизни лишь годится.
Здесь не нужна статистика,
На памятник -- уж птица!_

_-- О, вы такая Знаменитость!!!
Не даст солгать мне вся страна.
Ведь до сих пор не изменилась
Молва и слава, что одна!

Поставили б, пусть маленький,
При Вашей жизни памятник.
На радость близким и стране.
Заслуживаете вполне!

-- Не раз глаголют мне о том.
Вас, как и всех, пойму.
Всё лучше так, чем вдруг – «Почто,
Тот памятник – ему???»
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Розовые очки*






_Король всю жизнь был в розовых очках.
Да, да… очки такие с детства прописали.
Завидуя ему, все знали,
В таких очках быть должен лишь монарх!

Не всем дано прожить на этом свете,
Мир, в розовом всегда , чтоб видеть цвете.

Проказник-шут был рядом с королём,
Но сказ, скорее, будет не о нём.
Лишь от проказы  клоуна-шута
Откроется для многих правда та.

Была бессонница у властелина, как-то.
Позвал шута, на лютне поиграть.
Уютом  не заменит лютню арфа.
Под звуки нежные король стал сладко спать.

Ни пеньем птиц, ни колокольным звоном
С утра разбужен властелин, но, вот,
Был  шум и гам под короля балконом.
«Да здравствует король!» -- кричал народ.

Никак не мог очки найти бедняга.
Свои проблемы есть у королей.
Шута проказа новая, однако.
К народу выйти поспешил скорей.

Непредсказуема, нежданна встреча эта.
Впервые без очков король предстал.
Сам в изумленьи от измены цвета.
«Народ-то, голый!» -- с грустью прошептал.

Снимались чаще б розовы очки,
Глядишь, и неприятности редки!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Указ короля Непала*



_
Стать жителем Непала мало.
Чтоб убедительнее стало,
Издал указ король Непала. 

Чтоб гражданином смог назваться,
Он должен быть зачат непалкой
И строго-настрого непальцем!
(Коль времени на то нам жалко.
Указ оповещаем вкратце.)

Но сам король был мудрым старцем.
_

----------


## zakko2009

* Красноречивый ловелас* 



_
Ухаживал аж сразу за двумя.
Сударыни об этом обе знали.
И верность ухажёра испытали.
А, как? Услышь, читатель, от меня.

Вопрос заведомо был не простой
Наедине, интимно с госпожой.

Не только при дворе, но и народу
Известна, красотой уму под стать.
-- Мы обе вдруг, когда б упали в воду,
Кого б, вы, сударь, бросились спасать?

-- Красу и ум Бог дал вам не напрасно.
Простите за правдивый мой ответ.
И плаваете вы, сомнений нет,
Уверен я – божественно прекрасно! –

Сумел сказать… Сударыня уж млеет –
Знать, мне спасать – кто плавать не умеет!
_

----------


## zakko2009

* Есть захочешь* 




_
Собака в аэропорту
Наркотики искала.
Найдёт, глядишь, дадут еду.
Но, как и прежде, мало.

На службе, чай, не первый год.
В работе безупречна.
Собака-дока, только вот,
Недоедала вечно…

Обнюхав небольшой багаж,
Нашла, что было надо.
И пассажира (в первый раз)
Вдруг одарила взглядом.

Глазами встретились глаза
(С находкой не спешила).
И взгляд доходчиво сказал --
«Проблема разрешима!»

Нагнувшись к хладному носу,
Промолвил: «Не вопрос!»
Достал мгновенно колбасу,
(О чём мечтал наш пёс)

Что голь на выдумки хитра,
С тобой, читатель, знаем.
И мысли разные, когда,
Порой... недоедаем!
_

----------

Elena_privat (05.08.2019)

----------


## zakko2009

*Друзья до гроба*



_"...Друг всегда уступить готов..."_
                Из песни
* 
Остановил священника, раз, после мессы, Боб.
Стал задавать вопросы, послушать – видит бог,
Один глупей другого, священник в думу впал.
Чего же ждёт такого, тот, кто к нему пристал?!

Что хочет прихожанин? – всё ж у него спросил.
Ответом удивляя, глаза вниз опустил.

-- Мне стыдно в том признаться.
Прости мой грех -- изрек --
С тобой просил связаться
Друг преданный мой, Джек.

Едва закончишь службу,
Чтоб не спешил домой.
Отвлечь тебя мне нужно…
Мой друг – с твоей женой.

-- О, Боже! Я-то думал!
Прощаю грех, сын мой!
Не надо больше шума,
Сам поспеши домой! --

И на лице улыбка
Невольно замерла --
Жена, любима шибко,
Уж год, как померла!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Козёл и волк*




* Забрёл в деревню сытый волк.
Чего забрёл – не знает.
Деревню посетить он мог,
Голодным, коль бывает.

Случиться надо же тому,
С козлом столкнутся вдруг.
Ту встречу оба не поймут.
Но у козла испуг.

«Ой, отпусти! Не ешь меня!» --
Поникшей головой.
В ответ, как гром средь бела дня –
«Ступай козёл, домой!»

Обратный путь обоих ждал.
Козёл – домой, волк – в лес.
Последний, недопонимал.
Уж больно сытый весь...

Проходят дни, голодный волк
В деревню уж подался.
Что есть в такой охоте толк,
В том волк не сомневался!

Козла на крыше углядел.
Как смог туда забраться?!
Ан, сверху крикнуть он сумел:
«Пришёл сюда нажраться?..»

А дальше – слов не передать!
Одни лишь оскорбленья.
Никак не мог волк ожидать.
Набрался всё ж терпенья.

Забытой вспомнив глас молвы,
Уж в том не сомневаясь,
Своё добавил мнение --

«В высоком положении,
Всегда меняются козлы,
Козлами оставаясь!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

* Каприз*


* 
Капризна дама в ресторане
Зовёт работника к столу.
То право отнимать не станем.
Зовём, порою, громко вслух.

Официант предстать сумел,
(Не слышать оное бы рад был)
Просила -- кондиционер
Установить в режиме «Слабо»

«Сию минуту!» – отвечает.
Однако, через пять минут
Всё тем же криком призывает.
Официант уж тут как тут.

«Режим пусть интенсивный будет!»
«Сию минутку!» – молвил глас.
Подать не успевает блюдо,
Как слышит даму тот же час --

«Ох, как же холодно! Уменьши
Режим! Я чаевые дам!»
Как говорят -- дитя утешим --
«Сию минуточку, мадам!»

Призвал трудягу наблюдавший.
-- Не действует на нервы вам?
Наверняка уже уставший,
Коль подчиняетесь словам!

Отнюдь! -- ответ тянуть не станем.
Занудам многим для примера --
Всё дело в том, что в ресторане,
Нет вовсе... кондиционера!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Сказка ложь...*



*
 «Направо поедешь – коня потеряешь!
А прямо поедешь – лишишься главы!
Налево свернёшь – идиотом ты станешь!»
В раздумье герой от дорог таковых.

И всё ж Илья Муромец сделал свой выбор.
Налево… налево мужик захотел.
Ведь многие так поступить бы смогли бы,
Коль каждый ту силу и меч свой имел.

Подъехал к избушке, на курьих, что, ножках.
Кто в ней обитает, ему ли не знать.
-- Открой свою дверь поскорей, Бабка Ёжка!
Мне нужно лишь ночь у тебя переспать!

-- Сынок, ты же знаешь, что двести годочков
Живу в своей маленькой комнате я.
Ночуй, что побольше и спи с моей дочкой.
Иль хочешь в конюшне? Туда и коня!

«Ого, коли – двести -- подумал Илюшка --
Так значит дочурке, все сто пятьдесят!
Видать, не судьба переспать с ней в избушке.
В конюшне доспехи мои повисят»

Отряхивался поутру от навоза.
(И впрямь, все в конюшне углы нечисты)
Лишь вышел во двор, и стояла, о, боже,
Девица пред ним неземной красоты!

-- Красавица, кто ты? -- Я дочь Бабы Ёжки.
А ты кто такой? – и ответа уж ждёт.
В себя приходить стал Илья понемножку.
Кто я? – призадумался – я – идиот!
*

----------


## zakko2009

ОТРЕДАКТИРОВАНО




> *Сказка ложь...*
> 
> 
> 
> *
>  «Направо поедешь – коня потеряешь!
> А прямо поедешь – лишишься главы!
> Налево свернёшь – идиотом ты станешь!»
> В раздумье герой от дорог таковых.
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Жена ковбоя
*




* 
А, правда ль, или разговоры,
Что с мужем, без единой ссоры,
Прожить сумела сорок лет?

Жены ковбоя был ответ:

Мой муж был настоящим мачо!
Едва мы обвенчались с ним,
Повёз меня к себе на ранчо.
Тот случай был неповторим.

Повозка наша развернулась.
«Вперёд!» – был слышен мужа глас.
Из лошадей одна споткнулась.
Ковбой спокойно молвил: «Раз!»

Ждать приключений, не иначе.
Споткнулась та же лошадь вновь.
А мачо, в Африке он – мачо!
Промолвил «Два!», нахмурив бровь.

Вот в третий раз она споткнулась.
Казалось, свет ему не мил.
От слова «Три!» вдруг щёки вздулись.
И лошадь эту… пристрелил.

Скандал во гневе подняла.
Не удивлю, конечно, вас;
Вмиг успокоится смогла,
Едва услышала я – «Раз!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Туризм по-божески*



*Заслужено в Раю он оказался.
Блаженству оному герой безмерно рад.
Едва желал – имел, кто б сомневался.
Так пожелал -- сравнить-увидеть ад.

Исполнилось желание мгновенно.
Чего увидел, сам не ожидал.
Всё так же чувствуя себя блаженно,
Набравшись духу, громко вдруг сказал:

«О, Боже мой! Я разницы не вижу!
А посему, оставь меня в аду!»
Мораль сей басни прочитаем ниже.
Ну, а пока – накликал сам беду.

Лишь произнёс, в котле горел уже…
Туризм не надо путать с ПМЖ!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Дело закрыто*
из цикла_ «По самым коротким в мире рассказам»_



_По Тому Форду_

* 
«Ну, вот и попался! Не зря «на старуху --
Глаголют порою – бывает проруха!»

Едва лишь подумал, услышал вопрос:
«С чего так довольны?» Пыхтел трубкой Холмс.
И, как бы прочёл мигом Ватсона думы.
Однако, довольный, промолвил угрюмо:

«Сие преступление вам не раскрыть!
Сочувствую, Холмс, здесь улик не добыть!»

«Сочувствие ваше, отнюдь, неуместно!
Кто миссис Ворсингтон убил, мне известно!»

«О, Холмс! Быть не может! Свидетелей нет!»
Был Шерлока Холмса спокойный ответ –

«Знать ясность – обоим, уж, коли друзья,
Мы дело закроем… убил её – я!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Ужасный ужас*


* 
Сидели на лавке старушки втроём.
Всё время болтали, о чём-то своём.
Согласны подружки, ведь, здесь не соврёшь –
Ужасна сегодняшняя молодёжь!

Ужасно, и "то" в ней, ужасно, и "сё"…
Едва лишь замолкнут, добавят ещё…
Других не суди! – может. вспомнился грех,
Закончить решила, старее средь всех.

-- Хоть, мы молодёжь и ругаем давно,
Средь ужасов многих, ужасно -- одно;

Ужасно, о, боже, здесь, как ни скажи,
Что к той молодёжи… не принадлежим!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Внешний вид* 
из цикла «По самым коротким в мире рассказам»





_по Карни Лаугрену_

* 
-- Не лопни от смеха -- какой-то студент,
В дешёвеньких шортах, в футболке в заплатах,
(Едва лишь сдержалась, послать его матом)
Наверное выпил "палёный" абсент…

Так вот; предложил он -- чего с него взять,
С придурка такого -- мне с ним переспать!

-- Таких недоумков встречала и я.
Забудь этот случай, подружка моя.
Не стоит  держать на придурков обиду.
Людей они судят… по внешнему виду.
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Я так вижу*




*Был знаменит и уважаем.
(Куда Пикассо до него).
Казалось, всё в Искусстве знаем
И... в тоже время... ничего!

В очередной его картине,
И постмодерн, и авангард…
Сюрреализм – посередине,
Что свой в народе "тарабар"!

Однако, жил творец в достатке.
У каждого на мир свой взор.
Пришёл домой ваятель, как-то,
А в доме оказался вор.

«Ты кто такой?» -- хозяин молвил.
Воришка вмиг сообразил --
В окошко прыг… Но лик запомнил
И на листке изобразил.

В полицию принёс листочек.
Арестовали всех подряд;
Семь человек, похожих очень
И… фортепьянный звукоряд…

Двух лошадей арестовали,
Четыре баночки сардин…
Воришку в штопоре признали.
Он на листочке был один...

Художников стих не обидел --
Ваял и автор, как сам видел!
*

----------


## zakko2009

> *Работодатель*
> 
> Едва художник
> колледж свой окончил,
> Как стал
> работодателей искать…
> Тут и кончается вся басня строчкой — 
> 
> Пока искал, забыл, как рисовать! 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Министр Культуры*



_               "Не важно из какого «слеплен теста»,
               Так человек взлетает высоко…
               Достигнуть цель, бесспорно, нелегко,
               Но не своё не занимать бы место!"_
               Басня «Завистливый жук»


*Международный был конгресс.
Участие в нём принимали,
Известны что, когда-то, стали,
Придав Культуре Мира -- вес!

Стоял пред служащим Пикассо.
Он приглашение забыл.
Представился и робким гласом,
Чтоб пропустил его, просил.

Услышал вмиг ответ нежданный:
«Что -- позабыли, не взыщу!
Докажете, что вы – тот самый,
Конечно же, вас пропущу!»

Была проблема разрешима.
«Ну, может, так поверишь мне…»
Голубку, что известна Миру,
Нарисовал он на стекле.

Перед открытыми дверями
Стоит художник в тот же миг.
Короткий служащего крик
Звучал – «Пикассо перед вами!»

И к службе снова приступил
Наш добросовестный трудяга.
Очередной стоял бедняга,
Что приглашенье позабыл.

Представился, однако, смело –
Министр Культуры сей страны.
С Пикассо инцидент поведан,
Мол, доказательства нужны.

И служащий ушам не верит.
«А, кто такой Пикассо, тот?»
Открыл перед министром двери…
И крик -- «Министр Культуры… вот!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Творческая экономия*




*Картину сына, Ренуару,
Принёс богатый человек.
«Трудился, думаю, недаром –
Лишь показав, богач изрек –

Художником стать хочет очень.
Вас почитает, между прочим!»

В ответ: «Что я сказать могу?
Есть тяга к творчеству, видать!
Пожалуй, вашему сынку,
Так, литератором бы стать!»

«А, литератор здесь причём?(?)
Художником быть предпочёл!
Благослови на путь, трудягу!»

«Благословение одно;
Дешевле портить там бумагу,
Чем – дорогое полотно!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

Делюсь со своим читателем



*
Владимир Шебзухов 
Медаль «И.А.Бунин»
За верность 
отечественной литературе
Москва 2019 декабрь
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Наследство*



*Единственному сыну
Сказал больной богач:
«Тебе, не половину,
А всё отдам, не плач!

Наследник ты достойный.
В тебе --  всё от отца…»
Стал ждать, едва промолвил,
Он, своего конца.

Достойные примеры
Сынку преподавал.
На сход акционеров,
Вот, как-то, сын попал.

Увидел там красотку.
Знакомство предложил.
Свою визитку ловко
Ей в сумочку вложил.

Поведал о наследстве,
Жениться, мол, пора.
А стала бы невестой,
Ох, как бы был он рад!

В финансовых программах
Нам женщин не догнать.
Сынку сумела дама,
Так… мачехою стать.
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Женское по-английски*



_Слуге сказала леди: Вилли!
С утра наказ был мною дан,
Чтобы больницу посетили,
Ведь лучшая подруга там.
Узнать о здравии её,
Устраивает ли бытиё…

В ответ, услужливо: Мадам!
Я, из больница, сразу – к вам!

Со взором (сверху вниз) холодным:
Спасибо, Вилли! Вы свободны!
_

----------


## zakko2009

* Как бы не проехать* 



_С ней ехать, ох, не просто! Вот старая чертовка!
На каждой остановке всех мучила вопросом.

«Какая остановка?» - спросила вновь она.
Водитель крикнул громко: «Какая вам нужна?»

«Прости, сынок, забыла!» Вот головная боль.
Всё на маршруте было. Ан, обслужить изволь.

Теперь, на каждой – «Эта?» От бабушки – «Нет, нет!»
С надеждой ждал ответа. Такой же был ответ.

«Прости меня, сыночек, но, вспомнила вдруг я.
Всем благодарна очень - Конечная, моя!»

Сознание сужается, когда напряжены…
Кто в жизни расслабляется - все действия верны!
_

----------


## zakko2009

> *Погонщик и осёл*
> 
> 
> 
> Погонщик получил заказ:
> Груз — изваянье бога —
> Доставить, выполнив наказ,
> Срок соблюдая строго!
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

* Оптимизм не стареет* 





_ Мы живём с моею Танькой
На десятом этаже.
Моет окна Танька, глянь-ка…
Стала умною уже.

Дабы перестраховаться,
Уж кладёт, (то не обман,
Можете не сомневаться)
От квартиры ключ... в карман.
_

----------


## zakko2009

* Кризис* 

читает актриса театра и кино Анжелика Огиря





_ Бежала по лесу мартышка.
«Собратья рОдные, нам – крышка!
Вот-вот настанет кризис, кризис!
О, как я кризис ненавижу!»

Лиса услышав – «Что мне крисиз?
Я в бурой шубке, видишь?» -- «Вижу!»
«Как в ней была так в ней останусь!
Такой и рыжему достанусь.

А, рыжий лис не станет сам,
Бродить без шкуры по лесам!»
И волк, услышав глас мартышки --
«Проблему раздуваешь слишком!

Оглохнешь от тебя совсем!
Как ел я мясо, так и ем!
Чего от кризиса мне ждать?!
И завтра мясо буду жрать!»

«И впрямь – задумался глашатай –
Останется лиса мохнатой,
И сытым волк день ото дня….
А что же «кризис» для меня?

Не страшен кризис тот и мне.
Устроит он меня вполне!
Как с голой задницей была,
Так с ней останусь!.. Все дела!»
_
от автора

----------


## zakko2009

* Волшебные звуки* 
читает актриса театра и кино Анжелика Огиря








_по французскому фольклору_


_ -- Я к вам по объявлению, мадам.
Служить у вас служанкою готова.
Хозяев понимаю с полуслова.
В том убедитесь по моим делам.

Однако, двух вещей от вас не скрою.
И думаю, что -- не бог весть -- беда;
Еду я не готовлю никогда
И в доме никогда полов не мою!

-- А вы умеете играть на арфе? --
Нежданный задан от мадам вопрос.
В ответ пришлось от удивленья ахнуть.
-- Кабы умела я играть, и что ж?(?)

-- Ищу служанку, чтоб играть умела.
Ведь струны арфы нежности полны.
Под их звучанье очень бы хотела
Еду готовить я и мыть полы!
_

----------


## zakko2009

> *Каков вопрос…*
> 
> *«Я не был пьян, я только выпил!»
> 
> Судья в ответ: «То – аргумент!
> Коль приговора документ
> Законспектирован был лихо,
> Его меняю я скорей.
> Своё есть оправданье хмелю.
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Чаевые*
_Владимир Шебзухов_

Читает худ.рук "Московского Театра Фокусов" Андрей Огиря







*Таксист везёт миллионера.
Уж чует запах чаевых.
(Мы сами, в той, иной ли мере,
Подчас, в желаниях земных)

По счётчику лишь расплатившись,
Миллионер услышать смог --
«Мне дал вчера сто евро лишних,
Никто иной, как ваш сынок!»

Но оказался ложным запах,
Не столь нова, коль, новость та.
«Так, у него богатый папа…
Я же, по жизни, сирота!»


Богатой (в добрый час) семейке,
Не нужен вовсе шум и гам.
Кто сам работал за копейку,
Тот знает цену всем деньгам!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Два волка*

 Читает худ.рук "Московского Театра Фокусов" Андрей Огиря

----------


## zakko2009

читает актриса театра и кино Анжелика Огиря





читает автор







> *Своё дело*
> 
> Вложение 92951
> Вложение 92952
> 
> *Млада краса с фигурой статной,
> На лавочку сумев присесть,
> Эклер, уже по счёту пятый,
> Вот-вот была готова съесть.
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Медведь-христианин*


*
Профессор по лесу гулял.
Биолог атеистом был.
Он эволюцию хвалил,
О Чудо-Мире размышлял…

Вдруг мыслей движущий поток,
Прервало громкое рычанье.
Едва лишь обернуться смог,
Бежать надумал, не случайно.

Медведь рычал,  вослед за ним
Уж мчит, добычу предвкушая.
Нет! Не спастись! Главою сник.
«Что делать, Боже, я не знаю!»

И чудо тут произошло.
Как в сказке, зверь внезапно замер.
Лес замолчал, свет снизошёл
И глас, не верилось ушами:

«Всю жизнь меня ты отвергал.
Промолвил, всё-таки, вдруг "Боже"!
Просить о помощи ты стал,
Так  станешь верующим, может?»

«Назвав себя христианином,
Всё, лицемерить буду я.
Друг друга, чтоб понять смогли мы,
Тем убедить сумей меня:

В тебя поверю без опаски,
Когда смогу я посмотреть,
Как истинно по-христиански,
Со мной поступит сам медведь!»

Лишь произнёс, медведь ожил
И лапы перед ним сложил.
Главу медвежью опустил,
Нарушив тишь, заговорил:

«О, Господи! Тебя хвалю!
Мои молитвы услыхал.
За пищу я благодарю,
Что милостиво мне послал!»

Профессор вмиг навек почил…
Чего хотел, то получил!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Котёнок-приставала*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_По Сергею Михалкову_
*
Котёнок приставал ко многим:
«У аиста, известно всем,
Есть длинный клюв, длины и ноги.
Мои же крохотны совсем!»

К большому старому коту
Он тоже начал приставать.
Про птицу и проблему ту,
Ему решил повествовать.

«Отстань! - мурлыкнул старый кот –
Не приставай! Закрой свой рот!»

«А почему у зайца хвост –
Котёнок громко вопрошал –
Малюсенький и очень прост?
Мне прыгать, мой - всегда мешал!

«Так, ты замолкнешь или нет?» -
Вновь строгий был  кота ответ.

«А голос - громкий у щенка.
Ну почему? Ответ ищу -
Не получается никак.
Ведь, я по-прежнему пищу...

В кудряшках у барашка шерсть.
Моя гладка и коротка!
У козлика, хоть, рожки есть.
Мои не вырастут никак!

Ну почему же, почему -
Нет у меня? Я не пойму!»

Кот рассердился: «Уходи!
Забаву для себя найди!»

Порою, маленькие знают,
Как взрослых удивить-сказать.
«Всегда большие отвечают,
Могли, чтоб маленькие знать!»

Ответил кот, не свесив носа,
Как знать; на горе иль на радость:
«То были вовсе не вопросы,
Была твоя лишь только зависть!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Горыныч и Дурак*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




*Трёхглавый Змей Горыныч
С Иваном-дураком,
(Такое и не снилось)
Гуляли вечерком.

Но в басне дружба эта
Имела место быть.
Дабы мораль по свету
Претендовала слыть.

На солнечном закате
Развилка трёх дорог.
Стоял пред ними камень,
Гуляния итог.

«Коли пойдёшь направо -
Написано на нём -
Там ожидает слава.
Ведь, быть тебе царём!

Налево – ждёт девица
Небесной красоты!
(Ивана сердцу биться
От сладостной мечты)

Коль зашагаешь прямо,
Тебе богатым быть!»
Тут Змей Горыныч рьяно
Решился пошутить.

«Как бы не разорваться!
Ведь всё хочу зараз.
Девицу и Богатство,
Со славой царску власть!»

«Иметь всё - в нашей власти!» -
Иван заговорил.
На ровные три части
Он змея разрубил.

Пусть смех, мораль серьёзна;
Коль рядом с дураком,
Шутите осторожно,
Следя за языком!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Проблемы*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_
Проблемы уложены в схемы…
Свои парадоксы у схем.

У денег негласный синоним – 
«Проблемы».
Открыл кошелёк – 
нет проблем!

Кому-то рубль должен,
Не восклицай «О, Боже!»,
Проблема лишь твоя.
В том истина сия!

Бессмертна и система –
Кто в долг дал миллион,
Так то - его проблема!
Об этом… знает он.
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Приметы червь сомненья*
_Владимир Шебзухов_


_
Кот чёрный перешёл дорогу.
Нежданно поступил превратно;
Прошло лишь времени немного,
Как тут же повернул обратно.

Покоя душу червь сомненья
Грызёт,  котячье непонятно мне.
Какое принял он решенье -
Простить иль наказать вдвойне?(?)
_

----------


## zakko2009

* Порча*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_Коль деньги портят мужиков

Всегда, и днём и ночью,

Знать, вывод женщины таков -

Снимать почаще порчу!
_

----------


## zakko2009

* Пять минут*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_Она и Он ни разу не соврут.
«Я буду через пять минут готова!»
«Чрез пять минут уже я буду дома!»

Свои, однако, эти пять минут!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Анекдот ли...*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_По еврейскому фольклору_

*
«Всего лишь две недели
Осталось вам прожить!»
Кто здесь, что будет делать,
Чтоб жить и не тужить;

Американец – точно
Закроет бизнес свой.
Француз – любовью срочно
Займётся день-деньской.

Кто станет пить, знакомо,
(Уж здесь я промолчу)
Лишь, скажет, что к другому
Пойдёт, Абрам, врачу!

С улыбкою спокойной,
Едва сумев прочесть,
Подумаешь невольно:
«А, что-то в этом есть!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

> *ОТРЕДАКТИРОВАНО ДЛЯ ПЕЧАТИ*
> *Голубая кровь*


*Голубая кровь*




_Богатому с недавних пор,
Дворянский быт был мил
Чтоб как-то скрасить
свой не бедный  кров,
Престарое он канапе купил,
В его клопах –
дворянской знати кровь!

Тот, кто "из грязи в князи",
не поймёт никак;
Напоминает то, что был иным,

Что в радости –
лопочет о покойниках,
А в горестях –
вновь тянется к живым!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Копатели*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_"Ни сада нет, ни огорода…
Так уж сложилось по судьбе.
Зато в любое время года,
Могу копаться… сам в себе!"

Сему не удивляешься.
У каждого свой жизни путь.
Но, коль в себе копаешься,
Так посади чего-нибудь!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Сказочный пробел*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




*Богач имел такую слабость -
Не мог он без рыбалки жить.
Своя была от ловли радость –
В уединении побыть.

Вот на крючке златая рыбка.
Поймать её, не всем дано.
Ох, как бы не свершить ошибку,
Желанье - выполнит одно.

Ан, ясный ум у бизнесмена.
В карман за словом не полез.
Желанье загадал мгновенно.
«Свой у меня в Москве дворец.

Шикарна вилла на Канарах.
Дабы добрался я скорей,
Пусть будет от тебя подарок,
Построй мне автостраду к ней!»

Не ожидал от рыбки стона.
«Ох, времена уже не те.
Асфальта столько и бетона,
Добуду я, не знаю где!

Как хочешь, так и понимай!
Давай другое загадай!»

«Не раз был с женщинами в браке.
Купались в роскоши их дни.
Но были, чем-то, не понять мне,
Всё недовольными они!

Как к женщине найти ключи,
Как понимать их, научи!
Любому бы ответу рад был!»
Услышать - уж ладошки трёт…

«Тебе какую автостраду -
Шестиполосную иль... трёх?»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Тяв-тяв*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



*На тявкающих за спиной,
Намордников не напасёшься.
От кости брошенной тобой,
Перегрызутся меж собой,

Чему ты только улыбнёшься!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Женское долголетие*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



*Продлённый век у женщин,
Не то, что у мужчин
(Живут намного меньше,
Немало в том причин)

Секрет давно поведан,
В чём женские года;
Не изменяют кредо -
Опаздывать всегда!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Позднее признание*
_Владимир Шебзухов_


*
С тобою, родная, лет прожили много.
Но думы мои нелегки.
Ты, точно я знаю, мне послана богом,
Но вот… за какие грехи?(?)
*

----------


## zakko2009

> *Головоломка*
> 
> Вложение 91921
> 
> *Кого послал, порой, переживаешь…
> Не важно даже, чем был вызван шок!
> Придёшь в себя и… голову ломаешь --
> Дошёл, куда послал, иль не дошёл?*
> 
> Вложение 91922

----------


## zakko2009

*Лев, осёл и тигр*
_Владимир Шебзухов_





_по Абдуллы ибн аль Мукаффы_

_
Пришёл ко льву, царю зверей,
Осёл вдруг с жалобой своей.

«Как только тигра повстречаю,
Что делать, до сих пор не знаю.
Лишь спросит - «Почему без шляпы?»,
По морде бьёт своею лапой»

«Я разберусь с ним, так и знай! –
Лев указал на дверь – ступай!»

Призвал достойного себе.
«За что ты бьёшь осла, приятель?
И что за речь твоя о шляпе,
На кой она нужна тебе?»

Ответ заставил улыбаться –
«А больше не к чему придраться!»

«Так поступать никак нельзя!
Со слабых пусть, ни дать, ни взять,
Но подскажу тебе одну
Причину уважительну! –

Пусть принесёт тебе осёл
Из леса яблоко одно.
И если жёлтое оно,
Не красное - понятно всё!

Причина найдена, так вот,
А дальше - всё наоборот!
Когда придёт из леса с красным,
Ударь, коль жёлтое ждал, ясно?»

Осёл и тигр повстречались.
За яблоком послал хитрец.
С тобой, читатель, догадались,
Что ждал предвиденный конец.

Для тигра был ответ ужасным,
Уж в думу полосатый впал.
Ведь от осла он услыхал -
«Прийти мне с жёлтым или красным?»

Ан, на семь бед один ответ.
Так распустились снова лапы.
Причины новой вовсе нет.
«Ты почему опять без шляпы???»

Напоминать, кто выше чином,
Не за горами и причина!
_

----------


## zakko2009

> *Гусеница и муравей*
> 
> 
> 
> Решила гусеница муравью
> На смертном ложе песню спеть свою.
> 
> Что, мол, на свете мало пожила,
> Что накопила — то и сберегла,
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*«Центр технического творчества» и мультстудия «Живая картинка» 
Владимир Шебзухов Басня "Сова Лиса и Ёж"*






> *Сова, лиса и ёж*
> 
> читает Софья 7 лет
> Санкт-Петербург
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Участь собачья*
_Владимир Шебзухов_


_
Загнали собаку несчастную волки.
Вот-вот уж готовые были сожрать.
«Меня пощадите – взмолилась под ёлкой -
Охотиться, буду я вам помогать!»

Подумали волки, пастушья собака,
И впрямь им поможет овец загонять.
Крути ни верти, свой есть опыт, однако.
В свою  волчью стаю решили принять.

Охотились вместе с собакой немало.
И не прогадали, что в стае она.
Места для добычи заранее знала.
Особенным нюхом собачьим полна.

С погодою зимней никто не поспорит.
Уж больно холодной настала зима.
День каждый все волки от голода воют.
Голодной была и собака сама.

И с волчьей природой никак не поспорить.
Ведь, дикая стая, чего с неё взять.
Коль нет, ни душевной, ни родственной боли.
Решили всей стаей собаку сожрать.

Ан, косточки всё ж сообща схоронили.
Осталось на памятнике написать.
А что написать, в споре все забубнили.
В волках – ни друзей, ни врагов не сыскать!

Охотились вместе, однако, сожрали.
Но помощь её не забудут вовек.
И так, ни друзья, ни враги написали,
В едином согласии всех - «От коллег»!
_

 от автора
Понравился коммент
Виктор Петрович
12 часов назад
"За волчьей стаей, за диким воем
Идёшь, став тоже одним из них,
Приняв законы, вкусивши крови,
Отправив небу победный крик...

И ты поверил в другую вечность,
Сиюминутность приняв за жизнь.
И вслед за стаей теперь беспечно
Законам волчьим готов служить."

----------


## zakko2009

> *Добрая*
> 
> _«… Не лучше ль на себя, кума, оборотиться?»_ 
>  И. А. Крылов, «Зеркало и Обезьяна» 
> 
> Я — добрая, добрая, добрая!!!
>  Уж тысячу раз говорила!
>  Кричала, ругалась и била…
>  Не раз угрожала дебилам — 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Свой девиз, своё кредо*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_Лишь, знай-плати;

И полетишь к богам,
И черепахе нарастят рога…
Приобретёшь интимную бумагу
С цветным портретом своего врага!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Три истины
*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_Козёл лишь бороду не бреет,
Луна же светит, но не греет…
Три истины на белом свете!
Вы ждёте от меня и третьей?

Так заплатите мне, друзья.
Не скрою, что - цыганка я!

Какая третья, не узнали,
Стишок, однако, прочитали!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Бабочка и лягушонок*
_Владимир Шебзухов_


_По Виктору Пелевину_

_
Лягушонок подрастает,
Мир прекрасным видя.
Жизни мудрости внимает,
Бабушка в том помогает,
Квакая лишь сидя.

Прыгнет-квакнет лягушонок,
Углядит букашку.
Пусть  пока ещё ребёнок,
Знает, что ей тяжко.

От восторга замирает
И восторг не врёт,
Всё вниманье забирает
Бабочки полёт.

Но однажды разглядел он
Бабочки крыла.
На цветок она присела
И нектар пила.

Поскакал уже довольным
Бабушке сказать -
Крылья износились больно,
Скоро не летать!

Пусть летает, чай, не осень –
Слышит он ответ -
Коль не будет крыльев вовсе –
Бабочки уж нет!

Стала сказочка однажды,
Уж не сказочкой, а былью.
Впрямь, для бабочки неважно,
Что изношенные крылья._

----------


## zakko2009

> *Человек и статуя*
> 
> 
> 
> _«Человек — не миллион долларов,
> чтобы всем нравиться!»_
> (Американская поговорка)
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Читает артист московского театра фокусов Андрей Огиря*







> *Горыныч и Дурак*
> _Владимир Шебзухов_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Трёхглавый Змей Горыныч
> С Иваном-дураком,
> (Такое и не снилось)
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Ищущая* 
_Владимир Шебзухов_

Читает автор






*Внук в зоопарке восклицает:
«Глянь в эту клетку, дед, со мной!
Мартышка, что-то ковыряет
В спине, всё время, у другой!»

«Так, "ищущая" та мартышка!
Всё блох из шерсти достаёт.
Хоть трудится и много слишком,
Но, никогда не устаёт!»

«А кто же "ищущую" чистит?
Поди, и не без блох – она...»
«Никто! – в ответе повод мыслить -
Блохастая из всех - одна!»

Моралью басни не обидим,
Напомнит, коли, всем она -
"В чужом глазу соринку видим,
В своём - не углядим бревна!"
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Огниво и Кремень*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_по Леонардо_
_
             "Ученье — свет, а неученье — тьма_!"
                А.Суворов


*Удар был сильным от Огнива.
Прийти в себя Кремень лишь смог,
Тот час подал свой глас крикливый:
«Ты почему ко мне так строг?

Что я тебе такого сделал,
Что не щадишь мои бока?
Оставь в покое моё тело.
Не успокоишься никак…»

С улыбкою Огниво молвит:
«Терпенья наберись, собрат!
Ещё немножко станет больно -
Огня рожденью будешь рад!»

Творец-Огниво был доволен.
Уж от огня исходит дым…

Учения пусть горек корень,
Да сладкие его плоды!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Читает автор*




Источник
https://pritchi.ru/id_24928807




> *Участь собачья*
> _Владимир Шебзухов_
> 
> 
> _
> Загнали собаку несчастную волки.
> Вот-вот уж готовые были сожрать.
> «Меня пощадите – взмолилась под ёлкой -
> Охотиться, буду я вам помогать!»
> ...





> от автора
> Понравился коммент
> Виктор Петрович
> 12 часов назад
> "За волчьей стаей, за диким воем
> Идёшь, став тоже одним из них,
> Приняв законы, вкусивши крови,
> Отправив небу победный крик...
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Эликсир Молодости*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_Давно в прокуратуре знали –
Отнюдь, не безупречны,
Коль, эликсир Вы продавали,
Для молодости вечной.

Вас в шарлатанстве обвиняют,
И, пострадавшие, правы.
Узнать вначале мы желаем -
Судимы раньше были, Вы?

Повинный вмиг главою сник,
Прикрыв от страха веки.
Признался честно… не старик:
«В тринадцатом, пятнадцатом…
Да и… в двадцатом веке!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Читает: Анжелика Огиря (московский театр фокусов)*







> *Волк и лиса*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Украла рыжая плутовка
> У мужика корзину ловко,
> Что рыбкою была полна.
> Уж собралась всё съесть одна,
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Совет Хаима*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_по еврейскому фольклору_

*Попутная машина, раз, подвезла домой
Абрама. Только вышел, воскликнул: «Боже мой!
Свой кошелёк в машине, сдается, уронил.
С него дать половину шофёр меня просил!»

Своим ушам поверил, Абрама слыша глас,
Шофёр, захлопнув двери, нажал тот час на газ.
Здесь, гласу мы внимаем, коль слышится вослед:
«Сработало! Ведь, Хаим, плохой не даст совет!»

Кто тут мошенник, кто тут вор,
В сей басне промолчим,
Своё от жадности шофёр,
Однако, получил!

*

----------


## zakko2009

*Тренинг*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_По еврейскому фольклору_

*- Ох, ребе, ох, ребе! Скорей дай совет.
То – есть моя память, а то – её нет!
Наверное, с возрастом память хромает.
Иль, может, болею я! Кто его знает…

- Ан, память твою надо тренировать.
Сумей для начала, кому-то, в долг дать!

*

----------


## zakko2009

> *Змея и верблюд*
> 
> 
> 
> Завидует змея верблюду,
> Что, мол, Корабль Пустыни, тут.
> Ползучей гадиною, люди,
> Её, иначе, не зовут!
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Мозги бараньи*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_По Адаму Смиту_

*
Считают бараны, что лидер – пастух,
А стада защитник – собака!

Но мозг у баранов всё ж к истине глух.
Пастух и собака, однако,
Съедают их больше, чем дикие волки,
О коих с рождения толки!

Живут под защитой обмана.
На то он и… мозг для барана!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Гордость ресторана*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_по еврейскому фольклору_

*
- Что посетили нас - не странно.
Ждут за столом вас "охи-ахи!"
Особа гордость ресторана,
Пикантна редкость - черепахи!

- Я знаю! Вновь прийти пора.
Довольны были ужином!
Нас с Софочкой, таки вчера,
Одна из них обслуживала!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Пере-перестраховался*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_по еврейскому фольклору_

*
Был старым другом адвокат.
«Гляжу, вердикту ты не рад!
Тебя, друг Додик, оправдали.
Что, не виновен – все узнали!»

«Теперь я влип, Абрам Семёныч!
Своя есть в оправданье горечь.
И таки впрямь – в огне нет брода…
Я сдал квартиру… на три года!»

Ведь, Додик сам придумать смог,
Чтобы вернуть кому-то долг.
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Общественное мнение*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_по еврейскому фольклору_

*
Свой голос часто подавал
Абрам, во многих прениях.
Но никогда не признавал
Общественного мнения.
Ответ готовый был для всех
И для вопроса нашего.

- «То мнение, оно от тех,
Кого никто не спрашивал!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Трата времени*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



*
В затылок слышится порою
"Ох" и "Ах"...
Своё напрасно тратить время -
бросьте вы!

Не стоит говорить мне
о моих грехах,
Я и без вас их вспоминаю…
с удовольствием!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*В театре*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_по еврейскому фольклору_

*
- Вчера твою в театре видел Сару.
От кашля вздрагивал младой и старый.
Тебе, Абрам, таки не стану врать я.
Была она в красивом красном платье.
Что Сара кашляла – даю тебе я слово!

- Так, таки кашляла, что платье было ново!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Традиция*
_Владимир Шебзухов_





_по еврейскому фольклору_

*
- Лежал в кардиологии,
Шприцом кололи в зад.
Леченью в неврологии,
Казалось, был я рад,
Но так же в зад вставляли шприц,
Туда же - в терапии.
Таки традиция больниц,
У всех, в которых был я…

- И шо волнует так, Абрам?
Что колют в зад – известно!

- Так лечат все болезни нам
Чрез... заднее всё место!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Истинная Правда*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_Памяти Марка Твена_

*
Пусть, Правда, вся в твоих руках,
Как полотенце мокрое,
Швырять в лицо нельзя никак,
Так пожалеешь, охая!

Чтоб не жалеть о том потом,
Сумей её подать,
(Дабы с душою чистой спать)
Как подают... пальто!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Интересный вопрос*
_Владимир Шебзухов_ 



*
Ругались папа с мамой
(В семье, не без такого).
Ругались, много ль, мало,
Но слушал, видел, Вова.

Сев за свои уроки,
Запутался бедняжка...
Вопрос, казалось, лёгкий,
С ответом было тяжко.

Видать, просить придётся,
У мамы с папой, помощи.
«Быки, коровы, свиньи, овцы –
Скотина или... сволочи?»

Ребёнок, что – пустой сосуд.
И мудрецы отнюдь не лгут:
Кем вырастет, узнать не сложно…
Лишь «выльет», что в него «нальют»!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Глас народу*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




*Большая Знаменитость,
(Какая – не спроси)
Известная всем личность
Вдруг вызвала такси.

На радио спешила
Пред людом выступать.
Хоть дверь открыта мило,
Таксист не смог узнать.

Довёз, однако, быстро,
Специалист, видать.
От личности таксисту
Уж просьба – подождать!

Ответ звучал отказом:
«Домой спешу скорей.
Сегодня знатным гласом
Речь будет для людей!»

Тем, Личность-Знаменитость,
Ответом польщена.
И щедро расплатилась
За свой проезд она.

В восторге от награды:
«Пошёл к чертям тот глас!
По времени, сколь надо,
Я подожду здесь Вас!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Скатерть-самобранка*

*Читает артистка московского театра фокусов
Анжелика Огиря*





_по фольклору_

_Глазам своим не верил Горыныч спозаранку.
Лишь вышел из пещеры, глядь – скатерть-самобранка.

Уж потирает лапы. К обжорству был горазд.
Вмиг заказал трёхглавый обилье разных яств.

Едва накроет скатерть, как в ней три головы!
И что же результате с обилием жратвы?

Взяла своё усталость и впал в глубокий сон…
А брюхо раздувалось. Ба-бах! И лопнул он…

Сия судьба обжоры
Была предрешена. 
Не ешь, дружок, в три горла, 
Ведь, попа-то, одна!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Розыгрыш*
_Владимир Шебзухов_


_
Сотрудники компании одной
Читали перед входом в офис свой -

«Скоропостижно на тот свет попал,
Кто в жизни развиваться вам мешал!
Пусть не был мил коллега, но простите,
На похороны всё же приходите!»

Шокированы новостью такой.
Вопрос один сменял вопрос другой…

Скоропостижно помер кто - не знали,
Однако, две есть стороны медали.
Уж тот, кого могли они простить,
Стоять у них не будет на пути!

На кладбище, когда свой час настал,
Так всяк у гроба на прощанье встал.

Ворчать и гневаться не стоит на судьбу.
Лишь нагибали головы скорбя -
В цветах лежало… зеркало в гробу
И каждый видел в зеркале себя.

Пусть по традиции им помянуть не дали,
Но вспомнятся две стороны медали!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*читает Белецкая Ангелина 
г.Брянки 58 км от областного центра — города Луганск.*






> *Трёхглавое чудовище*
> 
> читает автор
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Сила молитвы*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



*
«В чём смысл молитвы? - монаха спросили –
И сила её какова?»
Хоть, робостью некой охвачены были,
Услышали старца слова:

«Давайте представим картину такую;
Взмолившись, подняли глаза.
И вдруг опустили вам цепь золотую,
Глядишь, неспроста, Небеса.

Едва ухватившись, вы, перебирая
Златое звено за звеном,
В одном, несомненно, уверены знаньи,
Что место ей - в Мире земном!

Знать силу молитвы осталось немного.
В руках эту цепь теребя,
Лишь стали молиться, так к Господу Богу
Она поднимает тебя!»
*

…..
Источник
Православный сайт Семья и Вера
https://semyaivera.ru/2013/10/23/vladimir-shebzuhov/

----------


## zakko2009

*читает Мудрец Диванный*




*читает автор*






> *Лев и шакал*
> 
> 
> 
> Шакалу быть шакалом — мало!
> Ему б, шакалу, быть скромней.
> Ан, нет! Хотел, чтобы ходила слава
> О нём в пустыне средь зверей.
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Свой секрет*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_По еврейскому фольклору
_
_
- Всегда вы, Роза Львовна -
Нарядна и довольна!
Идёте на работу,
Как на какой-то праздник.
Наверно, не напрасна
Та, о себе забота?

- Ой, не скажите, Софа!
У нашего подъезда,
Кого-то обсуждают…
Или, кому-то плохо,
Иль про свои болячки,
Для похорон – заначка…
Меня нарядной – знают.

Шо, врач я, терапевт -
Ведь, таки, не отстанут...
Пусть думают – путанит!
Наряду - весь секрет..._

----------


## zakko2009

*Бывает и хуже*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_по еврейскому фольклору_

*
Абрам в быту не одинок.
Со многими был дружен.
Всегда звучало от него:
«Могло таки быть хуже!»

Хоть в разговоры и не лез,
Друзьям, поди, не ново;
Чтоб ни случилось, под конец,
Своё он вставит слово.

Абраму принесли друзья
Весть новую такую.
Поведали ему не зря.
Рассказ был не впустую.

Их общий Рабинович-друг,
На час с работы раньше,
Едва пришёл, увидел вдруг
Жену, с каким-то… мачо.

Достал скорее пистолет.
Их застрелил, о, боже!
В живых и самого уж нет,
Коль застрелился тоже!

«А, шо ты здесь молчишь, Абрам?
Скажи чего-то, ну же!»
«Одно могу сказать я вам –
Могло таки быть хуже!»

«Как нам, Абрам, тебя понять?
Ведь хуже не бывает!!!»
Уверенности не отнять.
Что им ответить знает.

«Коль не на час, на целых два,
Пришёл бы раньше он,
Страдала б и моя глава!»
На том вопрос решён.
*

----------


## zakko2009

> *Ай да, бабуля*





> *В трамвае, парень молодой,
> Старушку, что стояла,
> Вздыхая над его главой,
> Спросил: «Я, до вокзала,
> Доеду или сел зазря
> На сей случайный транспорт?
> Простите за вопрос меня.
> Я тороплюсь ужасно!»
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Вечно не вечно*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_по еврейскому фольклору_

*
Додику гнев свой решилась излить:
Ты обещал таки вечно любить!

Но перебил Цилю Додик игриво:
Вечно – не значит, шо без перерыва!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Три дела*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_По еврейскому фольклору_

*
В трамвае. «Вы выходите?»
«Тут дело лишь моё!»
Ответом недоволен тем.
В трамвае - о своём:

«Тогда услышьте, что скажу -
Сейчас я - выхожу!»
Звучало так же смело:
«Так это - ваше дело!»

«Вы загораживаете
Мне выход, в суете,
Дорогу дайте срочно!»
«Другое дело, точно!»

Морали басни таки нет,
Есть в диалоге свой секрет;
Несёт Одесса вести,
Так улыбнёмся вместе!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*С больной головы*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_По еврейскому фольклору_

_
- Таки ужё вторую ночь
Ворочаешься часто.
С тобою мне заснуть невмочь.
Знать, чтой-то, не напрасно!

С трудом, но выговорить смог
Жене Софии Хаим:
Да взял я у Абрама в долг,
Когда верну – не знаю!

- Аз ох-н-вей! Всего-то дел! -
София пробурчала.
Понять супругу не успел,
По стенке постучала.

- Абрам, сосед, услышь меня.
Прости за поздний час.
Тебе, надеешься ты зря,
Долг Хаим не отдаст!

Потом на ушко говорит:.
Услышал, таки знай;
Пусть он, ворочаясь не спит.
Ты ж, Хаим, засыпай!

По-своему жена была права.
Что мудренее – носится молва!
Уж, коли ждут предвиденны заботы,
Дай наступающему дню работу!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Не избежишь*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



*На редкость, но счастливы были
В спокойный супружеский век.
В едином согласьи прожили.
Мечтал бы любой человек!

Была чёрно-белая зависть
К супружеской паре такой.
Казалось, вдвоём им осталось
Спокойно уйти на покой.

Судьба неизбежна поныне.
Всё было бы так, как всегда,
Но спор «Кто кого осчастливил?»,
Успел омрачить их года!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Опечатка*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



*
Образцовая семья;
Счастлив, что семья – моя!

Чтоб в семье не приключилось,
Мир придёт, а не война.
В доме главная – жена!
Истерически сложилось…
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Спец-бухгалтер*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



*- Примите на работу.
Не пожалеете.
Уменьшатся заботы,
Проблемы; эти, те…

Для фирмы я – надёжа!
Бухгалтер, между прочим.
- Бухгалтер вы хороший?
- Хороший, но не очень!

- Бухгалтер - не сравним ни с кем,
Нам нужен, не совру,
Трудился, чтоб по-божески!..

Задумавшись, потёр виски -
Хорошему бухгалтеру -
Быть в федеральном розыске!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Читает актриса театра и кино Анжелика Огиря*






> *Лисица и лев*
> 
> 
> 
> Лиса попалась в когти льва.
> Плутовка вмиг нашла слова
> Высокомерно заявить,
> Что ей в лесу — в почёте быть,
> Зверей, мол, в страхе всех держать…
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*читает актриса театра и кино Анжелика Огиря*






> *«Центр технического творчества» и мультстудия «Живая картинка» 
> Владимир Шебзухов Басня "Сова Лиса и Ёж"*

----------


## zakko2009

*читает Севостьянова Софья*






> *Две макаки*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Неправедно*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_По еврейскому фольклору_

*
Два друга – Хаим, Сеня по улице идут.
Какая б ни беседа, друг друга всё ж поймут.

- Так в курсе пол-Одессы,
Что мы друзья с тобой.
Два было б «Мерседеса»,
Мне б подарил любой?

- Друзья с тобой до гроба.
Пусть даже не просил,
Когда б имел я оба,
Один бы подарил!

- А, яхты две шикарных,
Имел бы… не во сне,
Так не было бы жалко -
Одну – в подарок мне?

- Ох, Сеня! Дружба – вечна!
О чём тут говорить.
Тебе одну, конечно,
Сумел бы подарить.

- Две курицы, когда бы,
О, друг мой, ты б имел,
(Здесь точно «душит жаба»)
Отдать одну б сумел?

- Ох, Сеня! Так нечестно!
Не первого ведь дня,
Тебе о том известно;
Они есть у меня!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Делюсь со своим читателем*


МГО СПР совместно с РОО СПП («Союз писателей-переводчиков»)
Большой дистанционный литературно-общественный конкурс «Преодоление» (БДЛК)
на основании решения СПП от 23.03.2020г.

Диплом и медаль лауреата литературной премии «Квартет» им.И.А.Крылова
Москва 2021г.

----------


## zakko2009

> *Неправедно*
> _Владимир Шебзухов_
> 
> _По еврейскому фольклору_

----------


## zakko2009

*Танец с саблями* 
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_"Тупой",
не внемлет сказу с граблями.
Отвергнет даже глас он Божий!

"Плохой",
танцуя «Танец с саблями»,
Ждёт звания – "Танцор Хороший"!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Еврейская мудрость*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_По еврейскому фольклору_

_
Те руки, что так долго ты держал,
Чтоб сладко жить, однажды вдруг
Теплом уж не поманят,

А руки, из которых позволял
Себя кормить, тебя, мой друг,
Надолго не оставят!..

К себе подпустив "благодетелей" близко,
Боишься того, чтоб не сели на шею...
Однако, на то, шо сказать – я имею
Всего лишь два слова – не кланяйся низко!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Оптом и в розницу* 
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_По еврейскому фольклору_

_
Две куры одинаковы.
Не отличит их глаз.
А продавец, так рад бы был,
Дабы продать зараз.

— В какую цену курица?
— Отдам за двести - две!
Уж Роза Львовна жмурится.
— А та, шо полевей?

— Сто двадцать – слева, что лежит!
В главе: «Аз ох-н-вэй!»
Пересчитав, вдруг говорит:
— Куплю я, шо правей!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Честный способ* 
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_По еврейскому фольклору_

_
- Есть десять способов в Одессе,
Большие деньги заработать.
Пусть девять и не перевесит,
Но честный, лишь один, хоть охать!

- Скажи, чтоб до конца понять;
Какой же?

- Так почём мне знать?
_

----------


## zakko2009

> *Длинные уши*
> 
> *Увидел заяц сочную морковь,
> Лежащую у одного куста.
> Хоть соблазнительна картина та,
> Поднявши уши, приподнял и бровь.
> 
> «Наверно, не случайно тут лежит!»
> Едва подумал, заяц  услыхал,
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Неизбежна похвала*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_
Вся поиском объята,
Однако же... находит!

Хвала той точке пятой,
От скуки, коль, уводит!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Находка адвоката*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_По еврейскому фольклору_

_
Услышал адвокат-еврей –
«Ждать более - нет мочи!
Мне Вася должен сто рублей,
Но отдавать не хочет!»

«А есть расписка от него?»
«Её я потерял!»
«Так напиши ему письмо –
Подумавши, сказал –

"Коль не вернёшь сто пятьдесят,
Так встретимся в суде!
Той встречи будешь ты не рад.
То, надобно тебе?"

Когда прочтёт, аз ох-н-вей,
Ответа жди потом -
"Не брал сто пятьдесят рублей,
А брал всего лишь – сто!"

Вот таки будет документ!
Тогда советы дам!»
Задумчиво ушёл клиент...
«А, прав, поди, Абрам!»

Вернувши долг, дружок,
Порадуйся судьбе,
Коль в срок вернуть ты смог,
Так вновь дадут тебе! 
_

----------


## zakko2009

(опечатка в слове "встреч*и*", нужно "встреч*е*")





> *Находка адвоката*
> _Владимир Шебзухов_
> 
> _По еврейскому фольклору_
> 
> "Коль не вернёшь сто пятьдесят,
> Так встретимся в суде!
> Той встречи будешь ты не рад.
> То, надобно тебе?"

----------


## zakko2009

* читает Лиана Величко г. Ульяновск
*



Источник: 
http://pritchi.ru/post_34751#p34751



> *Ворона и корова*
> 
> «Зачем на дерево ты лезешь?
> Никак безделье и тоска?
> Своим глазам тут не поверишь!
> Ты б позвала ещё быка…
> Иль от трагической любови?» —
> 
> Ворона, каркая корове,
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Не жизнь, а... зебра*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_По еврейскому фольклору_

_
«То чёрная, то белая –
Такая жизнь моя.
Так сравниваю с зеброю
Её, порою, я!»

Промолвив с грустью Изи друг,
Уж стал делиться бытом...
Едва умолк, услышал вдруг:
«Не била лишь б копытом!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Ласточка и пингвин*
_Владимир Шебзухов_


_
Спешил к знакомым-незнакомым лицам,
Открытием своим делиться.
Призвав всех обратить внимание,
На краткий путь для похудания --

Запомните лишь сказ один:

Желудок -- вам не господин!
Был в прошлом ласточкой пингвин...

Ту ласточку уж не спасти,
Коль кушалa... после шести!
_




*Прислушаться*
_Владимир Шебзухов_


_
Толкуют о своём старушки,
Поди, не в шутку говоря:

«После шести, коли не кушать,
Пройдёт и вечер так не жря!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Рождественский Гусь*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_
Вам басню с моралью поведать берусь.
Рождественской назван был птицею гусь.
Узнавши об этом, герой ожидал
От птичьих собратьев восторгов, похвал…

И впрямь, во дворе млады-куры шептались,
С досадой одной, петуху, мол, достались.
Походка Гуся стала неповторима.
Уж крякали утки, лишь шествовал мимо.

И даже Индюк, император двора,
Решил поздороваться первым с утра.
Коль, на Рождество станет главною птицей,
Не стоит, пожалуй, от зависти злиться.

Но тут, жирный гусь отвернулся, однако.
Дворовая вдруг пробегала собака.
«В чём гордость твоя? У людей, говорят,
Что на Рождество самых жирных едят!»

Мгновенно пал духом зазнавшийся Гусь.
Какой сделал вывод, поведать боюсь.
Со страху от многой еды отказался.
И до Рождества похудевшим остался.

Не мог сам хозяин осмыслить недуг.
Рождественской птицей был назван индюк!

Кого в этой басенке более жаль -
Останется с вами, однако, мораль;
Счастливому гусю запомнилось это -
Здоровье и жизнь сохраняет… диета!_

----------


## zakko2009

*читает автор*






> *Рождественский Гусь*
> _Владимир Шебзухов_

----------


## zakko2009

*Не помешает*
_Владимир Шебзухов_

читает автор





_
Пришёл с работы муж Иван.
Уставший весь, то не обман;
Трудяга был он ещё тот!
Спешил наполнить свой живот.

«А, ну, Маруся, жрать давай!
Скорее стол мне накрывай!»
Жена Маруся тут как тут,
Домашние лишь позовут.

Вмиг стол накрыт, наелся Ваня.
Маруся в новом ожиданье.
«Ложись скорее же в кровать!
Не забывай свой долг отдать!»

Понятно житие земное,
Ан, слышит Ваня вдруг такое:
«"В кровать ложись… Отдай свой долг…"
Хоть раз поласковей бы смог?»

«"Поласковей"?! А это как?»
«Ой, Ваня, Ваня, ты чудак!
Поласковей, пусть будет новью -
"Давай займёмся мы любовью!"»

Такого муж не ожидал.
Хоть был растерян, но сказал:
«Давай займёмся… вспомнил, ой,
Любовью, что ли, мы с тобой!»

«Приятно, что не позабыл! -
Уж слышит голосок игривый
Уставший муж - Уговорил,
Меня ты... чёрт красноречивый!»_

----------


## zakko2009

> *Эх, мужики!*


читает автор






На ипподром вдвоём пришли,
 Подруги детства, в первый раз…
 Вокруг лошадки — просто класс!
 Чем — ни забаву обрели?.. 

 Но вот досада такова —
 Как ставить им на лошадей?!
 Тут, в первый раз, как у людей,
 Нашлись и первые слова : 

 — Какой размер груди твоей?
 — Пока я с «двоечкой» хожу,
 А «тройка» — у тебя, гляжу…
 И что ж с того для лошадей? 

 — Давай-ка сложим три и два,
 Чтоб не болела голова…
 Пусть номер будет с цифрой «пять»…
 Чего с домохозяек взять? 

 Вот в первый раз — так в первый раз!!!
 Читатель, мне поверь сейчас:
 Наградой бескорыстных дам —
 Им крупный выигрыш был дан! 

 Прийдя счастливыми домой,
 О математике такой,
 Рассказ пришёлся по душАм,
 Хоть и не верилось ушам… 

 Всё в головах мужей — вверх дном…
 Чуть ли ни вскачь — на ипподром,
 Чтобы потом вернуться в дом —
 Не на щите, а со щитом! 

 А по дороге — пара фраз:
 — Ты сколько ночью можешь раз,
 Чтоб успокоилась жена?
 Я — пять! Глядишь, и спит она! 

 — Ну я, пожалуй, зА ночь — семь…
 И тут моя — уж спит совсем!
 —Число — двенадцать — решено!
 Удачу принесёт оно! 

 И здесь, читатель, не совру:
 Не в ту сыграли, знать, игру,
 (Быть может строг к азарту я),
 Не бескорыстные мужья! 

 …У «финиша», едва жива,
 Аж опустилась голова,
 Стояла квёлая лошадка,
 Под номером коротким — «два» 

 Какую тут мораль писать?!
 Ведь я, как и они, мужик…
 И к нашим играм я привык,
 Однако здесь — есть, что сказать…
 И басня писана не зря — 

 Может, не надо нам… ля-ля!

----------


## zakko2009

*Маска, я вас знаю!*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_По еврейскому фольклору_

_
Суров был гаишник, аж синие губы,
Нахмурены брови и голосом строг.
К водителю женщине, всё-таки грубо,
По службе своей обратиться он смог.

«Ремнём не пристёгнуты, по телефону
Болтали дорогою, Вас не пойму;
Тому и другому вдруг авто-закону
Не стали придерживаться почему?»

В Одессе родной Софью Марковну знают.
И знала она как ответить ему:
«Суров, строгий вид, таки Вас умоляю,
Шо можно подумать - не рады тому!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Кого не обведёшь*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_По еврейскому фольклору_


*
Жил с матерью слепой в квартире бедноватой.
В желаньях - день-деньской, с деньгами плоховато…
Абрам всегда молился и Господа просил.
Тому вдруг удивился, что глас с Небес гласил:

СТРАДАНИЕ ЛЮДСКОЕ – НИКАК НЕ ВСЁ РАВНО!
ЖЕЛАНИЕ ЛЮБОЕ ИСПОЛНЮ, НО - ОДНО!

Абрам не растерялся, хоть голоса не ждал,
Вмиг с мыслями собрался, желание сказал:

«Хочу, чтоб поскорее смогла увидеть мать,
Как злато ожерелье жене уж надевать
В шестьсотом Мерседесе, прости за мой каприз,
Стоит, что у бассейна в самом Беверли Хиллз!»

«Прекрасный, этой ночью - с утра услышал он -
Я видела, сыночек, неповторимый сон!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Слепоглухие*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_По еврейскому фольклору_

_
Не слышит муж уж много лет,
Что говорит жена…
А муж, что делает - в ответ,
Не видит и она.

Глядит на нас буквально,
Семья, что… идеальна!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Два экономиста*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_По еврейскому фольклору_

_
Абрам и Хаим – два экономиста.
Лишь встретятся, спор возникает быстро.
Их новый спор предстал уже пред нами -
Кто меньше всех пожертвует деньгами.

Когда же мимо проходил служитель,
Спешил пожертвовать... копеечкой Абрам.
Победоносно глянул «победитель»,
Но не смутился Хаим ни на грамм.

Служитель так не понял спора их.
Смиренно Хаим произнёс вдруг: «За двоих!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

Читает автор







> *Кошка и лев*
> 
> Чего не встретится в судьбе…
> Сама гуляла по себе,
> Вдруг встретив на лесной дорожке
> Котёнка-львёнка, как-то, кошка.
> 
> Ещё не научившись злиться,
> Поведав, львёнок, что мать-львицу
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

Читает 
Мудрец Диванный







> *Береги честь смолоду*
> 
> 
> 
> _по Эзопу_
> 
> Единственный любимый сын
>  (Девятилетний карапуз),
>  В недоумение родным
> ...

----------

ТВЕРИЧАНКА (12.02.2022)

----------

